# INTEGRATED ENGINEERING's 2.5L 20V I5 product and new release thread.



## [email protected] (Oct 23, 2011)

This thread will serve as the IE 2.5L I5 product library that we continuously update with our new releases. This will make it easy for you guys to find what you are looking for and we wont be making new threads for every new product on this fast growing platform. Also, if anyone has any questions, comments, or suggestions please post them in here. We offer a huge inventory for VW/Audi and other makes including internals, valve train, fueling solutions, hardware, OEM parts, billet accessories, turbos, and much more. Not everything will make it into this thread, so if you dont see what you are looking for check www.intengineering.com or e-mail [email protected]










*Valve Train*








IE offers a huge selection of valve train parts for your 2.5L to help your 5 cylinder motor breath and rev harder.

_Ferrea Intake Valves_








Ferrea make's some of the finest quality valvetrain available and is trusted by the top racing teams around the world making them perfect for your 2.5L I5 project!
Complete sets of 10 available in standard size Order here
or
Complete set of 10 available in +1MM oversized Order here

_Ferrea Super Alloy Exhaust Valves_








Ferrea's Super Alloy valves are made from an extremely heat resistant alloy, that is specifically designed for forced induction and nitrous applications.
Complete sets of 10 available in standard size Order here
or
Complete sets of ten available in +1MM oversized Order here

_Integrated Engineering 2.5L 5CYL Spring/Retainer Kits_








_Integrated Engineering_ spring kits for 2.5L 5CYL engines are performance tested kits featuring aircraft grade titanium in-house CNC'd retainers to exacting tolerances and surface finish requirements. Optimized to match your vehicle specifications and provide proper valve control under high revving applications, the springs are wound in the USA from the purest spring steel available in the world and nan-peened for incredible fatigue resistance. These are engineered for the wildest setups, and tested to perform with long life and reliability. 
Sold as a complete set of high performance valve springs and titanium retainersOrder here

_Ferrea Valve Spring and Retainer Kit_








Heavy duty valve springs will prevent valve float at higher rpm. Titanium retainers will help keep the weight down, while providing extra strength. Valve springs and retainers are a MUST for high revving engines! 
Sold as a complete set of high performance valve springs, and titanium retainers. Order here

_Integrated Engineering Valve Guides_








It is always a great idea to replace your valve guides when doing a cylinder head build. These valve guides are made in house on our CNC lathe, using a proprietary bronze alloy. This alloy allows for 10% faster heat transfer, as well as better wear characteristics to make for a longer life. We have designed these with an aerodynamic tip design to cut down on airflow restrictions in the port. These valve guides are made with ultra high concentricity for exact valve placement, with precisely sized outer diameters. Standard 2.5L 20V I5 Sized. Sold individually (20 required for MK5 2.5L 5 cylinder engines) Order here

_Integrated Engineering 1.8T Valve Seats_








Integrated Engineering valve seats are the performance option for replacing factory seats when doing your cylinder head build. In high revving performance head builds, factory seats are prone to excessive wear resulting in premature valve failures. To combat these issues our valve seats are made from a specialized alloy on our in house CNC lathe for dimensional accuracy. Using a proprietary bronze alloy results in faster heat dissipation where thermal conductivity is increased by 10% and extends valve life, seat erosion, and cylinder head component life.  More info here

*Bottom End*








IE offers everything you need to build a strong short block. Everything for all motor or all out forced induction builds, we have what you need with much more coming!

_Integrated Engineering H-Beam Connecting Rods_








Integrated Engineering is proud to manufacture the highest quality connecting rods available for European applications, at a reasonable price. This is accomplished through careful design, manufacturing, and quality control processes. With hundreds and hundreds of sets of VW and Audi connecting rods in stock, we are your specialist supplier with the inventory and knowledge to make your project a success. Sold standard with ARP2000 bolts. Order here

_JE Pistons_








JE pistons are a great upgrade for someone looking to build a stout, reliable engine. They have 20mm wrist pins so they will require a set of rods with 20mm pins to match. They feature JE's 2618 alloy which is stronger then most other pistons made from 4032, and are specifically engineered for extreme applications. Custom pistons and coatings available to order.
JE 83MM Bore 8.5:1 CR 92.8mm stroke Orde here
JE 83MM Bore 11:1 CR 92.8mm stroke Order here

_SPA T3 Turbo Manifold_








This is a high quality SPA Turbo cast iron turbo manifold, these are cast in their own foundry, and thoroughly tested in real world driving conditions. It features a T3 flange, so it can be used with a T3 or T3/T4 turbo. It also has a 2-bolt wastegate flange, for use with 38MM wastegates. Order here

*Billet Accessories*








Integrated Engineerings billet accessories for your I5 engine are designed, machined, and tested in house. Designed with meticulous detail and machined from the highest quality materials you are ensured to have a exact fit and beautiful finish.

_SAI Blockoff Plate Kit_








These plates allow the removal of the entire secondary air injection/combi valve system, including the large injection pump on the front of the engine. This results in a much cleaner looking engine bay and less clutter. CNC machined 6061 aluminum alloy, and designed to accept an O ring seal, complete with our aerospace grade Viton O ring, and stainless steel bolts. Order here

_External Oil Cooler Adapter Plate Kit_








This kit will allow you to remove your factory oil cooler and replace it with a more efficient external oil cooler. These are a direct fit onto the OEM oil filter housing using the included stainless steel mounting bolts. These billet adapter plates are made in house from 6061 aluminum, and completed with a red anodized finish. The inlet/outlet holes on the plate are tapped for -8an o-ring boss fittings. Take care of your oil temps today with this quality piece! Order here

_Billet Fuel Rail_








These are made in house from a solid piece of 6061 aircraft aluminum, to provide a beautiful, high flowing piece. These rails have mount tabs that use factory screws to attach to your intake manifold. These feature -8an O-ring boss ports, which will be enough flow for even the most wild setups. There is no need to worry about injectors coming out either, as these rails retain the factory injector clips for added safety. The clips install at the same angle as the factory fuel rail, to maintain the factory injector angle. Available in IE red or aluminum raw finish Order here

_Billet Fuel Rail Install Kit_








These are assembled in house for a perfect fit and shipped as a complete install solution when using our billet fuel rail. This kit features everything needed to install, including stainless steel braided fuel line wrapped in nylon so it wont chew through any engine components, -08AN boss O-ring to -6 rail fitting, -08AN O-ring plug, two 90 degree -6AN fittings, and a -6AN adapter fitting . The fuel line comes pre-assembled for easy install, and features a easy press on fitting to install onto the stock fuel line so you don't have to cut or modify the factory fuel system in any way. Order here

_Billet Cam Locking Tool_








This tool holds the cams at TDC while you work on the engine, so there is no possibility for timing errors. Made in house on our CNC mill from 6061 aluminum and finished in IE Red anodize. Order here









*Boost Tap* - Installing a boost gauge or just need a vacuum source? Our FSI/TSI boost taps will make this a breeze. They are offered in black or red anodize and included all necessary hardware. Also included is an OEM retaining clip that eliminates the "kickstand" feature of other designs. For more info CLICK HERE.









*Boost Cap* - If you plan on removing the factory PCV system, you will need one these. One useful feature of the IE boost cap is that it doubles as a tap and provide you with a vacuum. The kit comes complete with "tap" or "cap" hardware. For more info CLICK HERE or see it installed in our MK5 valve cover install DIY.

*Hardware and misc*








We have a massive selection of bolts, washers, nuts, etc.. for both your 2.5L and universal applications. Not everything will make its way into here so check www.intengineering.com for a full list of parts.

_ARP head stud kit_








This is absolutely the highest quality head stud kit you can find. We are genuine ARP Distributors so buying from us guarantees you a valid warantee. This will ensure your head does not lift even under the most extreme boost conditions and is completely reusable, great for race engines. Order here

_Integrated Engineering EKagrip 6 Bolt Flywheel Friction Disk_








Originally designed for low horsepower, the 6 bolt flywheel interface struggles when subjected to serious power, this interface can become taxed and allow the flywheel to slip around under high torque. This leads to wear between the surfaces, and shortly thereafter complete failure of the bolts and joint. This ruins the flywheel and crankshaft, and can even damage the transmission bell housing. In order to fight this we had EKagrip make some of their patented nickel and diamond coated friction shims. These shims increase the friction between the two components by up to 3 times what is seen with regular steel on steel contact. This greatly increases the load which can be carried. The shims are .008" thick, and do not cause any alignment problems with the clutch / flywheel. Order here

*IE engineWear Enthusiast Apparel*








Integrated Engineering is proud to announce the release of our line of enthusiast apparel "engineWear". We will be adding many more T-shirts, hoodies, hats, keychains, etc.. in the future!

_Boost In Session 2.5L 20V I5 T-shirt_








Our very first engineWear high quality printed T-shirt has you 2.5L 5 cylinder owners in mind with a boosted 2.5L graphic under our "Spool is in session" catch phrase. This shirt is guaranteed to show off your love for the 2.5L platform and show off it's potential! Order here.

_2.5L I5 Keychain_








Show off your love for the 2.5L I5 with the engineWear stainless steel headgasket keychain! Order here.


*This thread will continue to grow, so be sure to check back often to see whats new for your 2.5L 20V 5 Cylinder! As always, if you have any questions, comments, or suggestions feel free to post them or contact [email protected] Or for a complete look at all products offered through IE, check www.intengineering.com*


----------



## zevion (Oct 23, 2009)

Damn, sure looks pretty all put together like that. Thanks for supporting the 2.5L. I received my fuel rail the other day. Looks excellent. :thumbup:


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 23, 2011)

zevion said:


> Damn, sure looks pretty all put together like that. Thanks for supporting the 2.5L. I received my fuel rail the other day. Looks excellent. :thumbup:


We are about to really see what the 2.5 can do, we are about to start building one on our engine dyno.


----------



## jaja123 (Jan 17, 2011)

wow incredible stuff. Thanks for supporting the 2.5


----------



## bunnyfufu (Jan 25, 2011)

suscribed:beer::beer:


----------



## lessthanalex (Oct 12, 2009)

Oh la la , so many goodies. I'm gonna need to start saving my pennies.


----------



## cracKness (Feb 20, 2007)

OMG Hottness. :thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 2, 2009)

You guys will be excited, last night before we closed up shop we pulled down an '09 2.5L we had on the rack. We started drawing up parts to mount it to our engine dyno. Lots more parts and progress coming! I am going to have Tyler open a blog style post on here to chronicle the R&D as it goes on, hopefully that will keep you guys entertained.  Then, to avoid cluttering your forum too much, all new parts will be listed for sale and kept in one place, which will be this thread. :thumbup: :beer:


----------



## eatrach (May 13, 2004)

just wow. i am like that "red" fuel rail. Beside looking "Lady in red" pretty, any advantage of having one? i.e. horsepower increase, etc...?


----------



## tay272 (Aug 22, 2007)

This is awesome guys, to have a 2.5 on an actual engine dyno is what we need. Cant wait to see all the parts you guys are gonna be shelling out soon. Any word on the fuel line kit for your fuel rail that will work with the HEP mani? Very interested in getting one but I wanna make sure the lines will fit first.


----------



## ThEnergizer (Mar 19, 2009)

Sub'd.


----------



## H3LVTCA (Oct 27, 2004)

In!


----------



## anteramk5jetta (Sep 11, 2011)

:d sub'd


----------



## kevin splits (Aug 23, 2010)

Hm very interested in those flywheel shims


----------



## tay272 (Aug 22, 2007)

Any word on the HEP fuel rail kit? Still waiting for an answer.


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 2, 2009)

tay272 said:


> Any word on the HEP fuel rail kit? Still waiting for an answer.


Been working on it today actually... The rail will need a notch where the sensor goes, and then tabs will have to be fabricated to make the mounts line up, as the HEP does not use OEM mounting locations. 

I'm printing a prototype to check fitment with the notch etc right now... I think Gabe at Bluewater is going to buy some modified ones from us for that and handle all the support etc on those. We have something else coming which will have OE style injector angles and mount tabs etc, so I really am not toooooo concerned about all these other SRI where the injector angle & placement is not correct.  :laugh:


----------



## tay272 (Aug 22, 2007)

Sounds good, let us know when theyre ready to go:thumbup:.


----------



## kevin splits (Aug 23, 2010)

Any documented or known issues with your fuel rail mounting on c2's flange? Im going to be using theirs for the supercharger, and would love to upgrade the rail :beer:


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 2, 2009)

The C2 has the same exact issue. The injector angle they used puts the rail WAY closer to the head then stock. A fitting only barely fits in the back side (for a return system), the injectors basically can't go in at the OE angle because the clips will hit the head, etc. :facepalm:

The good news is that I'm pretty sure the HEP solution will work for the C2 one as well.

Here's a pic of today's progress:


----------



## kevin splits (Aug 23, 2010)

Do you think say making a phenolic spacer for the flange would give enough room for the injectors to be placed in the oem configuration?


----------



## kevin splits (Aug 23, 2010)

Another question. Will we be able to use the flywheels shims on a 6mt swapped 2.5l?


----------



## tay272 (Aug 22, 2007)

[email protected] said:


> The C2 has the same exact issue. The injector angle they used puts the rail WAY closer to the head then stock. A fitting only barely fits in the back side (for a return system), the injectors basically can't go in at the OE angle because the clips will hit the head, etc. :facepalm:
> 
> The good news is that I'm pretty sure the HEP solution will work for the C2 one as well.
> 
> Here's a pic of today's progress:


Is that mani powdercoated or is that ceramic coating? Id also like to know more about a phenolic gasket for those of us with SRIs. Helping keep intake temps down would be nice but if it would help space out the fuel rail too to make things easier, thats just another plus.


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 2, 2009)

kevin FaKiN spLits said:


> Do you think say making a phenolic spacer for the flange would give enough room for the injectors to be placed in the oem configuration?


Yes, It would help... Do you guys want some? I'm drawing up the head flange right now anyways for uhmm.... top secret. :laugh::laugh:



kevin FaKiN spLits said:


> Another question. Will we be able to use the flywheels shims on a 6mt swapped 2.5l?


Absolutely- the only major bummer about the 2.5L is that really it should have a friction shim between the crank and the trigger wheel, and one between the trigger wheel and the flywheel. In other words, there is already something sandwiched in there. Still, anything over 500whp I would definitely use them, ask Gabe.... 



tay272 said:


> Is that mani powdercoated or is that ceramic coating? Id also like to know more about a phenolic gasket for those of us with SRIs. Helping keep intake temps down would be nice but if it would help space out the fuel rail too to make things easier, thats just another plus.


The manifold is actually from the Bluewater rabbit- I borrowed it to sort the rail situation out. I believe it is red wrinkle powder, but it may also just be paint. I'm not a huge believer in phenolic gaskets, but they usually can't hurt. They do lengthen the runner slightly which can be a good or bad thing, depending what you are looking for. -Pete


----------



## kevin splits (Aug 23, 2010)

[email protected] said:


> Absolutely- the only major bummer about the 2.5L is that really it should have a friction shim between the crank and the trigger wheel, and one between the trigger wheel and the flywheel. In other words, there is already something sandwiched in there. Still, anything over 500whp I would definitely use them, ask Gabe....


Just making sure its not going to cause rubbing in the housing. I heard the 6speed is already a very tight fit


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 2, 2009)

Even with a pair of them in there it is only .016", which is very very minimal. 

Pete


----------



## TheZooKeeper (Jan 28, 2009)

:thumbup:


----------



## kiserhd (Feb 2, 2008)

Pete you need to hurry up and make more stuff. I already own 95% of what you guys sell for the 2.5L.


----------



## RedRumGTI (Dec 6, 2003)

I take a phenolic spacer!


----------



## tay272 (Aug 22, 2007)

I 2nd that.


----------



## thygreyt (Jun 7, 2009)

RedRumGTI said:


> I take a phenolic spacer!


isnt the mani already tight..? if so, then how would this fit.?


----------



## lessthanalex (Oct 12, 2009)

thygreyt said:


> isnt the mani already tight..? if so, then how would this fit.?


Carefully, very carefully. 

:thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## RedRumGTI (Dec 6, 2003)

thygreyt said:


> isnt the mani already tight..? if so, then how would this fit.?


C2 manifold is no where near as big as the hep one. Plenty of clearence between rad support and manifold. Hep one might be a lil tight. I've got pics some where ill dig them 
Edit pics

Hep clearance


C2Motorsports


Plenty of room :thumbup:


----------



## halbwissen (Jul 20, 2001)

[email protected] said:


> The C2 has the same exact issue. The injector angle they used puts the rail WAY closer to the head then stock. A fitting only barely fits in the back side (for a return system), the injectors basically can't go in at the OE angle because the clips will hit the head, etc. :facepalm:
> 
> The good news is that I'm pretty sure the HEP solution will work for the C2 one as well.
> 
> Here's a pic of today's progress:


Seems like plenty of room for the fuel rail with the C2 manifold.
The rail isn't anywhere near as close to the head like it is with the manifold (HEP?) you're using for mock up.
Check out this comparison between C2 and stock..

*Borrowing pictures that were taken from a similar vantage point.

C2









Stock


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 2, 2009)

I'm pretty sure the C2 mani still moves the rail "under" that plug a bit- we shipped one to C2 and they said it did not work. With the chamfer in them as shown in the prototype above, it would work- I just think it will be ugly as hell on stock manifold cars, so I'm on the fence about it.


----------



## DerekH (Sep 4, 2010)

[email protected] said:


> I'm pretty sure the C2 mani still moves the rail "under" that plug a bit- we shipped one to C2 and they said it did not work. With the chamfer in them as shown in the prototype above, it would work- I just think it will be ugly as hell on stock manifold cars, so I'm on the fence about it.


What if the whole top edge was chamfered. Then you only have to make one fuel rail for everyone.


----------



## pennsydubbin (Mar 3, 2010)

off topic for the moment but my girlfriend is ordering me that shirt for Christmas


----------



## TylerO28 (Jul 7, 2008)

Hey is anyone down to make up an AC delete bracket? One with the stepped pulley, and a bracket that allows near OEM placement?

My AC has officially taken the number 1 spot on my S list... Please design this!


----------



## kevin splits (Aug 23, 2010)

TylerO28 said:


> Hey is anyone down to make up an AC delete bracket? One with the stepped pulley, and a bracket that allows near OEM placement?
> 
> My AC has officially taken the number 1 spot on my S list... Please design this!


Wouldnt count on it, but I.E would be the ones to make it :thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 23, 2011)

*New Product*
As part of our enthusiast apparel line, *engineWear* we are releasing our new "big turbo" hoodie. Show off your love for boost and stay warm with our quality hoodie with embroidered graphics.





































More info and ordering here

We will be releasing new engineWear products on a pretty regular basis, so keep your eyes peeled for new apparel! And as always, if you have any suggestions for that shirt, hat, hoodie, keychain, etc... you have always wanted lets us know ...we might make it!


----------



## Max_O (Dec 23, 2003)

Looking forward to your new products and thanks for throwing some love to the 2.5L folks :thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## eatrach (May 13, 2004)

how much is the hoodie?


----------



## halbwissen (Jul 20, 2001)

eatrach said:


> how much is the hoodie?


$49.99 on the site.


----------



## nothing-leaves-stock (Mar 1, 2005)

can i have a hoodie?
i can wear it when i drive my R32turbo with IE rods in it.
very cool:heart:


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 23, 2011)

A little sneak peek For you BIG power guys.... *Coming Soon*:


----------



## halbwissen (Jul 20, 2001)

I'll need these for Stage 3.. :thumbup:


----------



## Brabbit32 (Apr 13, 2009)

Any idea when the 2.5 tuscan rods will be released?


----------



## KAKASHIxRABBIT (Sep 20, 2010)

Sub'd


----------



## kevin splits (Aug 23, 2010)

DriveVW4Life said:


> I'll need these for Stage 3.. :thumbup:


Nice.
Compatible with oem pistons?


----------



## kevin splits (Aug 23, 2010)

Also any further word on the fix for your fuel rail on c2's flange? Would love to have :beer:


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 2, 2009)

We have something that will work but we didn't get enough interest to modify the rails which are already in stock. Barring more interest it'll just get built into the next batch- it costs a bit to modify stuff which is already done.


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 23, 2011)

Alright guys, get ready for the next 2.5L product. Tired of that boring old plastic valve cover? 























































:thumbup:


----------



## mldouthi (Jun 26, 2010)

Looks awesome :thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## dhenry (Feb 10, 2009)

just saw this on facebook and i want one.:thumbup: however, with this VC design, I am worried about stuff like the baffle or other stupid things creating problems like username kevinfakesplits is experiencing from not using the OEM vc. 
what is different about this one:sly: 
Im sure the guys at IE have something good for me to hear


----------



## vwluger22 (Jan 25, 2005)

Looks good. :thumbup: 
Waiting to see what they have to offer for venting.


----------



## nothing-leaves-stock (Mar 1, 2005)

nice, yes please do a real pcv setup so they is no issues...you'll sell more. 

looks great tho!


----------



## disphunktion (May 18, 2002)

Wow! There is so many new stuff this year for the 2.5  

This make me very happy! 

How much will they run about ? Same as the eurojet ?


----------



## driftme (Apr 12, 2008)

yea i'm pretty sure if you can get past that stupid baffle issue that the ej one is having, you'll have a hot seller =]


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 2, 2009)

Depending on a piece of sheet metal to "press fit" when real press fit parts require tolerances of under .001" to reliably assemble- is suicide. We certainly are not doing that and have a much more permanent solution in mind. 

It's getting a somewhat elaborate- very permanent- baffle setup. :thumbup:


----------



## kevin splits (Aug 23, 2010)

[email protected] said:


> Depending on a piece of sheet metal to "press fit" when real press fit parts require tolerances of under .001" to reliably assemble- is suicide. We certainly are not doing that and have a much more permanent solution in mind.
> 
> It's getting a somewhat elaborate- very permanent- baffle setup. :thumbup:


 Cool. Do it and I will jump ship to yours! Wonder if EJ has a crappy parts buy back program?


----------



## tay272 (Aug 22, 2007)

Cant wait to see the finished product. Ill deffinately be adding one of these to my engine when they are available, along with many other of your fabulous products :thumbup:.


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 23, 2011)

*New product.*
These are not motor specific, but if you are looking to build a custom intercooler, intake, or turbo charge piping we have the couplers for you. Straight couplers, bends, reducers, bending reducers, and hump couplers available starting at 2" and offered in Black, Red, and Blue. Also, now stocking 3 sizes of vacuum line.










For more information or to see available sizes click here.


----------



## jettaglx91 (Jul 27, 2004)

whats up with the valve cover you made and posted installation instructions but cant find anywhere for purchase


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 2, 2009)

Just buried in a bit of paperwork unfortunately- The actual product should be listed tomorrow- It's about a 25 step process between design and actually for sale- quite a bit of work and people involved actually. :banghead: 

I was actually just coming on here to post an update about it haha.


----------



## bwalzywolfsburg (Feb 10, 2008)

I want that valve cover!

Any word on price?


----------



## timmiller05 (Mar 26, 2010)

Valve cover looks great!


----------



## DarkSideGTI (Aug 11, 2001)

Can you anodize one in purple for me?


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 23, 2011)

*NEW PRODUCT*
Integrated Engineering is pleased to announce the release of the new 2.5L 5 Cylinder Billet Valve Covers!










Add a custom look to your engine bay by replacing the factory plastic cover with this flat solid billet valve cover. Makes installing a catch can a breeze! These have a welded baffle for zero issues. More info here


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 18, 2011)

Oh man that valve cover would look pretty awesome on our turbo project..


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 2, 2009)

[email protected] said:


> Oh man that valve cover would look pretty awesome on our turbo project..


I know- I wanted to steal one for our engine dyno motor, but it's going to have to wait a few weeks for the next batch. 

Dave's got one on his car- that's the one which is featured in the blog post. The best is the air filter we crammed on there because we left it till 10pm and didn't have enough -10 fittings to hook up a catch can. :laugh:


----------



## halbwissen (Jul 20, 2001)

Pete,

Any news on the fuel rail fitting the C2 manifold?


----------



## zevion (Oct 23, 2009)

[email protected] said:


> Integrated Engineering is pleased to announce the release of the new 2.5L 5 Cylinder Billet Valve Covers!


Ordered. What a great price and a beautiful looking piece. Great work! :thumbup:


----------



## tay272 (Aug 22, 2007)

Or the fuel rail for the HEP mainfold heheh? Also, could you guys anaodize the valve cover red by any chance and how much extra would that cost?


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 23, 2011)

*NEW PRODUCT*








Integrated Engineering is proud to announce our new high performance valve seats. These valve seats are made from a specialized alloy on our in house CNC lathe for dimensional accuracy. Using a proprietary bronze alloy results in faster heat dissipation where thermal conductivity is increased by 10% and extends valve life, seat erosion, and cylinder head component life.  More info here


----------



## pennsydubbin (Mar 3, 2010)

Got a late Valentine's day gift today from my girlfriend


----------



## kevin splits (Aug 23, 2010)

^ lol


----------



## zevion (Oct 23, 2009)

kevin FaKiN spLits said:


> ^ lol


They should make one that says, "Your car just sucks, but mine blows"


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 23, 2011)

*NEW PRODUCT:*
Integrated Engineering 2.5L 5CYL Spring/Retainer Kits








_Integrated Engineering_ is proud to release our new spring kits for 2.5L 5CYL engines. These performance tested kits feature aircraft grade titanium in-house CNC'd retainers to exacting tolerances and surface finish requirements. Optimized to match your vehicle specifications and provide proper valve control under high revving applications, the springs are wound in the USA from the purest spring steel available in the world and nan-peened for incredible fatigue resistance. These are engineered for the wildest setups, and tested to perform with long life and reliability. Click here


----------



## bunnyfufu (Jan 25, 2011)

what is the safe rev limit when using these?


----------



## GTACanuck (Feb 20, 2009)

[email protected] said:


> *NEW PRODUCT:*
> Integrated Engineering 2.5L 5CYL Spring/Retainer Kits
> 
> 
> ...


Isnt the description supposed to read



> Kit includes:
> *20* precision wound intake/exhaust valve springs
> *20* Titanium intake/exhaust retainers


----------



## tay272 (Aug 22, 2007)

bunnyfufu said:


> what is the safe rev limit when using these?


Id say 8500-9k rpms but Im sure theyre good even past that. Ill let IE comment on this one cause Im not positive on any of this.


----------



## bunnyfufu (Jan 25, 2011)

tay272 said:


> Id say 8500-9k rpms but Im sure theyre good even past that. Ill let IE comment on this one cause Im not positive on any of this.


well if its near there that wouldnt be bad for $650


----------



## thygreyt (Jun 7, 2009)

Ferrea's valvetrain are supposed to be 8500-9000 rpms. or so they claim.

in reality, i have no clue.


----------



## 2.5low (Mar 13, 2012)

awesome stuff.. great appearance.. thanks for the 2.5 love..


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 2, 2009)

These exact parts were tested up to 9300 rpm's in Bluewater's awesome 2.5L turbo, and they will push a bit further then that on stock cams. However, there's really no need to push it further then 8k or so on those cams, and you really have to watch out for non valvetrain related issues at those speeds, like oil pressure and aeration, etc. 

These are a true top quality, made in USA option which have been tested to hell and back, at a very fair price. They feature a lighter, stronger retainer then the Ferrea option due to the unique bee-hive spring, an IE exclusive in this application. 

When combined with Ferrea valves and a set of lifter shims this is a very hardcore- but reliable- setup. :thumbup:


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 23, 2011)

*New Integrated Engineering* boost taps and caps for FSI, TSI, and 2.5L 5CYL Engines are designed, engineered, and manufactured in-house CNC'd from 6061 aircraft grade aluminum to exact tolerances and use included OEM mounting hardware. These are available in your choice of finish including IE red or black anodizing at no extra charge, all hardware is included for an easy install. 









*Boost Tap* - Installing a boost gauge or just need a vacuum source? Our FSI/TSI boost taps will make this a breeze. They are offered in black or red anodize and included all necessary hardware. Also included is an OEM retaining clip that eliminates the "kickstand" feature of other designs. For more info CLICK HERE. 









*Boost Cap* - If you plan on removing the factory PCV system, you will need one these. One useful feature of the IE boost cap is that it doubles as a tap and provide you with a vacuum. The kit comes complete with "tap" or "cap" hardware. For more info CLICK HERE or see it installed in our MK5 valve cover install DIY. 

*www.intengineering.com*


----------



## dmgraz (Jan 3, 2008)

just wondering if you guys ever thought about making a low temp thermostat for us warm weather boys?


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 23, 2011)

If you have not seen it yet, head over and check out our 2.5L 5 Cylinder Engine Dyno Build-Up Thread. Get a sneak peak behind the scenes and how we develop new product for your platform. :thumbup:


----------



## chadone (Apr 26, 2010)

Those new intake manifolds...any chance those will be a reasonable price under $500? 1k or more is total nonsense


----------



## mldouthi (Jun 26, 2010)

chadone said:


> Those new intake manifolds...any chance those will be a reasonable price under $500? 1k or more is total nonsense


 I bet if you pre pay for like 20 of them, they will sell you them for $500.  

Low volume equals higher prices. And those also have quite a bit of engineering time in them too.


----------



## TylerO28 (Jul 7, 2008)

Plus casting isn't exactly cheap...but if production numbers are high, the initial investment won't be too high.regardless i'm expecting at the very least 800 bucks for a cast manifold

Sent from the bottomless pits of HELL!


----------



## chadone (Apr 26, 2010)

Prices can stay cheap if production demands are high. As long as money will be made back there's no reason to over charge. But then again, it's a car part and over charging is a common thing.


----------



## DerekH (Sep 4, 2010)

Everything else that IE has released has been very fairly priced. I can't imagine that anything would change with this.


----------



## chadone (Apr 26, 2010)

DerekH said:


> Everything else that IE has released has been very fairly priced. I can't imagine that anything would change with this.


 You are absolutely true about this. That's why I'm hoping it continues to be fairly priced. IE is a great company.


----------



## kevin splits (Aug 23, 2010)

chadone said:


> You are absolutely true about this. That's why I'm hoping it continues to be fairly priced. IE is a great company.


 It can be $900 and still will be the cheapest option. Pay to play :thumbup: Take what they're selling the 1.8t manifold for add $150-200 and that's probably your ballpark. Tho the 2.5 doesn't have to be modular, switchable between left .and right, so maybe it will be the same price or a little more.


----------



## H3LVTCA (Oct 27, 2004)

kevin FaKiN spLits said:


> Pay to play :thumbup:


This.


----------



## kevin splits (Aug 23, 2010)

I feel like a Dick! Local is parting out his 2.5 and I told him I'd take his c2 im if the buyer for his rabbit didn't want it. Buyer doesn't and now I want to wait for this. Cast is just better imo, the c2 is great, the other one is just a mail box on runners.


----------



## tay272 (Aug 22, 2007)

If you had one on your engine I dont think youd be calling it just a mailbox on runners. Its alot more then that haha. Yes it might not be the most sophisticated design but it gets the job done and puts the power down. You cant argue about that. If this one ends up making more power then either of the other 2, I might give it a shot.


----------



## chadone (Apr 26, 2010)

Kevin I am in the same boat, I've been leaning towards the c2 as well over the UM endorsed one. But I'll definitely grab an IN over it based on what seems to be some great dedication to the 2.5. 
I'm just getting to the point where I've modded my mk5 to the point where all the new engine mods I have left r a grand or more! Haha


Waiting on an IN turbo kit now!! I'm starting to get the itch for that now 2.


----------



## kevin splits (Aug 23, 2010)

tay272 said:


> If you had one on your engine I dont think youd be calling it just a mailbox on runners. Its alot more then that haha. Yes it might not be the most sophisticated design but it gets the job done and puts the power down. You cant argue about that. If this one ends up making more power then either of the other 2, I might give it a shot.


 Well has there been a dyno for the c2? I don't know, don't really care to be honest. Not really all about power for the 2.5, just want nice things that look good to me and make the motor a little more robust. 400whp in a fwd car is pointless. We have a 600whp 20th that has drag radials on it and spins tire through 3-4th gear and will chirping in 5th on the highway. 

Hep is too big doesn't fit fresh out of the box, needs a custom intake. Not worth the price tag


----------



## pennsydubbin (Mar 3, 2010)

kevin FaKiN spLits said:


> Well has there been a dyno for the c2? I don't know, don't really care to be honest. Not really all about power for the 2.5, just want nice things that look good to me and make the motor a little more robust. 400whp in a fwd car is pointless. We have a 600whp 20th that has drag radials on it and spins tire through 3-4th gear and will chirping in 5th on the highway.
> 
> Hep is too big doesn't fit fresh out of the box, needs a custom intake. Not worth the price tag


 yup, I went with the C2 SRI because I like the look of it over the HEP manifold. Even if the C2 mani makes like 5 or so whp less than HEP, I don't really care. My car can spare a few ponies and I think it looks better in the bay


----------



## kevin splits (Aug 23, 2010)

pennsydubbin said:


> yup, I went with the C2 SRI because I like the look of it over the HEP manifold. Even if the C2 mani makes like 5 or so whp less than HEP, I don't really care. My car can spare a few ponies and I think it looks better in the bay


 Yup.


----------



## 637395 (Sep 15, 2011)

Great... Mine came and I order the install kit along with it. 

Surely enough, rip off my OEM fuel rail, and boom, no replacement clip adapter... 

The thing with the little blue plastic clip on it.. 











Completely sh!t all over my f_cking night.... 

:thumbdown: 

:facepalm: 

Order from: [email protected] directly via phone. 

From the BW thread... 



SimpleStaple said:


> Welp, found the little black thingy along with the blue adapter rolling around in the bottom of the box...
> 
> There was a hole/tear in the packaging that held the install kit?
> 
> ...


 
With the factory clip thingy removed.... 



















Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Tapatalk 2


----------



## kevin splits (Aug 23, 2010)

Well another reason mk6 jettas suck :thumbdown:


----------



## 637395 (Sep 15, 2011)

kevin FaKiN spLits said:


> Well another reason mk6 jettas suck :thumbdown:


 Truth @ this point. Now to see if my oil cooler fits...

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Tapatalk 2


----------



## kevin splits (Aug 23, 2010)

But it should fit that's how mine looks... 

Connect the hose to the an fittings then the hose to the fuel rail, then just clip the adapter onto the housing. Should be that simple.


----------



## 637395 (Sep 15, 2011)

SimpleStaple said:


> Truth @ this point. Now to see if my oil cooler fits...
> 
> Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Tapatalk 2


 It literally won't fit. Seems to be a tad too long to fit with the blue plastic fitting to 'snap' into place...



Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Tapatalk 2


----------



## kevin splits (Aug 23, 2010)

SimpleStaple said:


> It literally won't fit. Seems to be a tad too long to fit with the blue plastic fitting to 'snap' into place...
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Tapatalk 2


 Maybe take a dremmel and cut of thin layers till it snaps in firm but still removable. Weird it doesn't fit.


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 2, 2009)

It looks exactly the same as the ones we had here- which were on early cars... We did have to grab underneath it with a rag on the line to hold it and push VERY hard, then they snap on- permanently. 

I will check the PN tomorrow and see if it's the same through all the years.


----------



## kevin splits (Aug 23, 2010)

[email protected] said:


> It looks exactly the same as the ones we had here- which were on early cars... We did have to grab underneath it with a rag on the line to hold it and push VERY hard, then they snap on- permanently.
> 
> I will check the PN tomorrow and see if it's the same through all the years.


 That's supposed to be permanent?


----------



## 637395 (Sep 15, 2011)

[email protected] said:


> It looks exactly the same as the ones we had here- which were on early cars... We did have to grab underneath it with a rag on the line to hold it and push VERY hard, then they snap on- permanently.
> 
> I will check the PN tomorrow and see if it's the same through all the years.


 I will see what is possible. Let me know, Pete!

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Tapatalk 2


----------



## 637395 (Sep 15, 2011)

[email protected] said:


> It looks exactly the same as the ones we had here- which were on early cars... We did have to grab underneath it with a rag on the line to hold it and push VERY hard, then they snap on- permanently.
> 
> I will check the PN tomorrow and see if it's the same through all the years.


 Any update for me, Pete?


----------



## kevin splits (Aug 23, 2010)

Hope you get it worked out :thumbup: I have that fitting I got from Jegs. Mine turns on that oem port. Pete is making it sound like its supposed to be very tight, no movement at all :sly:


----------



## 637395 (Sep 15, 2011)

[email protected] said:


> It looks exactly the same as the ones we had here- which were on early cars... We did have to grab underneath it with a rag on the line to hold it and push VERY hard, then they snap on- permanently.
> 
> I will check the PN tomorrow and see if it's the same through all the years.





kevin FaKiN spLits said:


> Hope you get it worked out :thumbup: I have that fitting I got from Jegs. Mine turns on that oem port. Pete is making it sound like its supposed to be very tight, no movement at all :sly:


 We shall see... 

Hopefully I can get it figured out sooner than later. And yeah, I think they should adjust the adapter a wee bit to make it easier because even crawling under my car didn't help. 

 

I am just gonna leave it to my homie to take care of. Having my oil cooler and gauges installed along with some exhaust adjustments and my lightweight pulley wheel.


----------



## kevin splits (Aug 23, 2010)

SimpleStaple said:


> We shall see...
> 
> Hopefully I can get it figured out sooner than later. And yeah, I think they should adjust the adapter a wee bit to make it easier because even crawling under my car didn't help.
> 
> ...


 Mine just snapped right on with no real effort. Doesn't leak, but worried now.. I planned to order the fuel line kit anyhow when I eventually order the rail. I do want to hold of till I weigh my intake manifold options.


----------



## 637395 (Sep 15, 2011)

Shipping damage... wtf?










Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Tapatalk 2


----------



## chadone (Apr 26, 2010)

SimpleStaple said:


> Shipping damage... wtf?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Ur having a great car week aren't u?


----------



## TylerO28 (Jul 7, 2008)

Meh..just run it

Sent from the bottomless pits of HELL!


----------



## 637395 (Sep 15, 2011)

chadone said:


> Ur having a great car week aren't u?


 So rage face this week...

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Tapatalk 2


----------



## kevin splits (Aug 23, 2010)

Weren't you guys making billet plugs for the side of the head to replace the plastic plugs? I want a set, but can't find who was making them. Do the camshafts have to come out to change them?


----------



## pennsydubbin (Mar 3, 2010)

kevin FaKiN spLits said:


> Weren't you guys making billet plugs for the side of the head to replace the plastic plugs? I want a set, but can't find who was making them. Do the camshafts have to come out to change them?


 No they shouldn't. There's about a 1 to 1 1/2 inch gap between the seals and cam


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 2, 2009)

That's a bummer about the shipping damage... You'll need to contact Bluewater on that one though- we just supply them the adapter plates- the rest of it is their kit and packaging etc... 

You would have to pretty much remove the cams to change cam seals- the cam tray has to mostly come off.


----------



## pennsydubbin (Mar 3, 2010)

That's right, you would have to take that cam tray off


----------



## kevin splits (Aug 23, 2010)

Hmm... I guess I'll hold off on them for now, bit you guys do make billet cam seals correct?


----------



## TylerO28 (Jul 7, 2008)

I actually asked if they did when they were building their dyno set up 2.5 pointed out that they would be a neat upgrade.they said they would make them, but it wasn't a simple swap, so not really priority.

Sent from the bottomless pits of HELL!


----------



## kevin splits (Aug 23, 2010)

TylerO28 said:


> I actually asked if they did when they were building their dyno set up 2.5 pointed out that they would be a neat upgrade.they said they would make them, but it wasn't a simple swap, so not really priority.
> 
> Sent from the bottomless pits of HELL!


 Ya this just moved down the list. If available I may order them tho, so I don't one day have the head apart and put it all back together, then go ah Dang I forgot to get new seals.


----------



## itskohler (Jan 7, 2011)

Just got done finally reading the second installment about the 2.5l dyno. 

Worthy of a six-pack. 
:beer::beer::beer: 
:beer::beer::beer:


----------



## kevin splits (Aug 23, 2010)

I want to order (3) 3" straight silicone couplers bit is that shipping concrete.


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 2, 2009)

Today we received another new CNC Mill to help serve you guys better- check it out! 











Kevin- Call us up for a more accurate quote... We do ship UPS, not first class mail or something- we want stuff to get there in one piece.


----------



## DerekH (Sep 4, 2010)

So does this mean that the molds for our intake manifolds will be done soon?


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 2, 2009)

Update on the 2.5L rails and the C2 / HEP situation... 










They'll be ready soon now.


----------



## tay272 (Aug 22, 2007)

Sweet, now I can get one at some point to make my engine look alittle nicer. Nice job :beer:


----------



## itskohler (Jan 7, 2011)

Bump for an update.


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 2, 2009)

itskohler said:


> Bump for an update.


Raw ones have a clearance notch in them now... The red ones are backordered for a week or so while they get re anodized.


----------



## itskohler (Jan 7, 2011)

[email protected] said:


> Raw ones have a clearance notch in them now... The red ones are backordered for a week or so while they get re anodized.


What price point?


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 2, 2009)

We aren't changing the price at all, just adding it for free. All the 2.5L rails will have an extra clearance notch there from now on out.


----------



## itskohler (Jan 7, 2011)

Sweet.

How are the intake manifolds coming?


----------



## WEISSRBT (Apr 2, 2009)

itskohler said:


> Sweet.
> 
> How are the intake manifolds coming?


X2


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 23, 2011)

*New products!*








The new Integrated Engineering unique fittings feature a AN o ring boss port on one end, and a 5/16" hose barb on the other end. Use these to plumb in aftermarket fuel systems much easier without need for extra fittings and ugly adapters. We manufacture these fittings in house. Match them with your custom setup by choosing IE red or black anodize finish.
Available here!


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 2, 2009)

Just to elaborate on that- what that really boils down to for you 2.5L guys is that you can screw the -8 ORB fitting into our fuel rail and stick the stock hose directly on there with no further modifications. A hell of a lot cheaper, faster, and easier then the complete replacement line. 

Should make throwing a rail on there dead easy, between the quick drop on fitting and now having a notch for cam sensor clearance with short runners. :thumbup:


IM's are coming along- re-tested our best combination today just to double check results... Everything repeated fine so we will be testing one more thing either late this week or right after we get back from waterfest, then it needs to go on the car to dial in the smaller details. :thumbup:


----------



## itskohler (Jan 7, 2011)

:thumbup:

But will these be capable with the 2012?


----------



## chadone (Apr 26, 2010)

[email protected] said:


> Just to elaborate on that- what that really boils down to for you 2.5L guys is that you can screw the -8 ORB fitting into our fuel rail and stick the stock hose directly on there with no further modifications. A hell of a lot cheaper, faster, and easier then the complete replacement line.


I wish this was made around 3 weeks ago before I paid for the install kit. And for the fact the n80 hose and the other Vacuum hose don't match the install kit.


----------



## 637395 (Sep 15, 2011)

Install kit is trash. Bore is too small for MKVI Jetta.

No good.

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Tapatalk 2


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 23, 2011)

This thread only shows you a small amount of our entire product line, check out more of the Integrated Engineering product line through our new catalog. Catalog is available for online viewing on our website at www.intengineering.com/catalog 










:thumbup:


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 23, 2011)

*New Product* 








For you big turbo guys we have just turned some new oil restrictor solutions, CNC machined in house these are a perfect thread for your turbo to a -4AN eliminating ugly adapters. 
Available with 1/8th NPT threads or GT turbo threads


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 23, 2011)

*New Product* 









Make your shifts more solid than ever before with these billet shifter bracket bushings. These two piece bushings are CNC machined in house from 6061 aircraft aluminum. They directly replace the rubber factory bushings that deteriorate over time causing excessive play in the shifter. When the factory bushings are worn out, shifts become less precise, causing you to miss shifts. Not only will you be missing shifts but, by not fully engaging gears in the transmission, you can even strip the teeth right off the gears. Sold in a set of 3 these will direct install in 02A, 02J, 02M, and 02Q transmissions in MK2,MK3, MK4, and MK5 platforms. More info here 

Installation is easy, and these can be fitted from the engine bay. No need to access the transmission from under the car. Check out our install DIY guide here.


----------



## kevin splits (Aug 23, 2010)

Any updates on the intake manifold? Have money in paypal waiting :thumbup:


----------



## PhAyzoN (Nov 29, 2010)

[email protected] said:


> *New Product*
> 
> Make your shifts more solid than ever before with these billet shifter bracket bushings. These two piece bushings are CNC machined in house from 6061 aircraft aluminum. They directly replace the rubber factory bushings that deteriorate over time causing excessive play in the shifter. When the factory bushings are worn out, shifts become less precise, causing you to miss shifts. Not only will you be missing shifts but, by not fully engaging gears in the transmission, you can even strip the teeth right off the gears. Sold in a set of 3 these will direct install in 02A, 02J, 02M, and 02Q transmissions in MK2,MK3, MK4, and MK5 platforms. More info here
> 
> Installation is easy, and these can be fitted from the engine bay. No need to access the transmission from under the car. Check out our install DIY guide here.


 Gah, I JUST ordered my 42DD bushings today! Oh well, someday I'll have some sort of IE part in my car.  I'm sure your bushings and theirs are both great anyway!


----------



## tay272 (Aug 22, 2007)

These are actually different bushings. They replace the 3 rubber bushings around each bolt that holds the bracket with the shift cables in it. Same thing as the Verdict ones.


----------



## kevin splits (Aug 23, 2010)

PhAyzoN said:


> Gah, I JUST ordered my 42DD bushings today! Oh well, someday I'll have some sort of IE part in my car.  I'm sure your bushings and theirs are both great anyway!


 You can use these along with those buddy :thumbup:


----------



## PhAyzoN (Nov 29, 2010)

tay272 said:


> These are actually different bushings. They replace the 3 rubber bushings around each bolt that holds the bracket with the shift cables in it. Same thing as the Verdict ones.





kevin FaKiN spLits said:


> You can use these along with those buddy :thumbup:


 Oh I see now, thanks.  Hmm.. Tempting since I'll be digging into that area anyway, but I did just spend a fair amount of money on other things recently (NLS short shift on it's way, just did BFI mounts).


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 2, 2009)

We are going to do the bushings for the shifter pivots too- they are on the way. 

The intake manifold- we are done with power testing and now working on fitment stuff... Detailing work basically. :thumbup:


----------



## define your self (May 23, 2009)

Any numbers yet?


----------



## Cherb32 (Jun 18, 2006)

kevin FaKiN spLits said:


> Any updates on the intake manifold? Have money in paypal waiting :thumbup:


 x2 I havnt pulled the trigger yet on a UM one because of this. 

IE: when do you expect them to be done?


----------



## PhAyzoN (Nov 29, 2010)

[email protected] said:


> We are going to do the bushings for the shifter pivots too- they are on the way.


 Cool. I think I'll hold off on the bracket bushings for now and order both kits when available. Save a bit on shipping


----------



## chadone (Apr 26, 2010)

Cherb32 said:


> x2 I havnt pulled the trigger yet on a UM one because of this.
> 
> IE: when do you expect them to be done?


 
I spoke with them via email, and originally they were shooting for winter of 2012, but with testing and such they are hoping around spring 2013


----------



## kevin splits (Aug 23, 2010)

chadone said:


> I spoke with them via email, and originally they were shooting for winter of 2012, but with testing and such they are hoping around spring 2013


----------



## lessthanalex (Oct 12, 2009)

chadone said:


> I spoke with them via email, and originally they were shooting for winter of 2012, but with testing and such they are hoping around spring 2013


 Sounds good to me! Gives me lots of time to accumulate the money needed to do this immediately upon release and be ready for summer time.


----------



## spdfrek (Feb 28, 2002)

[email protected] said:


> The intake manifold- we are done with power testing and now working on fitment stuff... Detailing work basically. :thumbup:


NICE!


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 2, 2009)

Well, it has provisions for a dip stick tube mount, as well as the factory MAP sensor and such now... How's that for progress


----------



## TylerO28 (Jul 7, 2008)

[email protected] said:


> Well, it has provisions for a dip stick tube mount, as well as the factory MAP sensor and such now... How's that for progress


Can you pm me please about some northwest beta testing?i don't care about the little stuff not being spot on. I just want to help get this thing on the market

Sent from the bottomless pits of HELL!


----------



## kevin splits (Aug 23, 2010)

[email protected] said:


> Well, it has provisions for a dip stick tube mount, as well as the factory MAP sensor and such now... How's that for progress


:thumbup:


----------



## 637395 (Sep 15, 2011)

Will this fit MKVI Jetta?

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Tapatalk 2


----------



## itskohler (Jan 7, 2011)

Lets hope so.


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 2, 2009)

It's not going to work with the power steering pump cars. I would have to cripple the performance to make room for that pump. I might look at a kit to relocate the pump later. 

As far as a beta test- we're not holding out on you guys- all that exists is a very fragile plastic printed part, and design work... At this stage we have to have the casting patterns made, check out some sample cast pieces, fix whatever issues there are with that, and then sort out the machine work as well. Only after all of that is done will there ever be a metal one that really exists- and then it'll pretty much be for sale.


----------



## TylerO28 (Jul 7, 2008)

And for sale you mean given to me right?!

Sent from the bottomless pits of HELL!


----------



## kevin splits (Aug 23, 2010)

Will the 80mm Hemi throttle body work on the 2.5? I know it does on the 1.8t... If so will you guys make it direct boltup to the new intake manifold?


----------



## kevin splits (Aug 23, 2010)

Also, with the an adapter for the coolant temp housing that runs coolant to the turbo, where would you then put the coolant temp sensor? Get rid of it, and get a inline water temp gauge?


----------



## lessthanalex (Oct 12, 2009)

kevin FaKiN spLits said:


> Will the 80mm Hemi throttle body work on the 2.5? I know it does on the 1.8t... If so will you guys make it direct boltup to the new intake manifold?


This would be nice as I think my second one is on its way out and an upgrade would be sweet.


----------



## kevin splits (Aug 23, 2010)

lessthanalex said:


> This would be nice as I think my second one is on its way out and an upgrade would be sweet.


Dont see why not. Even If it doesn't plug in with little modification to the 2.5 plug, I don't see why you can't just retro fit a 1.8t tb plug on. It's probably not that easy of course


----------



## lessthanalex (Oct 12, 2009)

kevin FaKiN spLits said:


> Dont see why not. Even If it doesn't plug in with little modification to the 2.5 plug, I don't see why you can't just retro fit a 1.8t tb plug on. It's probably not that easy of course


I've got some buddies who are solid with custom work. One of em is already brainstorming my new intake for when their manifold is released. So sick. 

Sent from my HTC One S using Tapatalk 2


----------



## tay272 (Aug 22, 2007)

correct me if im wrond but i was told by multiple sources that increasine the tb size would do nothing for the engine performance wise. would the bigger tb only be effective on a turbo 2.5 since its forced induction?


----------



## kevin splits (Aug 23, 2010)

tay272 said:


> correct me if im wrond but i was told by multiple sources that increasine the tb size would do nothing for the engine performance wise. would the bigger tb only be effective on a turbo 2.5 since its forced induction?


It's just a better tb all together. Mine is starting to go I think, my buddy has one on his 600hp 1.8t so figured I ask the guys that pretty much pioneered using the Hemi part.

But ya I can't see it making power on a n/a car, but it might make some difference paired with a aftermarket I take manifold. But its pretty much just good for forced induction.


----------



## lessthanalex (Oct 12, 2009)

I'm pretty sure my second TB (which I replaced last year) is about to go again. Intermittent power cuts, very similar symptoms to last summer. Slightly better though as car won't stall out on me. Just lose all power and throttle response. I wouldn't mind moving away from the OEM unit.


----------



## tay272 (Aug 22, 2007)

alright thanks for clearin that up for me.


----------



## 637395 (Sep 15, 2011)

No MKVI support for new intake mani seems quite foolish as that cuts out a fair market... I would be all over it as would plenty more members of the Jetta VI group I know.

Looks like I am putting my money elsewhere...

Besides, I am sure an alt kit coulda been factored.

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Tapatalk 2


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 2, 2009)

Well, it's about building a piece that makes the most power- and we certainly can't do that with the power steering pump there.... If I make a manifold that doesn't perform but fits the pump, the OTHER guys are not going to buy it... You see the dilemma? 

The best of both worlds is probably going to be to relocate the pump. 

The Hemi throttles will work- I'm going to test and see if there are any power gains but I'm guessing there are none. The 2.5L has a pretty decent sized throttle blade already, whereas the 1.8t had a tiny one stock.


----------



## itskohler (Jan 7, 2011)

In for relocation! I have been dying to get one of these, then I got my MKVI due to unforseen circumstances and it wont fit. I think I might just buy it and mount it on the wall with a spotlight on it. Its art, get it?


----------



## kevin splits (Aug 23, 2010)

SimpleStaple said:


> No MKVI support for new intake mani seems quite foolish as that cuts out a fair market... I would be all over it as would plenty more members of the Jetta VI group I know.
> 
> Looks like I am putting my money elsewhere...
> 
> ...


There are far more of us pre ps pump 2.5s than the new mk6 jetta owners around here.

Pete said he may work on a relocation kit.


----------



## kevin splits (Aug 23, 2010)

[email protected] said:


> Well, it's about building a piece that makes the most power- and we certainly can't do that with the power steering pump there.... If I make a manifold that doesn't perform but fits the pump, the OTHER guys are not going to buy it... You see the dilemma?
> 
> The best of both worlds is probably going to be to relocate the pump.
> 
> The Hemi throttles will work- I'm going to test and see if there are any power gains but I'm guessing there are none. The 2.5L has a pretty decent sized throttle blade already, whereas the 1.8t had a tiny one stock.


Cool. Ya not looking for the power gains of a throttle body, I think mine is starting to fail so why not pick up a seemingly better unit! 

I'm guessing to run it on the stock manifold I need the adapter plate you sell? Or is the 2.5l body being bigger than the 1.8/2.0t body pretty much a bolt-on?


----------



## 637395 (Sep 15, 2011)

[email protected] said:


> Well, it's about building a piece that makes the most power- and we certainly can't do that with the power steering pump there.... If I make a manifold that doesn't perform but fits the pump, the OTHER guys are not going to buy it... You see the dilemma?
> 
> The best of both worlds is probably going to be to relocate the pump.
> 
> The Hemi throttles will work- I'm going to test and see if there are any power gains but I'm guessing there are none. The 2.5L has a pretty decent sized throttle blade already, whereas the 1.8t had a tiny one stock.


Fair enough, though what further solutions would be plausible from IE? When will you be releasing some development photos and graphs of the sort?

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Tapatalk 2


----------



## itskohler (Jan 7, 2011)

They have photos in their blog. I read it twice a week haha.


----------



## kevin splits (Aug 23, 2010)

itskohler said:


> They have photos in their blog. I read it twice a week haha.


Same :thumbup: definitely a place I wouldn't mind working at :beer:


----------



## jettaglx91 (Jul 27, 2004)

kevin FaKiN spLits said:


> Will the 80mm Hemi throttle body work on the 2.5? I know it does on the 1.8t... If so will you guys make it direct boltup to the new intake manifold?


Keep in mind on the non-maf cars that a TB with that much of a size increase will probably require a tune specific to it(I know the sri already does, just saying its another wrench in the mix)


----------



## kevin splits (Aug 23, 2010)

jettaglx91 said:


> Keep in mind on the non-maf cars that a TB with that much of a size increase will probably require a tune specific to it(I know the sri already does, just saying its another wrench in the mix)


Have a maf, but ya you could be right.


----------



## jettaglx91 (Jul 27, 2004)

kevin FaKiN spLits said:


> Have a maf, but ya you could be right.


maf cars shouldnt be an issue as the maf can compensate but on no maf the tune directly needs changed for the airflow difference mainly at idle and throttle tip-in I believe


----------



## kevin splits (Aug 23, 2010)

jettaglx91 said:


> maf cars shouldnt be an issue as the maf can compensate but on no maf the tune directly needs changed for the airflow difference mainly at idle and throttle tip-in I believe


Most likely.


----------



## Blitzkrieg'nBunny (Feb 11, 2007)

interested in that hemi tb too, im in the process of making an exceptionally heinous looking giant intake tube..


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 23, 2011)

Ever wonder what it would be like to drive over 200MPH? A Integrated Engineering 1.8T / 2.0 stroker race engine made its way into the Bonneville Salt Flats Land Speed Racing VW Passat, and here is a video of the 212.922MPH run. This was on lower power of around 600BHP, more runs coming soon that will go well over that speed at the Bonneville World of Speed competition.















Full specs:
Integrated Engineering Race Longblock featuring: 
-IE 2.0 stroker block 83mm Bore
-IE Billet tall boy mains & Girdle
-IE Tuscan Rods
-JE Asymmetrical FSR slipper skirt forings with thermal coat & skirt coat, HD pins. 
-Ported AEB Head
-IE Valve Guides
-IE Springs & Retainers
-IE Street / Strip Cams
-IE Timing belt kit w/ gates belt
-IE Cam Gear
-IE Friction Disks
-IE / ARP Crank Bolt 

ECU: Link G4 
-Logging 4 x egt, wbo2, oil / fuel pressures, water / oil temps, 4 x road speed- may add a wheel travel sensor that can be moved around for shock tuning later. 

Fueling :
-IE Dual 044 Surge Tank
-IE Fuel Rail 
-1000cc High Z for now, 

Manifolds: 
-034 custom T4 exhaust manifold w/ precision 66mm gate
-Modified AEB intake manifold w/ built in PTE 1000 bhp AWIC core

Turbo is a PTE 6768 Billet T4 V band


----------



## kevin splits (Aug 23, 2010)

Nice. Same class as BW r32?


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 2, 2009)

Nope- this is running in production gas blown under 2 liters... 

If we can get that record, we might stuff a 2.5L in it stroked to 2.7L and run in the < 3L modified gas class. It's either that, or destroke the 1.8t to a 1.5L and try to reset that record as well- it's only 167 mph. There are a lot of options.  

Don't want to go over 1000 bhp with the 1.8t because it gets very expensive very fast to make them last in full throttle ~forever situations like this.


----------



## kevin splits (Aug 23, 2010)

I would say de-stroke the 1.8t. Kill that record first.


----------



## Cherb32 (Jun 18, 2006)

[email protected] said:


> ... If we can get that record, we might stuff a 2.5L in it stroked to 2.7L


Stroker kit for the 2.5L......*drool* Could you possibly make one for the public? I want to go all NA:thumbup:


----------



## H3LVTCA (Oct 27, 2004)

Cherb32 said:


> Stroker kit for the 2.5L......*drool* Could you possibly make one for the public? I want to go all NA:thumbup:


x5236948


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 2, 2009)

The crank would be worth a few grand by itself, so I'm gonna guess most people will be happy with 2.5L already


----------



## tay272 (Aug 22, 2007)

2.7 stroked 2.5 with cams and all boltons would be insannne! it would be worth just 2 hear it running haha


----------



## Cherb32 (Jun 18, 2006)

[email protected] said:


> The crank would be worth a few grand by itself, so I'm gonna guess most people will be happy with 2.5L already



Hmmm...well if youre talking ~3-4k for a full setup then its worth it. A turbo kit will run around that price but id rather put the money toward long term reliability.:thumbup:

Ill keep dreaming lol


----------



## Cherb32 (Jun 18, 2006)

Saw on FB that you guys are testing cams for the 2.5. Any good numbers??


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 2, 2009)

Just got it fired up yesterday afternoon... Had some trouble with some cheap relays which were purchased to replace some taken by a customer, so we didn't get very far. We'll be back at it on monday.


----------



## Cherb32 (Jun 18, 2006)

[email protected] said:


> Just got it fired up yesterday afternoon... Had some trouble with some cheap relays which were purchased to replace some taken by a customer, so we didn't get very far. We'll be back at it on monday.


Sweet! So I take that the IE SRI was in that picture as well? Would be sweet to debut both at the same time...maybe even a package deal. Ill definitely be one of the first few customers to grab this:thumbup:


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 23, 2011)

Breath easy with our full selection of valvetrain components for your 2.5L. High quality Spring and titanium retainer kits, performance guides and seats, and more engineered, designed, and tested by Integrated Engineering. Also a full selection of performance valves all in stock and ready to ship. Build a happy revving engine for any turbo setup. See more: Performance valvetrain


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 23, 2011)

Ladies, want to show that your car is faster than all the guys? Guys, want to stop your girlfriend from stealing your favorite IE shirt?
The solution to these problems is now available in a stylish Integrated Engineering t shirt just for the ladies.










See more here


----------



## TrillyPop (Jan 27, 2010)

She's a 1 on the binary scale


----------



## Cherb32 (Jun 18, 2006)

Gorgeous! 

Raffle off a dinner with her?:laugh::beer: jk:wave:


----------



## kevin splits (Aug 23, 2010)

Will your 2.0t FSI cover fit on a b7 A4 FSI. I don't see why not, but I figured I'd ask. Have a pending trade for one and first thing on the list is attacking the bay.


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 23, 2011)

kevin FaKiN spLits said:


> Will your 2.0t FSI cover fit on a b7 A4 FSI. I don't see why not, but I figured I'd ask. Have a pending trade for one and first thing on the list is attacking the bay.


 Yes it will, the 2.0T FSI Valve Cover and the PCV Crossover Tube Relocation Kit will fit on any FSI. These will however not work on a TSI engine. 

Also check out our 2.0T FSI product thread


----------



## kevin splits (Aug 23, 2010)

[email protected] said:


> Yes it will, the 2.0T FSI Valve Cover and the PCV Crossover Tube Relocation Kit will fit on any FSI. These will however not work on a TSI engine.
> 
> Also check out our 2.0T FSI product thread


 Thank you :thumbup:


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 23, 2011)

*New Product* 








*Billet Block Breather Adapter for 2.5L 5 Cylinder* 
When installing a catch can, adapting the factory breather hose is not possible without many ugly fittings and a ton of work. We manufacture these block breather adapters in house on precise CNC machines for a direct fitting replacement with a male -10AN outlet. This fitting clips to the factory plastic oil filter housing with use of the included clip. We also include the required o ring for a leak-free seal everytime. 
These are a must for anyone looking to build a custom breather setup or if you just want a bulletproof replacement for the faulty factory hose. 
See more here


----------



## thygreyt (Jun 7, 2009)

block breather? 

as in the one close to the oil cooler?? pic of this installed? 

i may kinda need this...


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 23, 2011)

thygreyt said:


> block breather?
> 
> as in the one close to the oil cooler?? pic of this installed?
> 
> i may kinda need this...


 Yes, exactly that. They install on the OE oil cooler / filter housing with no modifications required.


----------



## kevin splits (Aug 23, 2010)

Hm. 

So this is routed to the intake normally.


----------



## TylerO28 (Jul 7, 2008)

kevin FaKiN spLits said:


> Hm.
> 
> So this is routed to the intake normally.


 This is normally routed to the intake yes.mine is currently capped.i ran it open but figured plugging helped keep cc pressure more normal...great idea fellas!

Sent from the bottomless pits of HELL!


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 23, 2011)

Check out the fury behind the machining of our very popular billet fuel rails. Integrated Engineering billet fuel rails are available for 1.8T, 2.7T, and 2.5L 5CYL engines. 

Find yours here


----------



## mc12000 (Jan 20, 2009)

intengineering has the best photos! Good look, this would be a great addition to my engine bay!


----------



## kevin splits (Aug 23, 2010)

Any word on the intake manifold?


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 23, 2011)

Integrated Engineering valvetrain, always up for a pretty picture:


----------



## Kevin_FaKin_spLits (Aug 1, 2012)

-__- 

some cams to go with that valvetrain would would be better.


----------



## kevin splits (Aug 23, 2010)

Kevin_FaKin_spLits said:


> -__-
> 
> some cams to go with that valvetrain would would be better.


 Gtfo :thumbup:


----------



## Golf 2.0T (Apr 17, 2007)

Kevin_FaKin_spLits said:


> -__-
> 
> some cams to go with that valvetrain would would be better.


 hope to see some in the next pictures they post .:thumbup:


----------



## mmrabbit (Jun 27, 2008)

You guys take great pictures!!!!


----------



## 637395 (Sep 15, 2011)

Kevin_FaKin_spLits said:


> -__-
> 
> some cams to go with that valvetrain would would be better.





kevin FaKiN spLits said:


> Gtfo :thumbup:


 Two Girls, One Cup.


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 23, 2011)

Integrated Engineering billet fuel rails for 1.8T, 2.7T, and 2.5L 5CYL engines make an excellent upgrade for performance and looks. 

For a short period of time enjoy your own billet fuel rail at 15% off! Use coupon code* FUELRAIL15* at checkout. 

Offer limited to 5 per customer, offer expires Monday October 1st. 

Get your fuel rail here!


----------



## f5racing (Sep 9, 2012)

[email protected] said:


> Integrated Engineering billet fuel rails for 1.8T, 2.7T, and 2.5L 5CYL engines make an excellent upgrade for performance and looks.
> 
> For a short period of time enjoy your own billet fuel rail at 15% off! Use coupon code* FUELRAIL15* at checkout.
> 
> ...


 I got mine on Friday, any chance I can get in on this? Maybe apply the saving to something else, I need lots of stuff!


----------



## kiserhd (Feb 2, 2008)

[email protected] said:


> Integrated Engineering billet fuel rails for 1.8T, 2.7T, and 2.5L 5CYL engines make an excellent upgrade for performance and looks.
> 
> For a short period of time enjoy your own billet fuel rail at 15% off! Use coupon code* FUELRAIL15* at checkout.
> 
> ...


 Compatible with C2 SRI Manifold?


----------



## kevin splits (Aug 23, 2010)

kiserhd said:


> Compatible with C2 SRI Manifold?


 Yep. It has a notch now. It should be compatible with all manifolds now.


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 23, 2011)

kiserhd said:


> Compatible with C2 SRI Manifold?





kevin FaKiN spLits said:


> Yep. It has a notch now. It should be compatible with all manifolds now.


 Yes sir, these will work with all manifolds we know of. :thumbup:


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 23, 2011)

Check out this video of our in-house engine dyno making some heat. This is a IE built race engine and a Precision 6768 turbo. The real fun comes near the end, marshmallow roasting fun.


----------



## kevin splits (Aug 23, 2010)

Dang, so hot the wastegate clamp begins to leak


----------



## itskohler (Jan 7, 2011)

Dem sparks!

Sent from my SGH-T989 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## lessthanalex (Oct 12, 2009)

Dat *isht cray. :beer::beer:


----------



## 637395 (Sep 15, 2011)

Need moar camz!

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Cherb32 (Jun 18, 2006)

I heard a few companies were testing cams and didnt see much gains to justify the price. Hopefully IE can prove otherwise. 


Oh and since this has been asked like 4 times before: Any word on that SRI?????


----------



## TylerO28 (Jul 7, 2008)

Cherb32 said:


> I heard a few companies were testing cams and didnt see much gains to justify the price. Hopefully IE can prove otherwise.
> 
> 
> Oh and since this has been asked like 4 times before: Any word on that SRI?????


Nobody actually tested anything, it was just when the 2.5 was originally being developed the only way to make cams was with billets.you can't re grind the OEM cams, so most companies bagged the idea because nobody would spend a few g's on some lumpy sticks... 

Sent from the bottomless pits of HELL!


----------



## kevin splits (Aug 23, 2010)

Sri? 2.5l & 2.0t?


----------



## itskohler (Jan 7, 2011)

Any word on cams? I know you guys are busy as hell, and I saw some where that the street cams would be released later, but I'm impatient. 

Sent from my SGH-T989 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Geo (Nov 14, 2000)

stalemate


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 23, 2011)

Everything is in the works guys. Development, testing, manufacturing, etc... takes a lot of time. We will keep you updated with any exciting news when we can. :thumbup:


----------



## itskohler (Jan 7, 2011)

:heart:


----------



## mc12000 (Jan 20, 2009)

[email protected] said:


> Everything is in the works guys. Development, testing, manufacturing, etc... takes a lot of time. We will keep you updated with any exciting news when we can. :thumbup:


 Time to start saving.


----------



## kevin splits (Aug 23, 2010)

mc12000 said:


> Time to start saving.


Same :beer:


----------



## adamea1635 (Apr 11, 2006)

subsribed


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 23, 2011)

Here is a quick snap for you:









This is the Integrated Engineering engine dyno test cell. 

We use this room to test, develop, run numbers, gather data, break in engines, and torture parts before they make it into your engine bay. This level of precision research and development ensures the highest quality performance parts, and is the backbone of our company.


----------



## vwluger22 (Jan 25, 2005)

:thumbup:

Sent from a phone booth.


----------



## lessthanalex (Oct 12, 2009)

vwluger22 said:


> :thumbup:
> 
> Sent from a phone booth.


Agreed. So sick. Saving all my pennies to send you guys. I want 250NA WHP

Sent from my HTC One S using Tapatalk 2


----------



## 637395 (Sep 15, 2011)

lessthanalex said:


> Agreed. So sick. Saving all my pennies to send you guys. I want 250NA WHP
> 
> Sent from my HTC One S using Tapatalk 2


Would be truly magical if such a thing is possible.

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Rabbidrabbitt (Mar 21, 2011)

Just give it some time It will happen


----------



## kevin splits (Aug 23, 2010)

Fluidamper pulley ever a possibility?


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 23, 2011)

kevin FaKiN spLits said:


> Fluidamper pulley ever a possibility?


Hard to say, we do not manufacture those. I can see what I can do to suggest one.

Here is a fun outake from a upcoming poster photo shoot:










Keep an eye out for some garage posters in the future.


----------



## tay272 (Aug 22, 2007)

Deffinately would love a poster like that with 5 cylinder related parts. Im making my "office" at my house into my car room dedicated to VW memorabilia. Thatd look great on the wall. Speaking of pullies tho, how close are you guys to having those lightweight pullies ready to sell for the 2.5?


----------



## dhenry (Feb 10, 2009)

Yes, pulleys please. 


Sent from Tapatalk


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 23, 2011)

2.5L camshaft testing on the IE engine dyno continues! We have seen some very exciting results so far. Stay tuned for more info in the future. :thumbup:


----------



## H3LVTCA (Oct 27, 2004)

my checkbook is ready


----------



## thygreyt (Jun 7, 2009)

i spy a United Motorsports Manifold.


----------



## jettaglx91 (Jul 27, 2004)

thygreyt said:


> i spy a United Motorsports Manifold.


:thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## 637395 (Sep 15, 2011)

thygreyt said:


> i spy a United Motorsports Manifold.


*HEP.


----------



## jettaglx91 (Jul 27, 2004)

SimpleStaple said:


> *HEP.


**no its UM, hep built it but UM designed it. HEP originally thought it was a bad design, but Jeff said trust me im the engineer, and guess who was right


----------



## lessthanalex (Oct 12, 2009)

H3LVTCA said:


> my checkbook is ready


x2 :thumbup::thumbup:

Sent from my HTC One S using Tapatalk 2


----------



## SocoJoe (Jul 4, 2009)

[email protected] said:


> 2.5L camshaft testing on the IE engine dyno continues! We have seen some very exciting results so far. Stay tuned for more info in the future. :thumbup:


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 23, 2011)

Here is another photo of our in-house engine dyno test cell. This shows both the engine dyno room and the control room:


----------



## HollisJoy (Dec 26, 2011)

[email protected] said:


> Here is another photo of our in-house engine dyno test cell. This shows both the engine dyno room and the control room:


Hummm...whats that on the work bench?


----------



## f5racing (Sep 9, 2012)

HollisJoy said:


> Hummm...whats that on the work bench?


More importantly, when can I have one?


----------



## 637395 (Sep 15, 2011)

[email protected] said:


> Here is another photo of our in-house engine dyno test cell. This shows both the engine dyno room and the control room:


Want.

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk 2


----------



## biggerbigben (Jan 21, 2004)

Is it likely you'll be testing this engine for forced induction?


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 23, 2011)

biggerbigben said:


> Is it likely you'll be testing this engine for forced induction?


At some point, I'm sure we will. :thumbup:


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 23, 2011)

Here is a quick time lapse of our in-house rapid prototype machine. We were printing an ABS plastic connecting rod for test fitting and measurements. The black plastic is the actual print while the white is the "support model" that the machine uses to print complex area. The support model is disolved in a liquid leaving only the black ABS model behind. 

This entire rod took just over 4 hours to print. Enjoy.


----------



## kevin splits (Aug 23, 2010)

Eta on intake manifold


----------



## jettaglx91 (Jul 27, 2004)

kevin FaKiN spLits said:


> Eta on intake manifold


ready to ship on friday lol

actually jk i think its been said over and over that eta is late first quarter 2013


----------



## kevin splits (Aug 23, 2010)

jettaglx91 said:


> ready to ship on friday lol
> 
> actually jk i think its been said over and over that eta is late first quarter 2013


I didnt know that was official :beer: The funds are just chillin, saying- Pete take me


----------



## pennsydubbin (Mar 3, 2010)

I spy a new pulley tensioner eace: Please tell me its proven up to 8k rpm revs


----------



## Neocramencer (May 17, 2010)

[email protected] said:


> 2.5L camshaft testing on the IE engine dyno continues! We have seen some very exciting results so far. Stay tuned for more info in the future. :thumbup:


Whats that for a tensioner? Details?


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 23, 2011)

Neocramencer said:


> Whats that for a tensioner? Details?


Still working on it! We will let you know as soon as we have something available.


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 23, 2011)

Here is an out take from a photo shoot for some 2.5L posters. 










Coming soon! :thumbup:


----------



## DerekH (Sep 4, 2010)

I thought we weren't allowed to post pornography on these boards...


----------



## kevin splits (Aug 23, 2010)

DerekH said:


> I thought we weren't allowed to post pornography on these boards...


----------



## kevin splits (Aug 23, 2010)

[email protected] said:


> Hard to say, we do not manufacture those. I can see what I can do to suggest one.


I know you don't make them, but ya suggest it, they work great and I would buy one.


----------



## WakingTh3Fall3n (Feb 20, 2012)

[email protected] said:


> Here is an out take from a photo shoot for some 2.5L posters.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I spy a snail  but no cams


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 23, 2011)

In this photo you can see our in-house EDM machine at work, used to rifle drill Integrated Engineering connecting rods. 










Rifle drilling forces oil to the wrist pin, this reduces friction on the pin and pin bushing, thus reducing wear. A highly recommended option for street cars that are driven frequently. Available option for all H beam rods, and standard on Tuscan I beam rods.


----------



## bobsuncle (Oct 18, 2012)

pennsydubbin said:


> I spy a new pulley tensioner eace: Please tell me its proven up to 8k rpm revs


I hope they build mounts for upgraded 8K accessories too.


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 23, 2011)

*Posters are available and shipping now!*

Get your high quality 100lb glossy stock 2.5L posters for your garage, office, man cave, bedroom, etc.. and show off your performance parts that otherwise stay hidden inside the engine.










2.5L poster available here

For the hardcore VAG fan, you can purchase our 4 poster set including 1.8T, FSI, TSI, and 2.5L engines at a discount rate.










4 poster set available here

Even better, *all posters are 50% off* for the Integrated Engineering black friday sale! Good till the end of the month.


----------



## kevin splits (Aug 23, 2010)

Make a big banner for the 2.5?


----------



## tay272 (Aug 22, 2007)

Just ordered one for my "lounge" haha. Cant wait to put it up.


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 23, 2011)

Our CNC operators have been putting out this very nice bit of machine work today. This is an exclusive part for the MKV chassis, coming soon!


----------



## bobsuncle (Oct 18, 2012)

Is that what I think it is??????


----------



## fiveovercrest (Oct 4, 2012)

bobsuncle said:


> Is that what I think it is??????


 Yup, coasters.


----------



## bobsuncle (Oct 18, 2012)

fiveovercrest said:


> Yup, coasters.


 That's funny. :laugh:


----------



## MasterJetti08 (Mar 1, 2012)

What is it exactly?


----------



## lessthanalex (Oct 12, 2009)

:heart:

Sent from my HTC One S using Tapatalk 2


----------



## dhenry (Feb 10, 2009)

im guessing its a pulley... but certainly not a crankpulley. maybe a tensioner to solve the problem for belts slipping at high rpms?


----------



## bobsuncle (Oct 18, 2012)

nickbeezy said:


> im guessing its a pulley... but certainly not a crankpulley. maybe a tensioner to solve the problem for belts slipping at high rpms?


 :beer:


----------



## MasterJetti08 (Mar 1, 2012)

Aaahhh I see. I kinda thought that's what it looked like but I didn't know why that would be needed. But what you say makes sense!


----------



## Cherb32 (Jun 18, 2006)

Is there a way to sort the IE products to show car specific results (like ECS)? On the home page, if I type in 2.5, Mkv or Mk5 in the search bar, it comes back with 0 results. So the customer is forced to sift through a bunch of products that are not applicable until actually seeing a product thats usable. Do I have to create an account to have better results


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 23, 2011)

Cherb32 said:


> Is there a way to sort the IE products to show car specific results (like ECS)? On the home page, if I type in 2.5, Mkv or Mk5 in the search bar, it comes back with 0 results. So the customer is forced to sift through a bunch of products that are not applicable until actually seeing a product thats usable. Do I have to create an account to have better results


All of our products are sorted by part then engine. 

Start by the category of parts you would like to look through, such as Billet Accessories:









The menu on the left will give you the option for the engine (if you do not see your engine, then nothing for your engine exists in that category or it is a category of parts that would be universal for any vehicle such as hose ends and fittings):









Once you click on your engine, all the parts for that application will be then be the only ones visible:









Our search function works well when looking for a specific part, but not for a vehicle as a whole. We are still working on improving the over all search function however. 

:thumbup:


----------



## Cherb32 (Jun 18, 2006)

Thats cool. No biggie. Its just when I have extra money I like to search for everything that fits my car at once. I dont mind doing it like that right now:thumbup:


----------



## biggerbigben (Jan 21, 2004)

Cherb32 said:


> Thats cool. No biggie. Its just when I have extra money I like to search for everything that fits my car at once. I dont mind doing it like that right now:thumbup:


I agree. I like to do that as well.


----------



## endicott (Nov 6, 2002)

[email protected] said:


> Our CNC operators have been putting out this very nice bit of machine work today. This is an exclusive part for the MKV chassis, coming soon!


my guess is not a pulley but front suspension related... it looks dimensionally similar the strut bearing/bushing I blow out every couple months.


----------



## kevin splits (Aug 23, 2010)

Solid motor mount bushings.


Is my intake manifold done yet


----------



## nothing-leaves-stock (Mar 1, 2005)

are those anything to do with subframe solid mounting? if so, i may need 4 cars worth.


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 23, 2011)

In the works... Integrated Engineering adjustable camber plates, coming soon!


----------



## TylerO28 (Jul 7, 2008)

Finally! This is awesome guys!

Sent from the bottomless pits of HELL!


----------



## vwluger22 (Jan 25, 2005)

Might need to get a set of those.

Sent from a phone booth.


----------



## Thagodeus (Nov 14, 2010)

Hmmm IE camber plates, this sounds interesting


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 23, 2011)

These beautiful looking parts are the first of the new Integrated Engineering adjustable camber plates. Coming soon.


----------



## TylerO28 (Jul 7, 2008)

[email protected] said:


> These beautiful looking parts are the first of the new Integrated Engineering adjustable camber plates. Coming soon.


Are these going to be able to have the option to run the OEM spring diameter, and a 2"diameter "race" spring? Just in case we want to change up our coil over spring rates... They look great!

Sent from the bottomless pits of HELL!


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 23, 2011)

*New Product*








_Integrated Engineering Shifter End Bushing Kit For MK4, MK1 TT, and Early MK5._

This kit of four cable end bushings will eliminate the excess play in your shifter. These two piece bushings are CNC machined in house from 6061 aircraft aluminum with a special bronze inner bushing. They directly replace the rubber factory cable bushings that deteriorate over time, when the factory bushings are worn out, shifts become less precise, causing you to miss shifts. Not only will you be missing shifts but, by not fully engaging gears in the transmission, you can even strip the teeth right off the gears. Fits all MK4 from late 2002, all MK1 TT from late 2002, and 2006 MK5. 

_Does not fit pre-2002.5 MK4 or TT, or 2007+ MK5._

See more here.


----------



## halbwissen (Jul 20, 2001)

I might have to pick up a set of those bushings for my Mk4 GLI. :thumbup:


----------



## kevin splits (Aug 23, 2010)

Eta on intake manifold?


----------



## Blitzkrieg'nBunny (Feb 11, 2007)

kevin FaKiN spLits said:


> Eta on intake manifold?


^^^this...while your company's billet parts are flashy and distracting its starting to loose its effect can't wait any longer!! but in all seriousness i appreciate the love IE has been showin the 2.5 community, y'all are great

:beer::beer::beer:


----------



## MK5CNY (Sep 4, 2007)

sub'd (not sure why it took me so long)


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 23, 2011)

Final design for the intake manifold has been completed, and now the process of tooling/casting/machining/manufacturing is starting. We did warn you thas parts take serious time to do correctly. 

But they are on the way. :thumbup:


----------



## lessthanalex (Oct 12, 2009)

[email protected] said:


> Final design for the intake manifold has been completed, and now the process of tooling/casting/machining/manufacturing is starting. We did warn you thas parts take serious time to do correctly.
> 
> But they are on the way. :thumbup:


Best news I've heard all day

Sent from my HTC One S using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Thagodeus (Nov 14, 2010)

When will the IE camber plates be available? :thumbup:


----------



## tay272 (Aug 22, 2007)

any news on the cams? i heard u sent a few sets to bw for them to field test.


----------



## define your self (May 23, 2009)

Since they are on The way, any ideas on numbers? Power or price?


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 23, 2011)

Thagodeus said:


> When will the IE camber plates be available? :thumbup:


Soon, final machining, anodizing, and marking is underway on them. 



tay272 said:


> any news on the cams? i heard u sent a few sets to bw for them to field test.


Thats the most recent news. :laugh:



define your self said:


> Since they are on The way, any ideas on numbers? Power or price?


We will release more info on them when they close to being available. We still have a lot to compile for you guys.


----------



## Gott ist gut (Jul 2, 2010)

[email protected] said:


> Final design for the intake manifold has been completed, and now the process of tooling/casting/machining/manufacturing is starting. We did warn you thas parts take serious time to do correctly.
> 
> But they are on the way. :thumbup:


1. Are they going to look as gorgeous as the 1.8T Transverse?
2. Have any tuners been beta testing? 
3. Has anyone stepped up to offer tunning solutions?


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 2, 2009)

Gott ist gut said:


> 1. Are they going to look as gorgeous as the 1.8T Transverse?
> 2. Have any tuners been beta testing?
> 3. Has anyone stepped up to offer tunning solutions?



1) Probably even more gorgeous  
2) We don't have any spare parts that are durable enough to send out for that- the printed plastic parts are f-r-a-g-i-l-e. 
3) We will have a matching tune as well as a cold air intake to make the entire thing a bolt on affair.


----------



## Thagodeus (Nov 14, 2010)

[email protected] said:


> Soon, final machining, anodizing, and marking is underway on them.


I'm guessing theyre for the front right? Any word on how many degree's you'll be able to get out of them? Or does that have to wait for the official unveiling? :laugh:


----------



## lessthanalex (Oct 12, 2009)

[email protected] said:


> 3) We will have a matching tune as well as a cold air intake to make the entire thing a bolt on affair.


Care to share with us who is writing the tune? Will you offer an intake that accommodates sai delete without the two hoses on the intake perhaps with an integrated maf plug in? Or is this gonna be a part I'll be getting made custom. 

Sent from my HTC One S using Tapatalk 2


----------



## TylerO28 (Jul 7, 2008)

lessthanalex said:


> Care to share with us who is writing the tune? Will you offer an intake that accommodates sai delete without the two hoses on the intake perhaps with an integrated maf plug in? Or is this gonna be a part I'll be getting made custom.
> 
> Sent from my HTC One S using Tapatalk 2


Likely the tune is from united Motorsports

Sent from the bottomless pits of HELL!


----------



## lessthanalex (Oct 12, 2009)

TylerO28 said:


> Likely the tune is from united Motorsports
> 
> Sent from the bottomless pits of HELL!


That was my guess but would be interested in confirmation. Or if there will be a few options even. 

Sent from my HTC One S using Tapatalk 2


----------



## kevin splits (Aug 23, 2010)

lessthanalex said:


> That was my guess but would be interested in confirmation. Or if there will be a few options even.
> 
> Sent from my HTC One S using Tapatalk 2


I'm sure C2 will have something as well. 

I'm just in desperate want for this intake manifold. In wrinkle black.


----------



## TylerO28 (Jul 7, 2008)

Well i know united is who has been exclusively tuning their cams... I also spoke with Pete in person a while back and united was who he chose to work with then... This is speculation, but from what he Told me at that time was united only...

Sent from the bottomless pits of HELL!


----------



## lessthanalex (Oct 12, 2009)

This makes sense. All the more reason to get united. 

Sent from my HTC One S using Tapatalk 2


----------



## dhenry (Feb 10, 2009)

Go UM and IE! Bringing in the goods for 2013


Sent from Tapatalk


----------



## ThEnergizer (Mar 19, 2009)

TylerO28 said:


> Well i know united is who has been exclusively tuning their cams... I also spoke with Pete in person a while back and united was who he chose to work with then... This is speculation, but from what he Told me at that time was united only...
> 
> Sent from the bottomless pits of HELL!


Thank GOD ! Praise the LORD ! :heart: UM !


----------



## Gott ist gut (Jul 2, 2010)

[email protected] said:


> 1) Probably even more gorgeous
> 2) We don't have any spare parts that are durable enough to send out for that- the printed plastic parts are f-r-a-g-i-l-e.
> 3) We will have a matching tune as well as a cold air intake to make the entire thing a bolt on affair.


1. I'm already turned on.
2. f-r-a-g-i-l-e.....is that french?
3. :laugh:

Thank you IE!!
Sincerely,
Impatiently Waiting


----------



## kevin splits (Aug 23, 2010)

[email protected] said:


> 1) Probably even more gorgeous
> 2) We don't have any spare parts that are durable enough to send out for that- the printed plastic parts are f-r-a-g-i-l-e.
> 3) We will have a matching tune as well as a cold air intake to make the entire thing a bolt on affair.


My cash is waiting


----------



## Cherb32 (Jun 18, 2006)

kevin FaKiN spLits said:


> My cash is waiting


x2..Ive been staring at it for about 6 months now......Im down for a group buy!


----------



## kevin splits (Aug 23, 2010)

Cherb32 said:


> x2..Ive been staring at it for about 6 months now......Im down for a group buy!


I'm down to buy outright at retail


----------



## HollisJoy (Dec 26, 2011)

my credit card has been warned


----------



## kevin splits (Aug 23, 2010)

Didn't see a yes or no answer so I'll just ask. Can one use your upgraded valve spring kit with the oem valves and rockers? I'm planning on picking up the cams and thinking I mind as well upgrade those too if possible.


----------



## DerekH (Sep 4, 2010)

kevin FaKiN spLits said:


> Didn't see a yes or no answer so I'll just ask. Can one use your upgraded valve spring kit with the oem valves and rockers? I'm planning on picking up the cams and thinking I mind as well upgrade those too if possible.


I'm pretty sure that is the idea behind them but i would like a definitive answer as well.


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 23, 2011)

kevin FaKiN spLits said:


> Didn't see a yes or no answer so I'll just ask. Can one use your upgraded valve spring kit with the oem valves and rockers? I'm planning on picking up the cams and thinking I mind as well upgrade those too if possible.


Yes you can. It always recommended to replace lifter/rockers when replacing springs, as well as valves. However if yours are healthy then you can run our springs/retainers with OE valves and original rockers. Have a machine shop check the head before re-using the rockers for wear.


----------



## lessthanalex (Oct 12, 2009)

I've got a question that I think has been brought up before but I would like some clarification on. i've had issues in the past with my stock throttle body and think I may be having some intermittent problems starting up again. Will the new intake manifold be able to use a larger throttle body such as the 80mm hemi?


----------



## 2.5_Twizz (Jul 26, 2012)

Is there going to be complete race engine like there is for the 1.8t? Cause thatd be really sweet

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I717 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## kevin splits (Aug 23, 2010)

lessthanalex said:


> I've got a question that I think has been brought up before but I would like some clarification on. i've had issues in the past with my stock throttle body and think I may be having some intermittent problems starting up again. Will the new intake manifold be able to use a larger throttle body such as the 80mm hemi?


In to see how long it takes till someone says the Hemi doesn't work :beer:


----------



## lessthanalex (Oct 12, 2009)

kevin FaKiN spLits said:


> In to see how long it takes till someone says the Hemi doesn't work :beer:


Honestly I don't really care if the hemi doesn't work, I just want something that isn't the OEM ones I keep getting that fail on me. Even if the hemo fits but offers no performance gains I'm interested as they are much cheaper than OEM to my understanding and shouldn't fail on me every time I try and go on a road trip.


----------



## thygreyt (Jun 7, 2009)

i would research something else: why are your oem failing?

on my ~94k miles jetta, i am still running the OEM unit that came with it


----------



## lessthanalex (Oct 12, 2009)

thygreyt said:


> i would research something else: why are your oem failing?
> 
> on my ~94k miles jetta, i am still running the OEM unit that came with it


Apparently a problem with early 2.5s. It's been covered before. 

Sent from my HTC One S using Tapatalk 2


----------



## timmiller05 (Mar 26, 2010)

Are you running too much voltage through? I have been selling VW parts since this motor came out and have NEVER even priced out a throttle body on a 2.5


----------



## lessthanalex (Oct 12, 2009)

timmiller05 said:


> Are you running too much voltage through? I have been selling VW parts since this motor came out and have NEVER even priced out a throttle body on a 2.5


Not that I know of. If I knew the problem I'd fix it. I can tell you the price, $360. Aka big suck. 

Sent from my HTC One S using Tapatalk 2


----------



## TylerO28 (Jul 7, 2008)

Hmmm. Didn't the old ones have coolant passing through them or something? Possible you have the old throttle body with coolant lines going through it? If so, bypass those or better yet get the newer ones that don't have anything going through them...

Sent from the bottomless pits of HELL!


----------



## lessthanalex (Oct 12, 2009)

TylerO28 said:


> Hmmm. Didn't the old ones have coolant passing through them or something? Possible you have the old throttle body with coolant lines going through it? If so, bypass those or better yet get the newer ones that don't have anything going through them...
> 
> Sent from the bottomless pits of HELL!


First one I had with the car had coolant flow through. Second did not so I bypassed. Second failed on last road trip in the summer. Thank god the shop local to me lent me one because I had a suspicion it was going to fail. 

Sent from my HTC One S using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Cherb32 (Jun 18, 2006)

opcorn: Waiting for more SRI info opcorn:


----------



## kevin splits (Aug 23, 2010)

Cherb32 said:


> opcorn: Waiting for more SRI info opcorn:


 X2 getting a IE Sri regardless which engine I end up with.


----------



## kiserhd (Feb 2, 2008)

IE I have a few of your parts here... 










Not visible. Ferrea valves/springs/retainers, IE valve guides, JE Pistons, IE rods.


----------



## Cherb32 (Jun 18, 2006)

kevin FaKiN spLits said:


> X2 getting a IE Sri regardless which engine I end up with.


 Had the money waitng for what seems like forever....but I know its gonna be well worth the wait. Ill sit tight.


----------



## kevin splits (Aug 23, 2010)

kiserhd said:


> IE I have a few of your parts here...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 You running a inline fuel pump yet?


----------



## kevin splits (Aug 23, 2010)

Cherb32 said:


> Had the money waitng for what seems like forever....but I know its gonna be well worth the wait. Ill sit tight.


 Ya same here. I got a trade offer for a b7 a4, so I'll just buy one for that if it happens. They both should come out at the same time hopefully. 

I'll ask here also to ensure an answer, Pete will the 2.0t manifold have the slots for the intake flaps or will they be deleted?


----------



## kiserhd (Feb 2, 2008)

bosch 044, fully submerged in a surge tank.


----------



## Thagodeus (Nov 14, 2010)

I still want info on the camber plates...i think i may be the only one excited for them opcorn: :vampire:


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 2, 2009)

Ask and you shall recieve... 

We worked on these a lot to ensure that they are the best camber plate out there... They drop right into mk5/6 with OE sized springs- we'll make some cups later for other spring sizes... I worked hard to get the stack height as low as possible, while using a large, heavy duty spherical bearing. To handle the stresses of a low profile design we went with high quality materials- the spherical bearing cup is hardened 4140 chromoly steel, the various spacers and such 303 stainless... The shock rides on a 303 stainless spacer / washer combination so that it does not chew up the aluminum spring perch... These things are choice from top to bottom. They will adjust as far as the unibody allows. 

These are from today- one last little detail (debur the back side) and these are done and can go out for black zinc phosphate coating- a shiney black coating which will give them protection from a lifetime of salt and abuse. 










Absolutely stunning parts.  

Tooling is coming along on the SRI, they should be cutting on the tooling soon, then we can get some sample castings in, and move along. :thumbup:


----------



## Thagodeus (Nov 14, 2010)

opcorn:opcorn: Cant wait for a set of these.


----------



## Cherb32 (Jun 18, 2006)

So......an SRI possibly ready by spring?????


----------



## lessthanalex (Oct 12, 2009)

My coils have built in camber plates and I would seriously consider ditching them for these... So nice. What is the range the plates can go from and to and in what increments? Reason I ask is my ksports have 2 setting, factory and -2.5*.


----------



## kevin splits (Aug 23, 2010)

Thagodeus said:


> opcorn:opcorn: Cant wait for a set of these.


 Dey gon' be spensive


----------



## Thagodeus (Nov 14, 2010)

kevin FaKiN spLits said:


> Dey gon' be spensive


  Thats the only thing i'm worried about. Hopefully this wont break the bank, i'm not made of money


----------



## kevin splits (Aug 23, 2010)

Thagodeus said:


> Thats the only thing i'm worried about. Hopefully this wont break the bank, i'm not made of money


 Most of them currently on the market are 350-450 a set. So these are gonna be the best, shoot for somewhere around there, if cheaper order something else to and win :beer:


----------



## Thagodeus (Nov 14, 2010)

kevin FaKiN spLits said:


> Most of them currently on the market are 350-450 a set. So these are gonna be the best, shoot for somewhere around there, if cheaper order something else to and win :beer:


 Yeah, if theyre too much then i'll have to say oh well and throw my money down on something else


----------



## kevin splits (Aug 23, 2010)

Thagodeus said:


> Yeah, if theyre too much then i'll have to say oh well and throw my money down on something else


 I meant buy something else from them as well if they happen to be cheaper  , but is just spring for these they look fantastic


----------



## Thagodeus (Nov 14, 2010)

kevin FaKiN spLits said:


> I meant buy something else from them as well if they happen to be cheaper  , but is just spring for these they look fantastic


 Haha yeah i know i probably will do that if they are on the cheaper end. Thumbs crossed for a decent start price :thumbup: if not then oh well, i'll have no cambroz on the front


----------



## Cherb32 (Jun 18, 2006)

I was also wondering if IE can pick up where J-Caps left off. Ive been wanting some billet oil/coolant caps and J-caps are out of stock. Who knows when they will be getting more stuff in. But it would be nice to have an alternative source for these.:thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## kevin splits (Aug 23, 2010)

Cherb32 said:


> I was also wondering if IE can pick up where J-Caps left off. Ive been wanting some billet oil/coolant caps and J-caps are out of stock. Who knows when they will be getting more stuff in. But it would be nice to have an alternative source for these.:thumbup::thumbup:


Last I heard J-caps is done. They were just selling off stock. Which sucks because I want the oil cap


----------



## Cherb32 (Jun 18, 2006)

kevin FaKiN spLits said:


> Last I heard J-caps is done. They were just selling off stock. Which sucks because I want the oil cap


Yeah..see if IE picks up the pieces and creates their own, I would be all over the coolant, oil and washer caps in that beautiful red to match my valve cover. Hell if they can Id do my gas cap too!

The question is, will IE consider this or is a high demand needed? Hopefully this can be something easy they can throw together. I think ~$150 to $200 shipped would be a great price for all caps together. Id definitely add it to the cart with the SRI


----------



## kevin splits (Aug 23, 2010)

Cherb32 said:


> Yeah..see if IE picks up the pieces and creates their own, I would be all over the coolant, oil and washer caps in that beautiful red to match my valve cover. Hell if they can Id do my gas cap too!
> 
> The question is, will IE consider this or is a high demand needed? Hopefully this can be something easy they can throw together. I think ~$150 to $200 shipped would be a great price for all caps together. Id definitely add it to the cart with the SRI


Ya id want raw billet to match my cover, I only need oil cap, but a billet gas cap would be awesome. You know we can use a Bentley billet gas cap!


----------



## Cherb32 (Jun 18, 2006)

kevin FaKiN spLits said:


> Ya id want raw billet to match my cover, I only need oil cap, but a billet gas cap would be awesome. You know we can use a Bentley billet gas cap!


Whaaaattt??? A Bentley one works!? Hmm. Although I like the idea of it..I bet it will be crazy expensive for just a cap. Any idea on a price for that? 

So lets say they do make a billet gas cap, are there any "kits" what would maybe....latch on and extend the spout to sit flush with the body and have a type of raw/colored aluminum flashing to cover the surrounding empty space? Id definitely get a raw finished oil cap with a black flashing.

.....maybe Im just dreaming too much


----------



## itskohler (Jan 7, 2011)

Cherb32 said:


> Whaaaattt??? A Bentley one works!? Hmm. Although I like the idea of it..I bet it will be crazy expensive for just a cap. Any idea on a price for that?
> 
> So lets say they do make a billet gas cap, are there any "kits" what would maybe....latch on and extend the spout to sit flush with the body and have a type of raw/colored aluminum flashing to cover the surrounding empty space? Id definitely get a raw finished oil cap with a black flashing.
> 
> .....maybe Im just dreaming too much


Daydreaming is a disease.

Sent from my SGH-T989 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## 637395 (Sep 15, 2011)

kevin FaKiN spLits said:


> Last I heard J-caps is done. They were just selling off stock. Which sucks because I want the oil cap


JCaps is still In business.... I just bought a cap from him last month.

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Cherb32 (Jun 18, 2006)

itskohler said:


> Daydreaming is a disease.
> 
> Sent from my SGH-T989 using Tapatalk 2


I need help man.....


----------



## cbs_24 (May 21, 2011)

SimpleStaple said:


> JCaps is still In business.... I just bought a cap from him last month.
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2



Yeah, I just bought the oil cap and coolant cap around Christmas. They have both finishes in stock. Unfortunately, they are out of the windshield wiper fluid cap.


----------



## kevin splits (Aug 23, 2010)

SimpleStaple said:


> JCaps is still In business.... I just bought a cap from him last month.
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


Hm.. ya a lot of mk4 guys said they had stopped making them. Also last I checked everything was out of stock. Ya I just need a oil cap, I have the BW coolant can, and washer fluid container is deleted.

The bentley cap is like $200 I have the part # somewhere in the shop.


----------



## 637395 (Sep 15, 2011)

kevin FaKiN spLits said:


> Hm.. ya a lot of mk4 guys said they had stopped making them. Also last I checked everything was out of stock. Ya I just need a oil cap, I have the BW coolant can, and washer fluid container is deleted.
> 
> The bentley cap is like $200 I have the part # somewhere in the shop.


MKIV kids are dumb then. As I said, all you need is to just email Jay and he will send you a payment invoice through PayPal. Got my stuff the following week.

:thumbup:

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## cbs_24 (May 21, 2011)

Forge makes a really nice set of caps as well.


----------



## Cherb32 (Jun 18, 2006)

Ill just have to get them made in red from somewhere else...


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 23, 2011)

I'll pass the ideas for caps along to the engineers, thanks for the suggestions guys! :thumbup:


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 23, 2011)

*New Product*








New from Integrated Engineering: VW 2.5L 5 Cylinder ARP Main Stud Kits. These main stud kits are an exclusive part designed to IE specifications and manufactured in USA by ARP. Keep your main caps and bearings in check under the increased horsepower and torque of your 2.5L engine!
More info here


----------



## Cherb32 (Jun 18, 2006)

[email protected] said:


> I'll pass the ideas for caps along to the engineers, thanks for the suggestions guys! :thumbup:


Sweet...Hope they can throw these together sooner rather than later:thumbup::beer:


----------



## kevin splits (Aug 23, 2010)

:beer:


----------



## Geo (Nov 14, 2000)

does anyone have a picture of the Integrated Engineering Vacuum Pump Block Off Plate installed? 
http://www.intengineering.com/integ...ockoff-plate-for-mk5-6-2-5-5-cylinder-engines


----------



## TylerO28 (Jul 7, 2008)

Geo said:


> does anyone have a picture of the Integrated Engineering Vacuum Pump Block Off Plate installed?
> http://www.intengineering.com/integ...ockoff-plate-for-mk5-6-2-5-5-cylinder-engines


Do you have a swapped 2.5? Like put it in a mk3? If your answer is no, them you dont have any real reason for it. 

Sent from the bottomless pits of HELL!


----------



## mldouthi (Jun 26, 2010)

TylerO28 said:


> Do you have a swapped 2.5? Like put it in a mk3? If your answer is no, them you dont have any real reason for it.
> 
> Sent from the bottomless pits of HELL!


He didnt ask if he needed it, he asked for a picture. Knowledge is power even if you dont use the knowledge right away.


----------



## TylerO28 (Jul 7, 2008)

mldouthi said:


> He didnt ask if he needed it, he asked for a picture. Knowledge is power even if you dont use the knowledge right away.


But i told him he didn't need it.what more knowledge does anyone need? 

Sent from the bottomless pits of HELL!


----------



## Cherb32 (Jun 18, 2006)

Ummm....anyone looking to buy this? :laugh:

http://www.intengineering.com/vipec-v44-standalone-ecu

I think thats a fair price lol


----------



## mldouthi (Jun 26, 2010)

TylerO28 said:


> But i told him he didn't need it.what more knowledge does anyone need?
> 
> Sent from the bottomless pits of HELL!


:laugh:




Cherb32 said:


> Ummm....anyone looking to buy this? :laugh:
> 
> http://www.intengineering.com/vipec-v44-standalone-ecu
> 
> I think thats a fair price lol


Already ordered... right after I ordered a flux capacitor. :laugh::laugh::laugh::laugh:


----------



## Cherb32 (Jun 18, 2006)

mldouthi said:


> Already ordered... right after I ordered a flux capacitor. :laugh::laugh::laugh::laugh:


:laugh:


----------



## Cherb32 (Jun 18, 2006)

Im trying to find the adapter fitting for the fuel rail kit (need another one) that connects to the fuel line. Cant seem to find it in the fittings section. Ive searched here:

http://www.intengineering.com/fittings-hoses-diy-parts?p=1









(Need the piece on the far right)

Is this sold seperately at all?


----------



## kevin splits (Aug 23, 2010)

Yes that's sold separately, and aeromotive sells those too through Jegs and Summit racing


----------



## Geo (Nov 14, 2000)

TylerO28 said:


> Do you have a swapped 2.5? Like put it in a mk3? If your answer is no, them you dont have any real reason for it.




nice picture of the block off plate :/


lol. I didn't NEED the sai block off plate either, but I got it and installed it

you scared of manual brakes? haha j/k ( I am  )


----------



## kevin splits (Aug 23, 2010)

Manual brakes ftw


----------



## TylerO28 (Jul 7, 2008)

Geo said:


> nice picture of the block off plate :/
> 
> 
> lol. I didn't NEED the sai block off plate either, but I got it and installed it
> ...


You could still run the vacuum from the manifold and get all three power you need to squeeze the juice!

Sent from the bottomless pits of HELL!


----------



## kevin splits (Aug 23, 2010)

TylerO28 said:


> You could still run the vacuum from the manifold and get all three power you need to squeeze the juice!
> 
> Sent from the bottomless pits of HELL!


This would work


----------



## Cherb32 (Jun 18, 2006)

Now I see the group buy for the C2 SRI....smh. Very tempting...but Im sticking with IE...
http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthre...rsports-2.5L-QuickFlow-SRI-GROUP-BUY-(20-off)

Wonder if IE is planning on having a group buy with their release?:thumbup:


----------



## kevin splits (Aug 23, 2010)

Cherb32 said:


> Now I see the group buy for the C2 SRI....smh. Very tempting...but Im sticking with IE...
> http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthre...rsports-2.5L-QuickFlow-SRI-GROUP-BUY-(20-off)
> 
> Wonder if IE is planning on having a group buy with their release?:thumbup:


I know I think they have a couple left. At 800$ shipped that's very tempting. Have a cast piece, better design for ~800, or get a billet for that. 

Waiting for the IE product tho


----------



## Cherb32 (Jun 18, 2006)

kevin FaKiN spLits said:


> I know I think they have a couple left. At 800$ shipped that's very tempting. Have a cast piece, better design for ~800, or get a billet for that.
> 
> Waiting for the IE product tho


Yeah I dont think ill regret not getting it....I think they just have good timing with tempting people to pull the trigger. They dont have it in billet red...not getting it.


----------



## kevin splits (Aug 23, 2010)

Cherb32 said:


> Yeah I dont think ill regret not getting it....I think they just have good timing with tempting people to pull the trigger. They dont have it in billet red...not getting it.


Wrinkle black for me.


----------



## Cherb32 (Jun 18, 2006)

Oh and on a side note to IE:


Please have the option of having something similar to the C2ner. I really cant ship my ECU anywhere for an SRI flash.:thumbup:


----------



## kevin splits (Aug 23, 2010)

UM has a flash loading tool they can send to do it yourself I believe.


----------



## Cherb32 (Jun 18, 2006)

Will UM be the company that will be handling IE's software?? 

I remember seeing something related to the IE software in one of the previous pages


----------



## kevin splits (Aug 23, 2010)

Cherb32 said:


> Will UM be the company that will be handling IE's software??
> 
> I remember seeing something related to the IE software in one of the previous pages


I believe so


----------



## define your self (May 23, 2009)

have they released a price point yet?


----------



## Caste Systems (Apr 18, 2010)

Vacuum Pump Blockoff Installed


----------



## Neocramencer (May 17, 2010)

Release a fix for the Belt issue on high rpms, pleeeeeeeeeeeease


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 2, 2009)

Cherb32 said:


> Will UM be the company that will be handling IE's software??
> 
> I remember seeing something related to the IE software in one of the previous pages


That's still up in the air entirely. We may even do it in house if we cannot find someone suitable.


----------



## lessthanalex (Oct 12, 2009)

[email protected] said:


> That's still up in the air entirely. We may even do it in house if we cannot find someone suitable.


That would be sweet. IE software. Would that be standalone or a flash, if you made it yourself?


----------



## kevin splits (Aug 23, 2010)

If you guys do it please support e85, I'm on it now, and have no aspiration to go back to 93oct.


----------



## kevin splits (Aug 23, 2010)

Caste Systems said:


> Vacuum Pump Blockoff Installed


Point of this? I'm new here :beer:


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 2, 2009)

lessthanalex said:


> That would be sweet. IE software. Would that be standalone or a flash, if you made it yourself?


Any software solution would be software only. If somebody wants a standalone for a big power project or whatever- we can provide that and already have base maps for 2.5L etc. That's really in another league though and comes with tons of datalogging capacity and such- more to run an entire race car, rather then just do the basics in a street car.


----------



## lessthanalex (Oct 12, 2009)

[email protected] said:


> Any software solution would be software only. If somebody wants a standalone for a big power project or whatever- we can provide that and already have base maps for 2.5L etc. That's really in another league though and comes with tons of datalogging capacity and such- more to run an entire race car, rather then just do the basics in a street car.


That's what I figured. Any ideas on how you might distribute the tunes if you went this route? Would ECU need to be shipped to you or could a port flash be done? Reason I ask is being in Northern Alberta having access to a local tuner limits me to availablity of flashes. We do have an IE dealer here though but their shop sells Unitronic software so getting it through them may not be a option.


----------



## Cherb32 (Jun 18, 2006)

Had to slap my hand today from pulling the trigger on some new CCW's 

Is there a definite timeline for the SRI? or its more of a "we will get it done when we get it done"?
Thats great if you do it in house. I can replace that APR bagde with en IE emblem!


----------



## Cherb32 (Jun 18, 2006)

kevin FaKiN spLits said:


> Point of this? I'm new here :beer:


Same here...is that piece mainly for cleaning up the engine bay (less clutter)?


----------



## TylerO28 (Jul 7, 2008)

Cherb32 said:


> Same here...is that piece mainly for cleaning up the engine bay (less clutter)?


Mainly it's utilized for cars that have the 2.5 swap. It's for cars that pull vacuum from the manifold for the brake booster, especially useful in a car that has very little room in the bay for things like that

Sent from the bottomless pits of HELL!


----------



## Cherb32 (Jun 18, 2006)

Ahh I see:beer:


----------



## itskohler (Jan 7, 2011)

Cams...?


----------



## ThEnergizer (Mar 19, 2009)

Intake manifold...?


----------



## Caste Systems (Apr 18, 2010)

TylerO28 said:


> Mainly it's utilized for cars that have the 2.5 swap. It's for cars that pull vacuum from the manifold for the brake booster, especially useful in a car that has very little room in the bay for things like that
> 
> Sent from the bottomless pits of HELL!


Exactly,


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 23, 2011)

Neat photo to share of an Integrated Engineering torque plate being used to bore & hone a IE race block to 83mm for overbore pistons. 










Using a torque plate during the machining process guarantees an exact tolerance cylinder overbore by securing the block into the proper shape during the boring process mimicking a torqued cylinder head. This delivers true round cylinders and achieving precise piston to cylinder wall clearances.


----------



## tay272 (Aug 22, 2007)

Caste Systems said:


> Exactly,


Holy hell, how come weve never seen this car or engine yet!? More info please! opcorn:


----------



## timmiller05 (Mar 26, 2010)

tay272 said:


> Holy hell, how come weve never seen this car or engine yet!? More info please! opcorn:


X2 looks nuts!


----------



## TylerO28 (Jul 7, 2008)

tay272 said:


> Holy hell, how come weve never seen this car or engine yet!? More info please! opcorn:


Yup! I'm thinking some one has been hiding

Sent from the bottomless pits of HELL!


----------



## Caste Systems (Apr 18, 2010)

More pictures of the car can be seen here, 

http://www.facebook.com/media/set/?set=a.10151076739974398.441679.127297379397&type=3

Its still under construction.

Thanks.


----------



## Geo (Nov 14, 2000)

Caste Systems said:


> Vacuum Pump Blockoff Installed




Thank you very much!


To all,

I was wanting to see this installed because I ran into an issue installing the 02q 6spd in my 07 rabbit. The shifter was hitting the vacuum pump housing(there is a separate thread for this issue). I was curious if the vacuum pump block off plate would be an option as opposed to just getting a short shifter. Looks like the short shifter was the easier option so I wouldn't have to worry about plumbing from the intake to the brake booster. Anywho, I did find oil in the vacuum pump line going to the brake booster. So that may be another reason to get this plate instead of buying a new vacuum pump.


----------



## timmiller05 (Mar 26, 2010)

Caste Systems said:


> More pictures of the car can be seen here,
> 
> http://www.facebook.com/media/set/?set=a.10151076739974398.441679.127297379397&type=3
> 
> ...


That's awesome!


----------



## Thagodeus (Nov 14, 2010)

Caste Systems said:


> More pictures of the car can be seen here,
> 
> http://www.facebook.com/media/set/?set=a.10151076739974398.441679.127297379397&type=3
> 
> ...


I drooled everywhere in class. Everywhere. This is so, so, so ill. :thumbup:
:beer::beer:


----------



## SocoJoe (Jul 4, 2009)

Caste Systems said:


> More pictures of the car can be seen here,
> 
> http://www.facebook.com/media/set/?set=a.10151076739974398.441679.127297379397&type=3
> 
> ...


:thumbup:


----------



## Caste Systems (Apr 18, 2010)

Thanks you for all the replies! Not trying to threadjack Integrated, I posted in their thread cause they've been very helpful with supplying parts. All engine internals coming from IE this week so we can hopefully get this thing running soon.

James @ CSP


----------



## Shtbox (Nov 27, 2010)

*FV-QR*

im the 37,000th viewer


----------



## Cherb32 (Jun 18, 2006)

I guess it was here all along:thumbup:

http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthread.php?4134747-MK3-2.5-swap


----------



## Caste Systems (Apr 18, 2010)

No, different car and country haha.


----------



## Cherb32 (Jun 18, 2006)

:wave:Buuuummmpp for some updates! 

Hows that SRI coming along?


----------



## kevin splits (Aug 23, 2010)

Cherb32 said:


> :wave:Buuuummmpp for some updates!
> 
> Hows that SRI coming along?


x2


----------



## HollisJoy (Dec 26, 2011)

Peter Blais at IE said,
"We are a couple of months out- the tooling is almost finished and we are hoping to have a sample casting within a month. 
If the casting is OK, we will green light production and then be in business not too long after."


----------



## Cherb32 (Jun 18, 2006)

HollisJoy said:


> Peter Blais at IE said,
> "We are a couple of months out- the tooling is almost finished and we are hoping to have a sample casting within a month.
> If the casting is OK, we will green light production and then be in business not too long after."


Sweet!! Thanks for keeping the chubby afloat!


----------



## lessthanalex (Oct 12, 2009)

I expect we won't see it til September at the earliest. This is what we must put up with in order to have top quality products that are fully and properly developed. Gives me a little more money to spend on summer stuff. Woo woo. Good news to me!


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 23, 2011)

Just going to leave this here:


----------



## lessthanalex (Oct 12, 2009)

[email protected] said:


> Just going to leave this here:


Guuuhhhh.  alright, I'm finished. 

Sent from my HTC One S using Tapatalk 2


----------



## 637395 (Sep 15, 2011)

[email protected] said:


> Just going to leave this here:


Ugh... still no Jetta VI support.



Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## H3LVTCA (Oct 27, 2004)

SimpleStaple said:


> Ugh... still no Jetta VI support.


----------



## 637395 (Sep 15, 2011)

H3LVTCA said:


>


:thumbdown:


Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Cherb32 (Jun 18, 2006)

Let them finish with the MKV first...youre next in line. This is what you have to go through when you buy a new car. It took over 2 years to get some decent support for the MKV and way longer for 2.5L support. Sit back and be patient....your time is coming


----------



## lessthanalex (Oct 12, 2009)

Cherb32 said:


> Let them finish with the MKV first...youre next in line. This is what you have to go through when you buy a new car. It took over 2 years to get some decent support for the MKV and way longer for 2.5L support. Sit back and be patient....your time is coming


This exactly. Let us early 2.5s have our fun. Then it'll be your turn. The mkvi jetta market will be too big for ie to ignore. They will find a solution for your guys, I'm confident in that. 

Sent from my HTC One S using Tapatalk 2


----------



## DerekH (Sep 4, 2010)

[email protected] said:


> Just going to leave this here


You sir are a **** tease.


----------



## 637395 (Sep 15, 2011)

Oh I know I know... just a sad impatient panda.

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## SocoJoe (Jul 4, 2009)

[email protected] said:


> Just going to leave this here:


Can't wait. :thumbup:


----------



## Cherb32 (Jun 18, 2006)

[email protected] said:


> Just going to leave this here:


In anodized red please


----------



## TylerO28 (Jul 7, 2008)

Cherb32 said:


> In anodized red please


I don't really think you can anodize cast aluminum


----------



## GTACanuck (Feb 20, 2009)

TylerO28 said:


> I don't really think you can anodize cast aluminum


Well, you have a couple options with this. You can etch out the **** that comes to the surface of the cast aluminium or you can just powdercoat it whole. 

You are 50% right Tyler, it's just twice as hard to do it.


----------



## Cherb32 (Jun 18, 2006)

As long as it matches the fuel rail and valve cover then Im good. Arent those aluminum as well???


----------



## GTACanuck (Feb 20, 2009)

Cherb32 said:


> As long as it matches the fuel rail and valve cover then Im good. Arent those aluminum as well???


There are extra properties that come to the surface of cast aluminium. The other pieces are CNC'd from clean blocks, not cast.


----------



## Cherb32 (Jun 18, 2006)

GTACanuck said:


> There are extra properties that come to the surface of cast aluminium. The other pieces are CNC'd from clean blocks, not cast.


Ahhh I see. Thanks for the clarification:thumbup:


----------



## GTACanuck (Feb 20, 2009)

Cherb32 said:


> Ahhh I see. Thanks for the clarification:thumbup:


It's like a silicone, from what I have read. Wrinkle red is my choice! :thumbup:


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 2, 2009)

Ya, anodized cast aluminum is not a good look. We most likely stock black powder or plain. Black powder with a red rail is a really sharp looking combo. It also doesn't let the casting pick up those greasy finger prints like a raw casting does.


----------



## 637395 (Sep 15, 2011)

[email protected] said:


> Ya, anodized cast aluminum is not a good look. We most likely stock black powder or plain. Black powder with a red rail is a really sharp looking combo. It also doesn't let the casting pick up those greasy finger prints like a raw casting does.


:thumbup:

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## GTACanuck (Feb 20, 2009)

Pete, would you be able to ballpark an ETA on the release? We wont hold you to a date, just a guestimate will do


----------



## driftme (Apr 12, 2008)

OMG its closer!!!!


----------



## Cherb32 (Jun 18, 2006)

[email protected] said:


> Ya, anodized cast aluminum is not a good look. We most likely stock black powder or plain. Black powder with a red rail is a really sharp looking combo. It also doesn't let the casting pick up those greasy finger prints like a raw casting does.


Hmmm...guess Ill be going all black...then again Id go for the raw one if the billet caps will be done in parallel:thumbup:


----------



## kevin splits (Aug 23, 2010)

Wrinkle black for me. Done with the whole polished look. Motor is being painted next month. 

Can I get the fuel rail in wrinkle black?


----------



## nunumkv (Jul 5, 2010)

Where the CAMS!!!! lol


----------



## Kolwala (Aug 9, 2011)

x2 on those cams


----------



## Cherb32 (Jun 18, 2006)

I thought the price of cams outweighed the gains so much that it wouldnt be feasible. At least this is what I heard from other companies that have tried it.  C2 would have been on it from the beginning I suppose.

Maybe Im wrong.


----------



## nunumkv (Jul 5, 2010)

Cherb32 said:


> I thought the price of cams outweighed the gains so much that it wouldnt be feasible. At least this is what I heard from other companies that have tried it.  C2 would have been on it from the beginning I suppose.
> 
> Maybe Im wrong.


Then there doing it all wrong :laugh:


----------



## Cherb32 (Jun 18, 2006)

nunumkv said:


> Then there doing it all wrong :laugh:


:laugh: You have a point there :laugh:


----------



## Cherb32 (Jun 18, 2006)

OK IE....If I could have my whole engine bay full of IE stuff, I would. Heres a list of possible projects that I hope you would consider that could come later down the line:

1) Cams
2) Billet Caps (Oil, Coolant, Washer, and maybe even gas cap)
3) Lug nuts (With an IE logo stamped on the head)
4) Wheel Spacers
5) Motor mounts
6) Transmission mount
7) IE Coil Packs (With logo on the top / maybe even lockable ones)
8) IE oil filter housing
9) IE Tow hook (for those interested in that kinda thing)
10) IE Badge for the key fob
11) IE key fob covers (like those aluminum ones)
12) Short Shift kit
13) IE adjustable end links
14) IE sway bars
15) IE strut tower bar
16) IE 2.5L Turbo kit 


thats all I can think of right now that I wouldnt mind buying:thumbup::beer:


----------



## kevin splits (Aug 23, 2010)

I want a fix to those crappy rubber o-rings for the valve cover bolts. If anyone knows of a alternative material to use let me know. I have them properly torqued and the tear, break, become uneven. I had custom ones made out of gold RS spike bolts but they didnt work so I sent em back.


----------



## timmiller05 (Mar 26, 2010)

kevin FaKiN spLits said:


> I want a fix to those crappy rubber o-rings for the valve cover bolts. If anyone knows of a alternative material to use let me know. I have them properly torqued and the tear, break, become uneven. I had custom ones made out of gold RS spike bolts but they didnt work so I sent em back.


The rubber o rings are sold with the bolts from VW/audi part# 06B-103-831-J. I get calls on them alot(there the same on the 2.0t) I keep them in stock... pm me if you need some


----------



## kevin splits (Aug 23, 2010)

timmiller05 said:


> The rubber o rings are sold with the bolts from VW/audi part# 06B-103-831-J. I get calls on them alot(there the same on the 2.0t) I keep them in stock... pm me if you need some


There has to be something else to use, like delrin washers? Why the gold spike bolts wouldn't work was because they tore the o rings


----------



## kevin splits (Aug 23, 2010)

Can't just get the o rings can you? What's the price per bolt?


----------



## timmiller05 (Mar 26, 2010)

kevin FaKiN spLits said:


> There has to be something else to use, like delrin washers? Why the gold spike bolts wouldn't work was because they tore the o rings


The way the sleeve was designed it wouldn't make since to make a replacment grommet or o ring because then you would have to stretch it to fit over onto the sleeve... not sure that makes sense... so here's some pictures ha


----------



## kevin splits (Aug 23, 2010)

Ok I get it now. The RS bolts were milled down to just replace the bolt the metal sleeve with the o ring was reused. But yes like 5 of mine are tearing due to the popping of the valve cover gasket when the catchcan lines froze.


----------



## GTACanuck (Feb 20, 2009)

This just popped up in IE's FB page! Getting there!


----------



## kevin splits (Aug 23, 2010)

Yes almost there. opcorn:


----------



## lessthanalex (Oct 12, 2009)

Love this. 

Sent from my HTC One S using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Cherb32 (Jun 18, 2006)

GTACanuck said:


> This just popped up in IE's FB page! Getting there!


oooooOOOOoooooOo-OOOhhh.....yep....... I need new boxers:thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::heart::heart:


----------



## TylerO28 (Jul 7, 2008)

kevin FaKiN spLits said:


> Ok I get it now. The RS bolts were milled down to just replace the bolt the metal sleeve with the o ring was reused. But yes like 5 of mine are tearing due to the popping of the valve cover gasket when the catchcan lines froze.


Can't say i believe this. Only because the sleeve cannot be removed from the bolt...


----------



## DerekH (Sep 4, 2010)

kevin FaKiN spLits said:


> I want a fix to those crappy rubber o-rings for the valve cover bolts. If anyone knows of a alternative material to use let me know. I have them properly torqued and the tear, break, become uneven. I had custom ones made out of gold RS spike bolts but they didnt work so I sent em back.


Lubing them up before you tighten them should keep them from tearing.


----------



## kevin splits (Aug 23, 2010)

TylerO28 said:


> Can't say i believe this. Only because the sleeve cannot be removed from the bolt...


They can be pressed out. A banner advertiser on here made them and was gonna sell them here but they didn't work which sucks cuz I was very excited to show them.


----------



## kevin splits (Aug 23, 2010)

DerekH said:


> Lubing them up before you tighten them should keep them from tearing.


Cool can I get the part # so I can order a few. I know I need at least 5. The spikes were something I always wanted since I put the billet valve cover on... Since they're only a few nm, the original design was to press out the bolt, open up the sleeve a little, then cut the bolt in >< cut and weld the spike to it filling in the wedges, press back in, but they did it differently and they didn't work, this was last winter. 

Edit: Wish we had a legit alternative tho, even just polished valve cover bolts would be awesome.


----------



## TrillyPop (Jan 27, 2010)

It's amazing to me how much smaller the IE SRI is compared to the HEP and C2 ones. I'd love to see a direct dyno comparison of the three on n/a and turbo applications.


----------



## lessthanalex (Oct 12, 2009)

TrillyPop said:


> It's amazing to me how much smaller the IE SRI is compared to the HEP and C2 ones. I'd love to see a direct dyno comparison of the three on n/a and turbo applications.


The part there isn't the Sri. That's the plug that will be going inside the Sri to create the open space. 

Sent from my HTC One S using Tapatalk 2


----------



## mldouthi (Jun 26, 2010)

lessthanalex said:


> The part there isn't the Sri. That's the plug that will be going inside the Sri to create the open space.
> 
> Sent from my HTC One S using Tapatalk 2


And it looks much smaller than the HEP and a little smaller than the C2 :wave:


----------



## GTACanuck (Feb 20, 2009)

mldouthi said:


> And it looks much smaller than the HEP and a little smaller than the C2 :wave:


I would keep in mind that this is the "plug" for the cast. It will be a bit bigger than what is seen here I assume


----------



## mldouthi (Jun 26, 2010)

GTACanuck said:


> I would keep in mind that this is the "plug" for the cast. It will be a bit bigger than what is seen here I assume



That is not the plug.

The plug would show the bell mouths on the runners, not have fuel rail bosses and would not have a plug cradle coming out of the TB mount. This image is the outside of the top half of the mold.


----------



## GTACanuck (Feb 20, 2009)

mldouthi said:


> That is not the plug.
> 
> The plug would show the bell mouths on the runners, not have fuel rail bosses and would not have a plug cradle coming out of the TB mount. This image is the outside of the top half of the mold.


My mistake, I read their post wrong lol. Thanks for the clarification, if anyone knows it would be you! :thumbup:


----------



## lessthanalex (Oct 12, 2009)

The size is not surprising to me if this is the size. Compare it to their 1.8T manifold, looks very similar in terms of design. Should be a solid perfomer. Getting so stoked now.


----------



## kevin splits (Aug 23, 2010)

lessthanalex said:


> The size is not surprising to me if this is the size. Compare it to their 1.8T manifold, looks very similar in terms of design. Should be a solid perfomer. Getting so stoked now.


Indeed, looking like it may be available just in time for a bday present


----------



## TrillyPop (Jan 27, 2010)

lessthanalex said:


> The size is not surprising to me if this is the size. Compare it to their 1.8T manifold, looks very similar in terms of design. Should be a solid perfomer. Getting so stoked now.



The size isn't necessarily surprising to me either, although I would expect it to be at least a bit larger than the 1.8 mani due to 38% more displacement. Of course there are other factors such as shape and runner length which affect air flow, and I'm not going to pretend to fully understand how everything goes together...I'm a doctor, not an airflow physicist haha. It's just curious that the three are so different. I know IE does flow testing on their manifolds. Did HEP and C2 just randomly pick a shape and size and start making manifolds? Why are they so different? I never saw any research/development information. I'd like to understand the designs more, especially if/when I ever decide to invest in one.


----------



## lessthanalex (Oct 12, 2009)

TrillyPop said:


> The size isn't necessarily surprising to me either, although I would expect it to be at least a bit larger than the 1.8 mani due to 38% more displacement. Of course there are other factors such as shape and runner length which affect air flow, and I'm not going to pretend to fully understand how everything goes together...I'm a doctor, not an airflow physicist haha. It's just curious that the three are so different. I know IE does flow testing on their manifolds. Did HEP and C2 just randomly pick a shape and size and start making manifolds? Why are they so different? I never saw any research/development information. I'd like to understand the designs more, especially if/when I ever decide to invest in one.


My guess is that HEP and C2 did some research likely based on other manifolds from other cars, made a few prototypes, and picked the best candidate from those. IE, as we have seen, 3D printed a modular design and engine dyno'd each one to find the optimal results in addition to using CAD flow diagrams to optimize their design. What would be interesting to see would be the difference between the 3 manis on turbo vs NA cars.


----------



## biggerbigben (Jan 21, 2004)

GTACanuck said:


> This just popped up in IE's FB page! Getting there!



Oooohhhhh.. Think that will fit in my lotus behind the bulkhead!!


----------



## mldouthi (Jun 26, 2010)

TrillyPop said:


> The size isn't necessarily surprising to me either, although I would expect it to be at least a bit larger than the 1.8 mani due to 38% more displacement. Of course there are other factors such as shape and runner length which affect air flow, and I'm not going to pretend to fully understand how everything goes together...I'm a doctor, not an airflow physicist haha. It's just curious that the three are so different. I know IE does flow testing on their manifolds. Did HEP and C2 just randomly pick a shape and size and start making manifolds? Why are they so different? I never saw any research/development information. I'd like to understand the designs more, especially if/when I ever decide to invest in one.


I would venture to guess that the IE manifold with have the largest area under the curve for the manifolds on the market as they were able to optimize not only the size but shape of the plenum due to casting. 

A rule of thumb for manifolds is big plenum = more top end, small plenum = more low end. This is a very general statement though. Same goes for long runners= low end, short runners = top end. But everything has to work together to give the best performance gains. 

I will say one thing, with the stock angle of the throttle body, it is very difficult to get similar air velocities in all the cylinders with a short runner intake. specifically cylinder 5.


----------



## jettaglx91 (Jul 27, 2004)

TrillyPop said:


> TDid HEP and C2 just randomly pick a shape and size and start making manifolds? Why are they so different? I never saw any research/development information. I'd like to understand the designs more, especially if/when I ever decide to invest in one.


Jeff def designed the UM(hep) manifold like that for a reason. In fact, Howie(hep) tried talking jeff out of it as he didnt think it would would work. There are proprietary reasons it is the way it is that match UM's tuning philosophy and has proven to work in both NA and Turbo applications to have significant gains, I'm not going to take the liberty to share that info as its not my place. I havent followed in while but I dont believe there have been any proven improvements from the C2 unit specific to a turbo application.


----------



## SocoJoe (Jul 4, 2009)

jettaglx91 said:


> Jeff def designed the UM(hep) manifold like that for a reason. In fact, Howie(hep) tried talking jeff out of it as he didnt think it would would work. There are proprietary reasons it is the way it is that match UM's tuning philosophy and has proven to work in both NA and Turbo applications to have significant gains, I'm not going to take the liberty to share that info as its not my place. I havent followed in while but I dont believe there have been any proven improvements from the C2 unit specific to a turbo application.


I know C2 posted a dyno sheet of their SRI + header and was pushing over 200hp (204 maybe?), so I know theirs works for N/A. I don't remember seeing a dyno with turbo + sri. Not that it matters to me because I have been holding out all along for Integrated's :thumbup:


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 23, 2011)

More info on the mani coming soon guys, although sounds like you will be surprised about the size. :laugh: 










March is FREE poster month at Integrated Engineering! Every order will receive a free IE parts poster! www.intengineering.com 

Now is your chance to get your free 2.5L poster with that special part you have been eyeing! :thumbup:


----------



## define your self (May 23, 2009)

i just ordered a few days ago does this mean i also have posters on the way?


----------



## prenne5050 (Jun 22, 2008)

can we preorder the sri and get the poster haha


----------



## lessthanalex (Oct 12, 2009)

prenne5050 said:


> can we preorder the sri and get the poster haha


 Ahaha this. Will there be any sort of intro group buy that you can foresee?

Sent from my HTC One S using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Cherb32 (Jun 18, 2006)

lessthanalex said:


> Ahaha this. Will there be any sort of intro group buy that you can foresee?
> 
> Sent from my HTC One S using Tapatalk 2


 x100....Im in! 

Ive already bought all that I can buy (bolt on)...No poster for me


----------



## spartanrabbit09 (Feb 10, 2010)

+1 for preorder


----------



## Cherb32 (Jun 18, 2006)

Bump:thumbup: 


I was also wondering if IE will get into header setups for the 2.5L? I didnt see any on the website


----------



## kevin splits (Aug 23, 2010)

Cherb32 said:


> Bump:thumbup:
> 
> 
> I was also wondering if IE will get into header setups for the 2.5L? I didnt see any on the website


 I thought they tested the 2 available and said headers do nothing substantial. Determined only real long tube header would maybe show decent gains.


----------



## Cherb32 (Jun 18, 2006)

Yeah im hearing that a lot as the gains dont justify the pricing either. I guess this engine cant see much of anything when going NA. Is either boost or nothing?


----------



## kevin splits (Aug 23, 2010)

Cherb32 said:


> Yeah im hearing that a lot as the gains dont justify the pricing either. I guess this engine cant see much of anything when going NA. Is either boost or nothing?


 Ya it is a capable N/A engine. Just cheaper up front to boost it. Fully built high comp. motor on e85 or race gas could make upwards of 300hp. Add a bottle even more.


----------



## lessthanalex (Oct 12, 2009)

kevin FaKiN spLits said:


> I thought they tested the 2 available and said headers do nothing substantial. Determined only real long tube header would maybe show decent gains.


 I'd be interested in seeing an Sri dyno pulling up to 7200rpm with and without headers to see if there is a difference. I would expect with all the extra air the Sri flows that it may make a difference. 

Sent from my HTC One S using Tapatalk 2


----------



## dhenry (Feb 10, 2009)

lessthanalex said:


> I'd be interested in seeing an Sri dyno pulling up to 7200rpm with and without headers to see if there is a difference. I would expect with all the extra air the Sri flows that it may make a difference.
> 
> Sent from my HTC One S using Tapatalk 2


 between Fred, kyle, and I we have three dyno sheets comparing the UM SRI and same basic setup. only Fred had the EJ headers put down +10whp on the dyno.


----------



## kevin splits (Aug 23, 2010)

lessthanalex said:


> I'd be interested in seeing an Sri dyno pulling up to 7200rpm with and without headers to see if there is a difference. I would expect with all the extra air the Sri flows that it may make a difference.
> 
> Sent from my HTC One S using Tapatalk 2


 I thought this was done as well by NLS


----------



## kevin splits (Aug 23, 2010)

nickbeezy said:


> between Fred, kyle, and I we have three dyno sheets comparing the UM SRI and same basic setup. only Fred had the EJ headers put down +10whp on the dyno.


 I saw 3whp gain when I had mine, so a extra 7 with a SRI sounds about right. Still they don't make it anymore, and I don't think anyone is buying the $1800 Evo header.


----------



## Cherb32 (Jun 18, 2006)

kevin FaKiN spLits said:


> ... and I don't think anyone is buying the $1800 Evo header.


 I think here is where IE can step in and make something cheaper/comparable. $1800 is simply ridiculous. For the gains Id expect to see the price reasonably around $6-700


----------



## MasterJetti08 (Mar 1, 2012)

I'm not sure where your getting $1800....the Evo headers are ridiculously expensive but they are $1024, not $1800.


----------



## kevin splits (Aug 23, 2010)

MasterJetti08 said:


> I'm not sure where your getting $1800....the Evo headers are ridiculously expensive but they are $1024, not $1800.


 That was their price when they first came out. I know this because I used to b*tch about it, then EJ released theirs a whole lot cheaper. Now you can just buy the OBX, fix the welds, make a midpipe for less than $400


----------



## MasterJetti08 (Mar 1, 2012)

I know. I have obx. I'm just pointing out the fact that Evo are not $1800. Maybe they were once but they haven't been for about a year now at least.


----------



## Cherb32 (Jun 18, 2006)

Ba-ba-ba-BUMP!!!:thumbup:


----------



## Thagodeus (Nov 14, 2010)

MasterJetti08 said:


> I know. I have obx. I'm just pointing out the fact that Evo are not $1800. Maybe they were once but they haven't been for about a year now at least.


Are you running the obx's now?


----------



## MasterJetti08 (Mar 1, 2012)

Yea


----------



## Thagodeus (Nov 14, 2010)

How were they fitment wise? Any nice gains/sound?


----------



## MasterJetti08 (Mar 1, 2012)

Thagodeus said:


> How were they fitment wise? Any nice gains/sound?


I had some problems. I got the headers and test pipe and then got an AWE Tuning catback at the same time. I had to replace the studs for the headers with longer ones, the test pipe I had to cut out the flex pipe and use the stock one because the other one made a horrible screeching noise. Also had to cut the hanger and relocate it because it was in the wrong place. The O2 bung on the headers didn't work because of space, so I had to use the other 2 down on the test pipe, which required cutting some of the wrapping around the wiring harness to make the O2 sensor reach. And to finish up, I had to weld a small leangth of pipe to reach to the catback because it didn't reach. So fitment was redonkulous.

That being said, I would say I felt a decent gain but I also didn't do just headers. I did the whole exhaust all at once. The sound is amazing in my opinion. Very loud, but I love that. I get a lot of compliments on it. As much of a pain in the ass as it was, I'd say it was worth it. Lol.


----------



## SocoJoe (Jul 4, 2009)

I'm running the OBX *HEADER* and it's mated up to a Eurojet test pipe. I need to go dyno to see what it actually is doing. The OBX *HEADER* has held up well so far. I hope to pay off car and then start getting into serious stuff for my car. Turbo eventually and no more *HEADER* for me. 
















*HEADER*


----------



## Thagodeus (Nov 14, 2010)

MasterJetti08 said:


> x


Seems like it was painstakingly annoying to get fit up, but the loudness of it seems to be good.



SocoJoe said:


> x


Hahaha we get it, people have been saying headers when we have one header on the car. Okay.:thumbup:


----------



## SocoJoe (Jul 4, 2009)

Thagodeus said:


> Seems like it was painstakingly annoying to get fit up, but the loudness of it seems to be good.
> 
> 
> 
> Hahaha we get it, people have been saying headers when we have one header on the car. Okay.:thumbup:


:thumbup: I felt like being THAT guy


----------



## lessthanalex (Oct 12, 2009)

Tax refund showed up. Just gonna tuck that aside for my eventual order. SRI, fuel rail, boost tap/cap, 5cyl key chain to top it off. :laugh:


----------



## mldouthi (Jun 26, 2010)

SocoJoe said:


> :thumbup: I felt like being THAT guy


Is it still just a header if it comes apart in 2 pieces?


----------



## Cherb32 (Jun 18, 2006)

BUMP!

Hows that SRI coming along? Any new pictures?

Moving forward with anything from that list? (Caps, mounts etc...)


----------



## lessthanalex (Oct 12, 2009)

Cherb32 said:


> BUMP!
> 
> Hows that SRI coming along? Any new pictures?
> 
> Moving forward with anything from that list? (Caps, mounts etc...)


 It's been a while and I'm sure we will hear something when they are ready but I like pictures too. :laugh:


----------



## kevin splits (Aug 23, 2010)

It's race season so I'm sure they're pre-occupied :beer:


----------



## lessthanalex (Oct 12, 2009)

kevin FaKiN spLits said:


> It's race season so I'm sure they're pre-occupied :beer:


YOU"RE RACE SEASON. I just want it though.


----------



## kevin splits (Aug 23, 2010)

I want too.


----------



## DarkSideGTI (Aug 11, 2001)

kevin FaKiN spLits said:


> It's race season so I'm sure they're pre-occupied :beer:


Pete and Tyler are both on vacation. :thumbup:


----------



## cbs_24 (May 21, 2011)

Any updates?


----------



## 2.5_Twizz (Jul 26, 2012)

Check IE's facebook. Its almost pornographic

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I717 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 2, 2009)

Oh ya, stuff is coming. Multiple things getting close.


----------



## cbs_24 (May 21, 2011)

[email protected] said:


> Oh ya, stuff is coming. Multiple things getting close.



opcorn:opcorn:opcorn:opcorn:


----------



## lessthanalex (Oct 12, 2009)

[email protected] said:


> Oh ya, stuff is coming. Multiple things getting close.


It's been so hard not spending the money I have put aside. Gonna be a sizable order when this is released for me. SRI, fuel rail, boost cap, possibly more, likely more. :beer::beer:


----------



## kevin splits (Aug 23, 2010)

lessthanalex said:


> It's been so hard not spending the money I have put aside. Gonna be a sizable order when this is released for me. SRI, fuel rail, boost cap, possibly more, likely more. :beer::beer:


Same. Just intake manifold for me, maybe polished fuel rail.


----------



## cbs_24 (May 21, 2011)

I haven't been saving like I should, but I have a list as long as my arm of IE stuff I want.


----------



## itskohler (Jan 7, 2011)

What about those cams?!


----------



## lessthanalex (Oct 12, 2009)

itskohler said:


> What about those cams?!


One step at a time. I need 7200rpms in my life.


----------



## iowarabbit (Mar 29, 2007)

[email protected] said:


> Oh ya, stuff is coming. Multiple things getting close.


 if something were to sneak its way in with my rods, that would probably be fine. :laugh:


----------



## crispy21 (Mar 26, 2012)

itskohler said:


> What about those cams?!


:thumbup:


----------



## Rabbid Rally Rabbit (May 5, 2013)

[email protected] said:


> Oh ya, stuff is coming. Multiple things getting close.


Pete, you tease more than a catholic schoolgirl.


----------



## iowarabbit (Mar 29, 2007)

itskohler said:


> What about those cams?!


 yes please, i'd lobe to have them.




what i did there... you see it. :facepalm:


----------



## DarkSideGTI (Aug 11, 2001)

So, who's going to Wuste?


----------



## cbs_24 (May 21, 2011)

oh boy


----------



## lessthanalex (Oct 12, 2009)

DarkSideGTI said:


> So, who's going to Wuste?


I wish. Had friends go last year. Don't know anyone this year. Bank account is ready. Got my list made.


----------



## Rabbid Rally Rabbit (May 5, 2013)

DarkSideGTI said:


> So, who's going to Wuste?


I'm going to be working


----------



## Rabbid Rally Rabbit (May 5, 2013)

I hope like Hell it's cheaper to buy a fully built IE 2.5L high comp long block w/ cams and all than it is to build it out myself. That would make my entire project so much simpler!


----------



## jettaglx91 (Jul 27, 2004)

Rabbid Rally Rabbit said:


> I hope like Hell it's cheaper to buy a fully built IE 2.5L high comp long block w/ cams and all than it is to build it out myself. That would make my entire project so much simpler!


How "in the hell" would it be cheaper to have it professionally built by the experts then to build it yourself?


----------



## Rabbid Rally Rabbit (May 5, 2013)

jettaglx91 said:


> How "in the hell" would it be cheaper to have it professionally built by the experts then to build it yourself?


Sometimes the builders will take a lower margin on complete engines to sell entire engines. I bought a built 3.6S for the wife's J-body for over a grand less than I could build it.

IE may not do things this way, but it'll make my life better if they do.


----------



## HollisJoy (Dec 26, 2011)

Interesting pic from a FB post
http://statigr.am/p/466935992664964679_301327286


----------



## Rabbid Rally Rabbit (May 5, 2013)

HollisJoy said:


> Interesting pic from a FB post
> http://statigr.am/p/466935992664964679_301327286


Yummy


----------



## iowarabbit (Mar 29, 2007)

wonder if the riveted nameplate will stay, or if the final product will get the logo as a relief casting like on the 1.8T mani. not that it really matters either way... gimme!


----------



## Reflex 2.5 (Dec 15, 2012)

iowarabbit said:


> wonder if the riveted nameplate will stay, or if the final product will get the logo as a relief casting like on the 1.8T mani.


My guess would be that this is one of the early castings they were going to do to check for fit/final performance gains, hence the riveted plate.


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 23, 2011)

The wait is almost over guys, last teaser of the 2.5L intake manifold before the real thing!










The new Integrated Engineering 2.5L 5 cylinder cast intake manifolds will officially be unveiled this weekend at Wuste in Las Vegas! 

If you are gong to be attending the show stop by the IE booth for a close up in person look! If not, keep your eyes on our facebook page for a full photo this weekend.

:thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## Rabbid Rally Rabbit (May 5, 2013)

[email protected] said:


> The wait is almost over guys, last teaser of the 2.5L intake manifold before the real thing!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Will I be able to easily tap that for direct-port meth injection?


----------



## cbs_24 (May 21, 2011)

I'm dying over here. :banghead:


----------



## Skaffles (May 27, 2011)

I :heart: you IE.


----------



## crispy21 (Mar 26, 2012)

IE tell me that mani will fit on a mkvi jetta..


----------



## kevin splits (Aug 23, 2010)

crispy21 said:


> IE tell me that mani will fit on a mkvi jetta..


Doubt it.


----------



## Rabbid Rally Rabbit (May 5, 2013)

crispy21 said:


> IE tell me that mani will fit on a mkvi jetta..





kevin FaKiN spLits said:


> Doubt it.


Sadly, there may never be a way outside of converting MKVI Jettas to electromagnetic power steering.


----------



## crispy21 (Mar 26, 2012)

kevin FaKiN spLits said:


> Doubt it.


well there goes that dream.


----------



## Rabbid Rally Rabbit (May 5, 2013)

crispy21 said:


> well there goes that dream.


Is there anything stopping you from converting to the MKV power steering?


----------



## kevin splits (Aug 23, 2010)

Rabbid Rally Rabbit said:


> Is there anything stopping you from converting to the MKV power steering?


Delete power steering. Grow some forearm muscles :beer:


----------



## Rabbid Rally Rabbit (May 5, 2013)

kevin FaKiN spLits said:


> Delete power steering. Grow some forearm muscles :beer:


I did that to my Focus. Not bad on cars that weigh less than a ton, but wouldn't a Jetta be a bitch?


----------



## crispy21 (Mar 26, 2012)

Rabbid Rally Rabbit said:


> Is there anything stopping you from converting to the MKV power steering?


yea mechanical knowledge lol


----------



## itskohler (Jan 7, 2011)

Rabbid Rally Rabbit said:


> Is there anything stopping you from converting to the MKV power steering?


 Stuff.


----------



## MK5CNY (Sep 4, 2007)

Things


----------



## itskohler (Jan 7, 2011)

Life.


----------



## itskohler (Jan 7, 2011)

MK5CNY, I'm jelly of your daughters ride.


----------



## MK5CNY (Sep 4, 2007)

Thanks, she says. Might show all three at the Salt City Show this year. Working on my son to trade/sell his POS Lancer for a Vdub..


----------



## TylerO28 (Jul 7, 2008)

Can't wait to get this on the turbo rabbit! Gonna change the car completely


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


----------



## Kolwala (Aug 9, 2011)

I know this has just released and I may have missed something, but is there an expected price point on the manifolds? Can't wait to order one of them myself opcorn:


----------



## HollisJoy (Dec 26, 2011)

IE just posted on FB
Damn this looks good!


----------



## MK5CNY (Sep 4, 2007)

Pg17 getting sexy


----------



## thygreyt (Jun 7, 2009)

Has anyone noticed a black spacer before the throttle body??

Sent from my HTC One using Tapatalk 2


----------



## lessthanalex (Oct 12, 2009)

thygreyt said:


> Has anyone noticed a black spacer before the throttle body??
> 
> Sent from my HTC One using Tapatalk 2


Yeah. I'm guessing it's to drop down to stock tb size from what I expect is for 80mm hemi tb.

Sent from my HTC One S using Tapatalk 4 Beta


----------



## iowarabbit (Mar 29, 2007)

thygreyt said:


> Has anyone noticed a black spacer before the throttle body??


 good eye, sniper. i was too busy drooling and revamping my budget.



lessthanalex said:


> Yeah. I'm guessing it's to drop down to stock tb size from what I expect is for 80mm hemi tb.


 very likely, considering the http://www.intengineering.com/integrated-engineering-1-8t-transverse-intake-manifold1.8T manifold is engineered the same way. from the 1.8T mani page...

*INTAKE MANIFOLD ACCESSORIES* *Billet Throttle Body Adapters*​ 
*PART #**ADAPTS FROM**ADAPTS TO**COMMENTS* IEBAUU4 80mm  60mm Adapts from Integrated Engineering manifold (80mm) to stock (60mm) throttle body. Includes water/meth port and brass plug, all gaskets, and mounting hardware.
 IEBAUU5 
 80mm 70mmAdapts from Integrated Engineering manifold (80mm) to Audi (70mm) throttle body. Includes water/meth port and brass plug, all gaskets, and mounting hardware.


----------



## lessthanalex (Oct 12, 2009)

Personally I want the 80mm tb if we can run it. ~$100 for a tb vs $360 for oem sounds worth it to me. 

Sent from my HTC One S using Tapatalk 4 Beta


----------



## iowarabbit (Mar 29, 2007)

lessthanalex said:


> Personally I want the 80mm tb if we can run it. ~$100 for a tb vs $360 for oem sounds worth it to me.


 ditto. it'll make response a bit more touchy, but a whole lot of fun at WOT. i'm sure a certain mr. atwood will be able to dial it in, but i'll probably still order for oem sizing- if for no other reason than to have the adapter handy.


----------



## miguelr (Apr 13, 2013)

does the apr carbonio fit with it?


----------



## TylerO28 (Jul 7, 2008)

thygreyt said:


> Has anyone noticed a black spacer before the throttle body??
> 
> Sent from my HTC One using Tapatalk 2


Or its phenolic to keep intake temps lower? Since the OEM manifold is plastic, I'm guessing its for the hemi t/b though


----------



## kevin splits (Aug 23, 2010)

Hope its available in black. 

Would like professional confirmation as to whether the Hemi will work or not.


----------



## cbs_24 (May 21, 2011)

kevin FaKiN spLits said:


> Hope its available in black.
> 
> Would like professional confirmation as to whether the Hemi will work or not.


I read on facebook its going to be offered in raw aluminum or black powder coat.


----------



## kevin splits (Aug 23, 2010)

cbs_24 said:


> I read on facebook its going to be offered in raw aluminum or black powder coat.


----------



## iowarabbit (Mar 29, 2007)

kevin FaKiN spLits said:


> Would like professional confirmation as to whether the Hemi will work or not.


 haha definitely. that escalated quickly... assumptions seem pretty valid though.
so much excite!!!


----------



## Rabbid Rally Rabbit (May 5, 2013)

lessthanalex said:


> Yeah. I'm guessing it's to drop down to stock tb size from what I expect is for 80mm hemi tb.
> 
> Sent from my HTC One S using Tapatalk 4 Beta


Are we able to fit larger TBs on our ECUs? If so, I'll be doing this mod...


----------



## lessthanalex (Oct 12, 2009)

I believe we CAN use it, but would see no benefit unless tuned for it. 

Sent from my HTC One S using Tapatalk 4 Beta


----------



## Rabbid Rally Rabbit (May 5, 2013)

lessthanalex said:


> I believe we CAN use it, but would see no benefit unless tuned for it.
> 
> Sent from my HTC One S using Tapatalk 4 Beta


Still, a tune for a Hemi TB +meth would get me a little more WHP. Every one counts when you're building an NA car.


----------



## itskohler (Jan 7, 2011)

Kolwala said:


> I know this has just released and I may have missed something, but is there an expected price point on the manifolds? Can't wait to order one of them myself opcorn:


 Remember seeing somewhere on here or on Facebook. ~$900


----------



## Rabbid Rally Rabbit (May 5, 2013)

So is it just the SRI that dropped? Or did IE release other toys (*cough* cams *cough*) too?


----------



## cbs_24 (May 21, 2011)

Rabbid Rally Rabbit said:


> So is it just the SRI that dropped? Or did IE release other toys (*cough* cams *cough*) too?


I wouldn't hold your breath on cams.


----------



## Rabbid Rally Rabbit (May 5, 2013)

cbs_24 said:


> I wouldn't hold your breath on cams.


I think they'll happen, my only questions are when and if they'll be a seperate product or only in the built race engines.


----------



## Geo (Nov 14, 2000)

How was Wuste?


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 23, 2011)

Let me answer some questions for you guys:



Kolwala said:


> I know this has just released and I may have missed something, but is there an expected price point on the manifolds? Can't wait to order one of them myself opcorn:


We will have a pre-order up soon. Full official specs along with pricing will be released then.



thygreyt said:


> Has anyone noticed a black spacer before the throttle body??


That black throttle spacer would be used for water/meth. The intake pictured is a pre-production test version, the spacer will not be a mandatory purchase. We will have a optional intake solution available for purchase with the manifold. It is also designed so that you can easily use any/all of your factory SAI and breathers if you wish. 



iowarabbit said:


> good eye, sniper. i was too busy drooling and revamping my budget.
> 
> very likely, considering the http://www.intengineering.com/integrated-engineering-1-8t-transverse-intake-manifold1.8T manifold is engineered the same way. from the 1.8T mani page...


The intake manifold will not require any throttle body adapters. In fact, our 1.8T manifolds no longer require one either, the plenum is now machined for the size you need. 




miguelr said:


> does the apr carbonio fit with it?


We have not tested any other manufacture intakes for fitment. The manifold does move the location of the factory throttle body so I highly doubt any other intake kits will install correctly. However, we will have a direct drop-in intake kit available for purchase for this manifold. It is a very nice piece and will make the install as painless as possible. 




kevin FaKiN spLits said:


> Hope its available in black.


It will have an option to be purchased in black.



kevin FaKiN spLits said:


> Would like professional confirmation as to whether the Hemi will work or not.


Due to the design of the factory throttle body, it is not possible to have a flange on the plenum that will work for the factory throttle body and an aftermarket such as the Hemi. A large enough flange to fit the Hemi would not allow a factory throttle body to be installed either. These manifolds are flanged for factory throttle bodies. However, for some high power setups that could actually benefit from a arger 80mm TB some fabrication work could be used to convert one to fit. 



Rabbid Rally Rabbit said:


> So is it just the SRI that dropped? Or did IE release other toys (*cough* cams *cough*) too?


No cams, no ETA on that product for you guys yet. 



Also, I will get some photos of the manifolds up for you guys today so you can see more of them. :thumbup:


----------



## dhenry (Feb 10, 2009)

Any updates on the camber plates or pulley tensioner?


----------



## DarkSideGTI (Aug 11, 2001)

DSC_7932 by DarksideGTI, on Flickr

This manifold makes the car sound sick BTW. :thumbup:


----------



## kevin splits (Aug 23, 2010)

This is shaping out to be exactly what I want.


----------



## lessthanalex (Oct 12, 2009)

nickbeezy said:


> Any updates on the camber plates or pulley tensioner?


This. Big fan of that intake, does it come with heat shield/could it be purchased without. Not sure I'm a fan of how it looks on the bay. (im less concerned about heat and more about looks, sad to say).

Sent from my HTC One S using Tapatalk 4 Beta


----------



## kevin splits (Aug 23, 2010)

lessthanalex said:


> This. Big fan of that intake, does it come with heat shield/could it be purchased without. Not sure I'm a fan of how it looks on the bay. (im less concerned about heat and more about looks, sad to say).
> 
> Sent from my HTC One S using Tapatalk 4 Beta


Just gonna modify my Cai to work.


----------



## killerbunny (Jul 10, 2008)

kevin FaKiN spLits said:


> Just gonna modify my Cai to work.


 That is what I plan on doing.


----------



## spdfrek (Feb 28, 2002)

DarkSideGTI said:


> This manifold makes the car sound sick BTW. :thumbup:


I demand video with good audio.


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 23, 2011)

nickbeezy said:


> Any updates on the camber plates or pulley tensioner?


Both of these items are very close to being up for sale. Very close.



lessthanalex said:


> Big fan of that intake, does it come with heat shield/could it be purchased without. Not sure I'm a fan of how it looks on the bay. (im less concerned about heat and more about looks, sad to say).


The complete package will include the heat shield. Keep in mind it will differ somewhat from what is pictured as that is a pre-production model.


----------



## Rabbid Rally Rabbit (May 5, 2013)

[email protected] said:


> ...for some high power setups that could actually benefit from a arger 80mm TB some fabrication work could be used to convert one to fit.


Can you please explain what is necessary to adapt a Hemi TB for use with your manifold? And will this work on the stock ECU or will this be a major PITA like ITBs have proven to be?


And another one, will the standalone systems you sell work with the stock gauges? I'd prefer standalone, but I'd like to keep my gauges.


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 23, 2011)

New photos for you guys:



























































































:thumbup:


----------



## imitenotbecrazy (Jul 27, 2012)

Any word on mkvi jetta fitment? *pretending I don't know the answer*


----------



## Rabbid Rally Rabbit (May 5, 2013)

And yet another question in (addition to the other two I just posted above the pics) can I get y'all to tap one for direct-port water/meth? You'd make my day.


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 23, 2011)

Rabbid Rally Rabbit said:


> Can you please explain what is necessary to adapt a Hemi TB for use with your manifold? And will this work on the stock ECU or will this be a major PITA like ITBs have proven to be?


You would essentially need to cut the throttle body flange off the intake manifold and weld on a new flange for a 80mm TB. Running the Hemi 80mm TB would require a custom software tune, yes.


----------



## Rabbid Rally Rabbit (May 5, 2013)

[email protected] said:


> You would essentially need to cut the throttle body flange off the intake manifold and weld on a new flange for a 80mm TB. Running the Hemi 80mm TB would require a custom software tune, yes.


Custom software or different ECU altogether? I know my way around WinOLS, but as of yet I haven't found an SEM that will work with my cluster.

If you sell such an SEM, please PM me the info


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 23, 2011)

imitenotbecrazy said:


> Any word on mkvi jetta fitment? *pretending I don't know the answer*


As of right now, the MK6 Jetta will not work with the manifold due to the power steering pump placement. We are looking into options for that car, but I have no news as of yet.



Rabbid Rally Rabbit said:


> And yet another question in (addition to the other two I just posted above the pics) can I get y'all to tap one for direct-port water/meth? You'd make my day.


The casting could easily be tapped for water/meth nozzles in a location(s) of your choice or you could use one of our throttle body spacers with a W/M port. We will not have the option to add them to the manifold from our shop at this time.


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 23, 2011)

Rabbid Rally Rabbit said:


> Custom software or different ECU altogether? I know my way around WinOLS, but as of yet I haven't found an SEM that will work with my cluster.
> 
> If you sell such an SEM, please PM me the info


Software for the stock ECU would be possible if you could find a tuner to custom write the software for you. Standalone such as a Vi-Pec ECU could easily accomplish the task.


----------



## imitenotbecrazy (Jul 27, 2012)

[email protected] said:


> As of right now, the MK6 Jetta will not work with the manifold due to the power steering pump placement. We are looking into options for that car, but I have no news as of yet.


Ugh I'm just gonna rip that **** off. Free forearm workout


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 23, 2011)

imitenotbecrazy said:


> Ugh I'm just gonna rip that **** off. Free forearm workout


Thats one option. :laugh:


----------



## lessthanalex (Oct 12, 2009)

Damn son. That manifold is so nice. Can't wait to place a nice sizeable order. 

Sent from my HTC One S using Tapatalk 2


----------



## kevin splits (Aug 23, 2010)

Rabbid Rally Rabbit said:


> Custom software or different ECU altogether? I know my way around WinOLS, but as of yet I haven't found an SEM that will work with my cluster.
> 
> If you sell such an SEM, please PM me the info


You can have a custom file done for it. I'm sure UM can do it.


----------



## timmiller05 (Mar 26, 2010)

Shwinggggg


----------



## HollisJoy (Dec 26, 2011)

Excuse me...I need a moment.


----------



## Rabbid Rally Rabbit (May 5, 2013)

[email protected] said:


> Software for the stock ECU would be possible if you could find a tuner to custom write the software for you. Standalone such as a Vi-Pec ECU could easily accomplish the task.


Does the ViPec play nice with the MKVI/V cluster and CANBUS? Everything plays nice and I can get a speedo, tach et cetera?


----------



## vento 95 GL (May 25, 1999)




----------



## TrillyPop (Jan 27, 2010)

Looks awesome IE! Any potential disadvantages to running multiple vacuum lines so close to each other (interference from one signal to the other)? I wouldn't imagine so...have you tested?


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 2, 2009)

TrillyPop said:


> Looks awesome IE! Any potential disadvantages to running multiple vacuum lines so close to each other (interference from one signal to the other)? I wouldn't imagine so...have you tested?



This is not a problem. It's like that on plenty of OE cars even. For you all motor guys- hardly any of those are needed. We just put them their for convenience on turbo cars. 




Rabbid Rally Rabbit said:


> Does the ViPec play nice with the MKVI/V cluster and CANBUS? Everything plays nice and I can get a speedo, tach et cetera?



They have a VW can mode that works on MK4. It has not been tested or confirmed at all on mk5/6. That said, I do not believe VW has changed their can protocall. There is really no need though. IF there is a lot of demand for an 80mm version we could easily make adapter plates and they will run fine on the OE ECU with a matching 80mm tune. HOWEVER- other then price there is NO reason to do that at all under 600 bhp- even after that the gains are not large. This thing comes with a pretty good sized throttle body already. :thumbup:


----------



## kevin splits (Aug 23, 2010)

I'm interested in the tb, because the VW units suck and I'm on my 3rd, the Hemis are cheaper so if they fail not as big a deal as the oem tb.


----------



## thygreyt (Jun 7, 2009)

a few more questions:

why did you strap on a SPA manifold??
any plans that include playing with it?


----------



## lessthanalex (Oct 12, 2009)

kevin FaKiN spLits said:


> I'm interested in the tb, because the VW units suck and I'm on my 3rd, the Hemis are cheaper so if they fail not as big a deal as the oem tb.


This. I've had two fail on me so far so was hoping for a solution as well. 

Sent from my HTC One S using Tapatalk 4 Beta


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 2, 2009)

thygreyt said:


> a few more questions:
> 
> why did you strap on a SPA manifold??
> any plans that include playing with it?




We've had some in stock forever and we just needed something for display. I might use one when we turbo our dyno mule.


----------



## lessthanalex (Oct 12, 2009)

Will there be any type of package deal offered if multiple pieces are ordered? Say, manifold, tensioner pulley, fuel rail, intake, etc?

Sent from my HTC One S using Tapatalk 4 Beta


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 2, 2009)

lessthanalex said:


> Will there be any type of package deal offered if multiple pieces are ordered? Say, manifold, tensioner pulley, fuel rail, intake, etc?
> 
> Sent from my HTC One S using Tapatalk 4 Beta


Yes, these will be sold separately as well as in packages. We are just working on getting you guys some final dyno numbers now and then we will be good to go.


----------



## lessthanalex (Oct 12, 2009)

[email protected] said:


> Yes, these will be sold separately as well as in packages. We are just working on getting you guys some final dyno numbers now and then we will be good to go.


Excellent news. I look forward to it. Can we expect for the manifolds to be ready for shipping by the end of this month?

Sent from my HTC One S using Tapatalk 4 Beta


----------



## loudgli (Aug 3, 2005)

in for pricing.....


----------



## TylerO28 (Jul 7, 2008)

In for shipping lol


----------



## biggerbigben (Jan 21, 2004)

Awesome 

I just hope it fits in my 2.5T Lotus Exige !!!!


----------



## MiffedRatx1 (Aug 10, 2009)

SENT FROM THE BLACKEST OF THE BLACK PLACES EVER


----------



## H3LVTCA (Oct 27, 2004)

[email protected] said:


>


----------



## Rabbid Rally Rabbit (May 5, 2013)

H3LVTCA said:


> pic


Durr-wha?


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 23, 2011)

*New Product* 









_VW 2.5L 5 Cylinder Cast Intake Manifolds_ 

*+48BHP Increase! * *On N/A engines with complete IE 2.5L Manifold Power Kit* 

We are very excited to release the pre-order for the new Integrated Engineering intake manifolds for the 2.5L 5 cylinder engines! With a industry leading feature set and the highest performance flowing design on the market, the new IE intake manifold will deliver the best horsepower and torque gains for both N/A and turbo applications. _100% engineered, tested, and cast in U.S.A._ 

Manifolds available in either raw casting or black powder coat finish. Optional *2.5L Manifold Power Kit* includes the manifold in finish of your choice, Integrated Engineering/United Motorsport ECU software carefully tuned for the IE 2.5L manifold, and a complete cold air intake kit for easy install that retains all factory SAI/EVAP/PCV connections. 

*Read more here* 

Also take a look at the comparison test 1st gear 2500RPM to 80MPH video: 



Both of these videos were filmed in the same car within a 24 hour period on the same tarmac at 4266 feet altitude. Ambient temperature raised from 82F (stock run) to 94F (IE intake manifold run) with everything else remaining equal. 

Left: 
2008 VW Rabbit 2.5L 5 speed stock rev limit. 
No modifications 
91 octane. 

Right: 
2008 VW Rabbit 2.5L 5 speed *IE 2.5L Manifold Power Kit* 
IE 2.5L intake manifold 
Integrated Engineering/United Motorsports manifold software 7800RPM rev limit. 
IE 2.5L intake manifold air intake kit 
91 octane 
No other modifications


----------



## kevin splits (Aug 23, 2010)

Who is the tune through?


----------



## GTACanuck (Feb 20, 2009)

UM, read bro... Read


----------



## youngblood7868 (Nov 12, 2012)

*Ie sri!!!!!*

Gonna be sweet with my turbo kit!!!Hell yes just in time!


----------



## Thagodeus (Nov 14, 2010)

Sh*t, you guys really squeezed a lot of horsepower out of that manifold. Damn. Makes me want one so bad


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 2, 2009)

I honestly thought the most impressive was the low end / mid range performance and the total lack of sacrifice to the OE parts. Talk about getting your cake and eating it too.  

Also, the kit makes for a seamless installation, with provisions for all of the breather hoses, SAI hoses, etc- that are often neglected on this sort of deal. It should prevent a LOT of trips to the hardware store and make install a breeze in comparison. :thumbup:


----------



## 2.5_Twizz (Jul 26, 2012)

Just ordered mine!!


----------



## itskohler (Jan 7, 2011)

Makes me lol at everyone who bought the um or c2 version


----------



## cbs_24 (May 21, 2011)

itskohler said:


> Makes me lol at everyone who bought the um or c2 version


 They're probably perfectly satisfied with them.


----------



## HollisJoy (Dec 26, 2011)

Has the intake & tune been on tested on an automatic 2.5?
*Volunteers his slushbox as a test mule*


----------



## 5.0birdie (Jul 30, 2004)

How long is the stock valvetrain going to last with repeated and regular thrashings to 7800 RPM? 
Is the tune available in 89 octane friendly flavor? 
What sort of package deal will you whip up for those of us who want to buy the SRI, CAI, and tune at the same time? 
I don't live near you; What do I need to install the tune if I order through you? Do I visit a local UM vendor? 
Since the 48+ hp gain was on an '08 car...can I expect a nearly 70 hp gain on my '07? 
It seems to fall on its face after 7,000...can I has cams? 
Where do babies come from? 
*edit* 
Maybe it doesn't fall flat after 7k...


----------



## kevin splits (Aug 23, 2010)

5.0birdie said:


> How long is the stock valvetrain going to last with repeated and regular thrashings to 7800 RPM?
> Is the tune available in 89 octane friendly flavor?
> What sort of package deal will you whip up for those of us who want to buy the SRI, CAI, and tune at the same time?
> I don't live near you; What do I need to install the tune if I order through you? Do I visit a local UM vendor?
> ...


 How far from Cleveland are you? We have a UM tuner here.


----------



## 5.0birdie (Jul 30, 2004)

I think about 4-5 hours. 3 after my SRI and tune, LOL.


----------



## killerbunny (Jul 10, 2008)

would the powder coat have any effect on heat or just appearance. Does it act as a thermal coating?


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 2, 2009)

2.5_Twizz said:


> Just ordered mine!!


 Thanks! 



HollisJoy said:


> Has the intake & tune been on tested on an automatic 2.5?
> *Volunteers his slushbox as a test mule*


 Still no joy on revving the automatics out further- so there is not much gains. If you look at the chart, most of the party happens right after your automatic will- automatically shift.  



5.0birdie said:


> How long is the stock valvetrain going to last with repeated and regular thrashings to 7800 RPM?
> Is the tune available in 89 octane friendly flavor?
> What sort of package deal will you whip up for those of us who want to buy the SRI, CAI, and tune at the same time?
> I don't live near you; What do I need to install the tune if I order through you? Do I visit a local UM vendor?
> ...


 
This tune is specific to the manifold and requires either your ecu sent to us in or a core exchange. The 07's will end up about the same at the wheels- the "150" hp rating was mostly BS. We have tested the valvetrain plenty but the production rev limiter will be at 7400 due to the belt issues. We have a FIX for the belt issues coming shortly and that will be included in a stage 2 kit with a different tune and a 7800 rpm soft cut rev limiter. You need the belt fix to safely rev that high without throwing belts. 

There are currently no plans for a specific 89 octane tune, but this motor is so low compression that you could almost certainly get away with that and just lose some power. 

The whole setup is available together as a kit here: 

http://www.intengineering.com/intake-manifolds?engine=179 

The kit comes with the manifold, all necessary hardware, a cold air intake that sorts out all the fitment details, and matching software. 




killerbunny said:


> would the powder coat have any effect on heat or just appearance. Does it act as a thermal coating?


 The powdercoat won't do anything thermally. It just looks amazing- I highly recommend it as raw aluminum will HOLD greasy fingerprints etc, and generally gets pretty grimy looking. Powdercoated stays sharp looking for a LONG time and gives it a classy, factory look which is easy to maintain.


----------



## lessthanalex (Oct 12, 2009)

If I order the entire power kit can I get the stage 2 right off the hop?

Sent from my HTC One S using Tapatalk 4 Beta


----------



## patrwng (Jun 12, 2013)

Is the dyno on the website whp or crank. Oh awesome product!


----------



## lessthanalex (Oct 12, 2009)

patrwng said:


> Is the dyno on the website whp or crank. Oh awesome product!


 Bhp is crank. 

Sent from my HTC One S using Tapatalk 4 Beta


----------



## patrwng (Jun 12, 2013)

Thanks so much for quick answer.


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 2, 2009)

lessthanalex said:


> If I order the entire power kit can I get the stage 2 right off the hop?
> 
> Sent from my HTC One S using Tapatalk 4 Beta


 
That one's gonna be a few weeks. Still testing the belt fix, and we don't want to price it until we are confident we're locked in on the production solution. 

It'll be done before the manifolds / kits ship though, so we can work something out.


----------



## TrillyPop (Jan 27, 2010)

Nice job IE :beer:


----------



## Rabbid Rally Rabbit (May 5, 2013)

What is the normal drivetrain loss for these vehicles? 

15%? 218*0.85=185.3 

or 10%? 218*0.9=196.2


----------



## biggerbigben (Jan 21, 2004)

Just ordered mine


----------



## imitenotbecrazy (Jul 27, 2012)

Disappointing that no one has come up with a relocation kit yet for us with the hydraulic steering pump  I want this

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I337 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## itskohler (Jan 7, 2011)

cbs_24 said:


> They're probably perfectly satisfied with them.


 Oh I'm sure they are. But it stings when you pay more for less output. 

And I'm mostly just jealous that I can't install one.


----------



## Geo (Nov 14, 2000)

[email protected] said:


> We have tested the valvetrain plenty but the production rev limiter will be at 7400 due to the belt issues. We have a FIX for the belt issues coming shortly and that will be included in a stage 2 kit with a different tune and a 7800 rpm soft cut rev limiter. You need the belt fix to safely rev that high without throwing belts.


 can't wait to see your solution to the belt issue. Mine only revs to 7200 and slings/shreds belts like crazy.


----------



## kevin splits (Aug 23, 2010)

Any way I could possibly just get the silicone piece to the intake if I need it? I don't think I will, but good to lnow either way


----------



## Rabbid Rally Rabbit (May 5, 2013)

itskohler said:


> Oh I'm sure they are. But it stings when you pay more for less output.
> 
> And I'm mostly just jealous that I can't install one.


 It's actually quite a bit cheaper. 

C2+Software+intake=$1600 and don't forget you'll need a catch can for $425 
UM+Software=$1800 and don't forget you'll need to fab an intake and hard line the PCV 

IE+Intake+Software=$1500...and you need nothing. 

Also remember the Dyno'ed cars for 200 to the ground were all on 93 w/ headers, pullies, 2.5" exhausts and high flow cats. For all we know the IE will hit 200HP to the ground with all that. 

I do know that with factory exhaust, some people hit 198WHP, but that was one car I know of, and I think it had a pulley and it was on a 93 octane tune. 

What I want is IE to get UM to cook up a meth tune for that manifold. They're making meth fittings, and with meth, we'd be getting significantly more power. I live in an area I can't even find 91 --90 is as good as it get here  so meth tunes would be much appreciated!


----------



## H3LVTCA (Oct 27, 2004)

What risks do I run if I do not install the UM tune for this manifold? 
I'm quite pleased with the tune I have now!


----------



## prenne5050 (Jun 22, 2008)

will this work with evoms short ram intake? 

and any options for just the manifold and the tune?


----------



## thygreyt (Jun 7, 2009)

Rabbid Rally Rabbit said:


> What I want is IE to get UM to cook up a meth tune for that manifold. They're making meth fittings, and with meth, we'd be getting significantly more power. I live in an area I can't even find 91 --90 is as good as it get here  so meth tunes would be much appreciated!


 They've already said that UM will be doing a dedicated tune for this manifold. 



H3LVTCA said:


> What risks do I run if I do not install the UM tune for this manifold?
> I'm quite pleased with the tune I have now!


 you wont get all the power out of it. Maybe even some midrange torque loss.


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 2, 2009)

prenne5050 said:


> will this work with evoms short ram intake?
> 
> and any options for just the manifold and the tune?


 No idea if it will work with any other brand (xyz) intake. Almost certainly it will require cutting / other silicone etc. 

Call us on the manifold / tune combo. 801 484 2021 




H3LVTCA said:


> What risks do I run if I do not install the UM tune for this manifold?
> I'm quite pleased with the tune I have now!


 If you look at the dyno chart, and then cover the 6200+ region with your hand, you'll see that any SRI is really not worth squat without a matching tune. Not to mention, maintaining some of that low end torque is done in the tune, so you will likely have a slower car. 



Rabbid Rally Rabbit said:


> What I want is IE to get UM to cook up a meth tune for that manifold. They're making meth fittings, and with meth, we'd be getting significantly more power. I live in an area I can't even find 91 --90 is as good as it get here  so meth tunes would be much appreciated!


 So far- no need- this thing has GOBS of timing in it already on 91 octane. It stops making power BEFORE it really knocks. When we do the next level of tune, it might be good, and we'll investigate that when we get there- in about a month. That's going to involve opening the motor though, the compression ratio is just TOO low on this thing. 



kevin FaKiN spLits said:


> Any way I could possibly just get the silicone piece to the intake if I need it? I don't think I will, but good to lnow either way


 Sorry, at the moment we have no plans to sell that separately.


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 23, 2011)

Thanks to everyone for the tremendous support and all the orders! I'll answer these questions the best I can. 



TrillyPop said:


> Nice job IE :beer:


 Thanks! 



Rabbid Rally Rabbit said:


> What is the normal drivetrain loss for these vehicles?
> 
> 15%? 218*0.85=185.3
> 
> or 10%? 218*0.9=196.2


 Hard to say. This also depends greatly on altitude, since we are at 4500+ feet up here you guys at lower altitudes and sea level will see a higher gain. 



imitenotbecrazy said:


> Disappointing that no one has come up with a relocation kit yet for us with the hydraulic steering pump  I want this


 We are looking into options for this. One option could be completely swapping in a MK5 steering system, but the cost if all parts sourced new would be rather high. We are exploring other options as well. 



Geo said:


> can't wait to see your solution to the belt issue. Mine only revs to 7200 and slings/shreds belts like crazy.


 It will solve that problem 100% ...Pete and the engineering team have developed something rather brilliant on that front. We played with a pulley that incorporated raised edges to keep the belt on, this solution ended up shredding the belt to pieces and did not solve the problem. Once we finish road testing our new solution (should be very soon) you can say goodbye to thrown belts. 




kevin FaKiN spLits said:


> Any way I could possibly just get the silicone piece to the intake if I need it? I don't think I will, but good to lnow either way


 We are manufacturing those as complete kits, and I wont have anyway of selling of individual parts of them. The final piece however differs from the prototype in the photos and is VERY nice looking. 




H3LVTCA said:


> What risks do I run if I do not install the UM tune for this manifold?
> I'm quite pleased with the tune I have now!


 There is no risk running it without a tune, but you will not see the gains on a stock ECU. 




prenne5050 said:


> will this work with evoms short ram intake?


 We did not test any other manufacturers intake systems, but if the intake is for a factory manifold chances are it will not fit without modification since our manifold moves the location of the throttle body. 



prenne5050 said:


> and any options for just the manifold and the tune


 Yes, you can buy all the items separately on our website: 

Intake Manifold 

ECU Software 



H3LVTCA said:


> I'm quite pleased with the tune I have now!


 If you already have a stage 1 tune from another tuner, then you can install our intake manifold and will not have any problems, but you will not see a large gain in power if you do not have a manifold flash. Other tuners intake manifold flashes _should_ still make more power, but they are not optimized to the unique characteristics of our intake manifold so I can not guarantee you will see the gain on that flash VS. the IE/UM one designed for it specifically. 

As far as flashing goes, as of now the software is unique to us. This means you will need to send us your ECU after you order the product and we will return the newly flashed ECU along with the rest of your order. For you guys that can not have any down time with your car waiting on an ECU to be mailed, we are ironing out the details of a core system where we will ship a ECU with your order and you send yours back to us as a core return. We are working on getting that up and running, but it will probably not be until after the pre-sale is over. :thumbup:


----------



## killerbunny (Jul 10, 2008)

Since the tuning was done with UM, is there any discount for people upgrading from a current UM tune?


----------



## lessthanalex (Oct 12, 2009)

I called and got most of my questions answered, thanks for all the help! Forgot to ask a few though, figure I'll throw them here for everyone to see. 

1) I want to go straight to the 7800rpm tune when it is released (manifold and pulley) but I would rather not have to take my car down by dealing with shipping the ECU, will you guys be at any shows this year that you could offer port flashes at? (H2O in particular). 

2) If I order the pieces separately (finances being tight) and then want to add the tune later, will there be a "bundle" discount offered? (As I see manifold+tune+intake=$1600, but is being offered for $1500 on your site) 

I think that's it. :thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 23, 2011)

killerbunny said:


> Since the tuning was done with UM, is there any discount for people upgrading from a current UM tune?


 The tune we offered is an Integrated Engineering tune developed in partnership with United Motorsport. The tune is only offered through IE, and our tunes are not connected to the rest of the UM network. This flash is completely separate from other UM tunes and there is no discount available as your previous flash is not connected to IE. Hopefully that makes sense. We cant offer a discount moving from a non-connected product. 



lessthanalex said:


> I called and got most of my questions answered, thanks for all the help! Forgot to ask a few though, figure I'll throw them here for everyone to see.
> 
> 1) I want to go straight to the 7800rpm tune when it is released (manifold and pulley) but I would rather not have to take my car down by dealing with shipping the ECU, will you guys be at any shows this year that you could offer port flashes at? (H2O in particular).


 I do not believe we have any plans of flashing software at any shows, since we will not be installing any hardware and our tunes are hardware specific. We are working on a core program though that we can send you a new ECU with the flash and you in return send back your ECU with no downtime. 



lessthanalex said:


> 2) If I order the pieces separately (finances being tight) and then want to add the tune later, will there be a "bundle" discount offered? (As I see manifold+tune+intake=$1600, but is being offered for $1500 on your site)


 That 100.00 savings is the benefit of buying the 2.5L Manifold Power Kit as a complete package bundle all at once, priced individually the items will run more in the end.


----------



## vr6-kamil (Sep 14, 2008)

Hey IE, since the mk5s '09s aren't able to rev past 6800 rpm with UM or any other software that I'm aware. Has there been a UM fix for that? Will we be able to do your 7400 or 7800 rpm down the line when belt fix is released for the 78000 rev package?


----------



## vr6-kamil (Sep 14, 2008)

Hey another question to IE for the '09+ guys. If there is no fix for going past 6800 rpm. What would be the expected hp gains with your manifold at 6800 vs +48hp at 7400/7800

Would it be worth it? According to the dyno chart it still got about 210 crank hp at 6800rpm


----------



## Rabbid Rally Rabbit (May 5, 2013)

[email protected] said:


> That's going to involve opening the motor though, the compression ratio is just TOO low on this thing.


 That's EXACTLY what I wanted to hear. Sign me up for a high comp stroker kit! 



[email protected] said:


> Hard to say. This also depends greatly on altitude, since we are at 4500+ feet up here you guys at lower altitudes and sea level will see a higher gain


 I live in 90 E0 land @ ~3750 feet. I'll be racing at 1 mile +. My numbers are about the same as yours, but with 5-10% humidity and much more extreme temperate swings (I live and race in the desert).


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 2, 2009)

We are in the desert... 4500 - 8k feet altitude for roads, 10 to 115 deg F. Pretty rugged. 

Our density altitude ranges from 5k to 6500 feet at our dyno weather station, that's without leaving our shop or driving up into the mountains. :thumbup: 

Dry here though- except for when you are driving through a foot of powder and it's melting up in the engine bay haha.


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 23, 2011)

A little more info on the intake manifold pre-order. The pre-order guarantees you will have the first order shipment of manifolds (expecting first of August). Also, pre-orders will ship out with some extra fun merchandise. The first 10 pre-orders of either 2.5L intake manifolds or 2.5L Manifold Power Kits will ship out with a free IE billet coaster set and the IE official t-shirt. After the first 10 orders, they will all ship out with an IE t-shirt till the pre-order is over. Pre-order ends when the first batch of manifolds ship out! Hurry and get your orders in, the first 10 are going fast! :thumbup:


----------



## edb4 (Mar 4, 2009)

I see on the site that "the throttle body placement is moved a small amount." 

Any further details on this? Just wondering how much my intake piping must be hacked up to fit the new location.


----------



## Rabbid Rally Rabbit (May 5, 2013)

[email protected] said:


> We are in the desert... 4500 - 8k feet altitude for roads, 10 to 115 deg F. Pretty rugged.
> 
> Our density altitude ranges from 5k to 6500 feet at our dyno weather station, that's without leaving our shop or driving up into the mountains. :thumbup:
> 
> Dry here though- except for when you are driving through a foot of powder and it's melting up in the engine bay haha.


 Sounds almost exactly like here. 

Well, we have more canyons than mountains. The mountains are an hour or two away.


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 23, 2011)

edb4 said:


> I see on the site that "the throttle body placement is moved a small amount."
> 
> Any further details on this? Just wondering how much my intake piping must be hacked up to fit the new location.


 The throttle body placement is moved from factory for better flow into the plenum, and to allow proper clearance for the larger plenum. We designed an intake kit specific to this and will make install very easy. If you choose to use a different aftermarket intake, we are not able to test all of them to see what it takes to modify each one. You will probably have some work ahead of you to fit your intake setup to our manifold.


----------



## cbs_24 (May 21, 2011)

So you're saying your SRI only gets those positive gains with your hardware AND software? Basically the people who have already spent hundreds of dollars on performance parts for their car are going to have to sell the intake they already have and get rid of their tune for your products. I thought this was supposed to be the cheap alternative? What happens if I spend $1500 on your products now despite already having two of the three items and then get a turbo down the road? I'm going to have to get a new tune then, which according to your posts won't come from a joint UM/IE venture and therefore will not be able to fully utilize your hardware. 

I really am excited about your product, just hoping for a little clarification. Thank you.


----------



## 5.0birdie (Jul 30, 2004)

cbs_24 said:


> So you're saying your SRI only gets those positive gains with your hardware AND software? Basically the people who have already spent hundreds of dollars on performance parts for their car are going to have to sell the intake they already have and get rid of their tune for your products. I thought this was supposed to be the cheap alternative? What happens if I spend $1500 on your products now despite already having two of the three items and then get a turbo down the road? I'm going to have to get a new tune then, which according to your posts won't come from a joint UM/IE venture and therefore will not be able to fully utilize your hardware.
> 
> I really am excited about your product, just hoping for a little clarification. Thank you.


 It's not IE's responsibility to make sure their parts compatible with the parts of other companies. This is the sort of thing that's been going on in other circles for decades...Edelbrock heads and intake for a 5.0 Ford engine aren't optimized for an FRPP B303 cam, and that's why Edelbrock offers their own grind. Just like how if C2 releases cams, they won't be optimized to be used with IE's SRI and software...so should we be mad at C2 if they come out with cams that are optimized for their SRI?

Sent from my DROID RAZR HD using Tapatalk 4 Beta


----------



## dr0pthehamm3r (Nov 30, 2007)

your timing jis impeccable. haha. 

I just came up on a 2011 CBTA for my 2006 Jetta and its ironically missing an intake manifold. Using the 2006 ECU and 2011 CBTA, I should expect no issues, correct? 

I'm almost positive it should be fine, but a confirmed 'yes' will secure my pre-order. 

Now I'm really stoked to do this engine swap. I've been longing for 
http://cdn.*************.net/instances/400x/35279965.jpg


----------



## DerekH (Sep 4, 2010)

Do you guys have a tune that is optimized for a header as well? Will you be doing turbo software as well? I just feel like there is potential for me to get stuck with another tune that isn't going to do all the things that i want from a tune. Like pro maf.


----------



## vr6-kamil (Sep 14, 2008)

I guess I should direct that rev limit question to UM for the '09+ cars

It would be sucky if only the '05-'08 2.5L guys be able to take advantage of the true intake manifold gains


----------



## Dingo8mibaby (Jan 22, 2013)

[email protected] said:


> A little more info on the intake manifold pre-order. The pre-order guarantees you will have the first order shipment of manifolds (expecting first of August). Also, pre-orders will ship out with some extra fun merchandise. The first 10 pre-orders of either 2.5L intake manifolds or 2.5L Manifold Power Kits will ship out with a free IE billet coaster set and the IE official t-shirt. After the first 10 orders, they will all ship out with an IE t-shirt till the pre-order is over. Pre-order ends when the first batch of manifolds ship out! Hurry and get your orders in, the first 10 are going fast! :thumbup:


 Sweet! Only bad thing is I just spent $1000 on my exhaust.


----------



## dr0pthehamm3r (Nov 30, 2007)

Dingo8mibaby said:


> Sweet! Only bad thing is I just spent $1000 on my exhaust.


  is it made of adamantium? lol 

But really, why so expensive?


----------



## 5.0birdie (Jul 30, 2004)

the4ringer said:


> is it made of adamantium? lol
> 
> But really, why so expensive?


 Cat back plus the OBX test pipe and header is an easy grand.

Sent from ThunderbirdJunkie's mind via satellites


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 23, 2011)

cbs_24 said:


> So you're saying your SRI only gets those positive gains with your hardware AND software? Basically the people who have already spent hundreds of dollars on performance parts for their car are going to have to sell the intake they already have and get rid of their tune for your products. I thought this was supposed to be the cheap alternative? What happens if I spend $1500 on your products now despite already having two of the three items and then get a turbo down the road? I'm going to have to get a new tune then, which according to your posts won't come from a joint UM/IE venture and therefore will not be able to fully utilize your hardware.
> 
> I really am excited about your product, just hoping for a little clarification. Thank you.


 Other manufacturers intake systems are going to be designed for stock throttle body locations, we could have kept the throttle body in a stock location at great performance loss to accomodate other manufacturers intakes, but that did not make a lot of sense. Any aftermarket short runner is going to require a tune to get the performance out of it, if you already have a tune on your car then you can speak to your tuner about having a SRI file flashed on... we can not guarantee you the same HP gain as using our specific software written for our manifold perfectly however. We did not set out to make everyone re-purchase new equipment, but we offer the full package for an easy simple install for those who want it. You can also buy the manifold separate and modify your intake and work with your current tuner on a new file if you wish. This is the case for any aftermarket intake manifold on the market. It is just not feasible to design a performance optimized product that is going to work with every aftermarket accessory already on the market without making an inferior product. 



the4ringer said:


> your timing jis impeccable. haha.
> 
> I just came up on a 2011 CBTA for my 2006 Jetta and its ironically missing an intake manifold. Using the 2006 ECU and 2011 CBTA, I should expect no issues, correct?
> 
> ...


 As long as you are using the 2006 ECU and you have electric power steering then you are good to go! 




DerekH said:


> Do you guys have a tune that is optimized for a header as well? Will you be doing turbo software as well? I just feel like there is potential for me to get stuck with another tune that isn't going to do all the things that i want from a tune. Like pro maf.


 The current tune will work well with a header, we plan on running some tests in the future to see what gains a header will provide. We have plans to offer more hardware/software packages in the future for systems like turbo, but nothing at the moment. You can contact UM directly for a turbo file and let them know you plan on running this manifold. 




vr6-kamil said:


> I guess I should direct that rev limit question to UM for the '09+ cars
> 
> It would be sucky if only the '05-'08 2.5L guys be able to take advantage of the true intake manifold gains


 Sorry, I missed your last question. I know the software engineers are still working on 09+ ECU's for high-rev files, however it is not available right now.


----------



## Rabbid Rally Rabbit (May 5, 2013)

[email protected] said:


> Sorry, I missed your last question. I know the software engineers are still working on 09+ ECU's for high-rev files, however it is not available right now.


 Is any IE SRI software available for VAG 2.5L cars with MED17.x ECUs? Or is this only for MED 7.x cars? 

Assuming there is a file for MED17.x cars: 

If the MED17.x car software gets an update to a higher rev (beyond 6850RPM) file, will we be updated for free or will we be required to purchase a second tune? 

I just want to know. This will play a large part in what I decide to do. I'm still seriously considering buying a standalone kit from y'all.


----------



## Dingo8mibaby (Jan 22, 2013)

Awe touring exhaust... It's $150 extra for the resonator and then there's shipping, so everything together was just over $1000.


----------



## Kolwala (Aug 9, 2011)

Does the tune you guys use through UM also fix the drive-ability issues such as rev hang/ decel lag?


----------



## Jefnes3 (Aug 17, 2001)

Kolwala said:


> Does the tune you guys use through UM also fix the drive-ability issues such as rev hang/ decel lag?


 Yep. I was the 1st to sort those issue on the 2.5L. 

After watching the video: UM/IE can work on ~faster rev drop for thos high rpm shifts... 
The stock mk5 gearbox ratios are too wide, lol. 

re: '09 up rev limiter stuff 
Getting sorted. I presume to be sorted in time to go out with 1st batch. 


-Jeffrey Atwood


----------



## Rabbid Rally Rabbit (May 5, 2013)

Jefnes3 said:


> Yep. I was the 1st to sort those issue on the 2.5L.
> 
> After watching the video: UM/IE can work on ~faster rev drop for thos high rpm shifts...
> The stock mk5 gearbox ratios are too wide, lol.
> ...


 So, you are working on a 7400RPM and reduced rev hang tune for MED17.5 cars?


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 2, 2009)

Jefnes3 said:


> Yep. I was the 1st to sort those issue on the 2.5L.
> 
> After watching the video: UM/IE can work on ~faster rev drop for thos high rpm shifts...
> The stock mk5 gearbox ratios are too wide, lol.
> ...


 

We are going to put a new beetle 5 speed in this car... Trans code EGT... 4.24 ring & pinion baby- shorter then the mk5 6spd's from the GTI- way shorter.


----------



## Quinny45 (Mar 26, 2009)

I paid my pre-order today for the SRI !


----------



## Jefnes3 (Aug 17, 2001)

Rabbid Rally Rabbit said:


> So, you are working on a 7400RPM and reduced rev hang tune for MED17.5 cars?


 Rev hang on 2.5L ME17 already sorted. 

-Jeffrey Atwood


----------



## Rabbid Rally Rabbit (May 5, 2013)

[email protected] said:


> We are going to put a new beetle 5 speed in this car... Trans code EGT... 4.24 ring & pinion baby- shorter then the mk5 6spd's from the GTI- way shorter.


 Hell yeah! That's a 2.slow R&P, yeah? I've been debating a 3.94 out of a 1.8t and shortening 3rd and 4th.


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 2, 2009)

Yep, 2.slow.


----------



## Rabbid Rally Rabbit (May 5, 2013)

[email protected] said:


> Yep, 2.slow.


 This a car for the quarter?


----------



## 5.0birdie (Jul 30, 2004)

Rabbid Rally Rabbit said:


> Hell yeah! That's a 2.slow R&P, yeah? I've been debating a 3.94 out of a 1.8t and shortening 3rd and 4th.


 


[email protected] said:


> Yep, 2.slow.


 Does this actually mean the 8v 2.0 being rereleased in NA had some silver lining? Neat!
Wait...there isn't an ROW model with a manual rack out there for the hydraulic PS guys by chance, is there?

Sent from ThunderbirdJunkie's mind via satellites


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 2, 2009)

Sure, any mk5 / mk6 gti has all the parts needed for the electric power steering. It's just expensive and you end up tearing up a lot of the car to put it in. 

It was the first thing we looked at trust me.  

There are also cars out there that use electric power steering pumps- Mini cooper, subaru legacy xt, toyota mr-2, etc. However, the pumps are about $600 and it would require more / new hydraulic lines etc. Too expensive again.


----------



## imitenotbecrazy (Jul 27, 2012)

I'm gonna go karting once a week to prepare my forearms for the removal of my PS pump haha

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I337 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## iowarabbit (Mar 29, 2007)

imitenotbecrazy said:


> I'm gonna go karting once a week to prepare my forearms for the removal of my PS pump haha
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I337 using Tapatalk 2


 or figure out life in 2D. no turns, no problem. :laugh:


----------



## SocoJoe (Jul 4, 2009)

Jefnes3 said:


> Yep. I was the 1st to sort those issue on the 2.5L.
> 
> After watching the video: UM/IE can work on ~faster rev drop for thos high rpm shifts...
> The stock mk5 gearbox ratios are too wide, lol.
> ...


 :beer:


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 2, 2009)

Rabbid Rally Rabbit said:


> This a car for the quarter?


 Nah, just canyons and around town. The car is actually Dave's daily driver. We both live in town though and have never heard of "freeway miles" so the short 5th gear isn't really a concern. 

Gotta get it a little more interesting for him before he deserts it for a B8 S4. Haha


----------



## Rabbid Rally Rabbit (May 5, 2013)

[email protected] said:


> Nah, just canyons and around town. The car is actually Dave's daily driver. We both live in town though and have never heard of "freeway miles" so the short 5th gear isn't really a concern.
> 
> Gotta get it a little more interesting for him before he deserts it for a B8 S4. Haha


 If I were to purpose-build a trans for one of your upcoming race motors or the upcoming stage 2 NA power kit, what would the ideal ratios be? I need a highway 5th or 6th, but other than that, I want to haul ass. 

The stock MK6 gearing makes this car crawl like molasses. The gearing is taller than a MK4 TDI.


----------



## vento 95 GL (May 25, 1999)

I was wondering if it would help with the high rpm belt issues if we install a lightweight crank pulley to under drive ?


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 2, 2009)

Rabbid Rally Rabbit said:


> If I were to purpose-build a trans for one of your upcoming race motors or the upcoming stage 2 NA power kit, what would the ideal ratios be? I need a highway 5th or 6th, but other than that, I want to haul ass.
> 
> The stock MK6 gearing makes this car crawl like molasses. The gearing is taller than a MK4 TDI.


 
For all motor- if you don't care about MPG- get the shortest gears you can stand. That could be the EGT gearbox with it's 4.24 R&P. You could check the charts- it would be easy to just get a whole good gearbox and then slap a 1.8T or VR6 5th gear on the end. 

For boost I would get the MK5 GTi 6spd box- it's much more durable and the ratios DO make sense once you have gobs of power. 



vento 95 GL said:


> I was wondering if it would help with the high rpm belt issues if we install a lightweight crank pulley to under drive ?


 It won't really help. I also do not recommend running those aluminum crank pulleys. We do have a solution on the way, it's not long out now.


----------



## Rabbid Rally Rabbit (May 5, 2013)

[email protected] said:


> I also do not recommend running those aluminum crank pulleys...


 Why not? I thought they were internally balanced? I've been running one for over 20k miles --am I risking damage to the motor?


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 2, 2009)

Rabbid Rally Rabbit said:


> Why not? I thought they were internally balanced? I've been running one for over 20k miles --am I risking damage to the motor?


 
Engine balancing and torsional vibration are two entirely separate topics. Balancing primarily is using crankshaft counterweights to oppose shaking forces in a plane which is perpendicular to the crankshaft. Those are created by the rotating connecting rod big end and crank pin, and the reciprocating piston / rod small end / wrist pin. Those forces are opposed (partially) by the crankshaft counterweights and in some older engines- counter weighted dampers/pulleys (externally balanced) 

Torsional vibration is unavoidable and balancing does nothing to prevent it. It occurs when the crankshaft is twisted by the torque's placed on it by the individual cylinders. All 4 or 5 pounding away on it can start it vibrating and there will always be certain rpm ranges (harmonics) that excite that vibration more then others. This can amount to as much as several degrees of vibration at higher RPM ranges and is one reason why many engines place the 60-2 wheel at the rear, near the flywheel. The factory pulley is actually a damper that is tuned to dampen the most harmful of those ranges. This reduces the stress levels in the crankshaft. Engines with more power or more torque create larger amplitude vibrations all over the power band and they will vibrate much more aggressively when they hit frequency that the crankshaft is resonant at. That is why the TT-RS is equipped with a larger, better damper. This stuff is no accident  

So in short- by removing it- not only are you not gaining ~any power, but you are increasing the stress levels in the crankshaft. The more you increase the power, the more the chances are of the crankshaft getting damaged. It may rev quicker, but this is due to lower rotational inertia. That can be accomplished with a lighter flywheel (within reason). 

That said, GENERALLY, VW crankshafts are engineered with a high margin of safety. The cast cranks are weaker- but cast iron is also better at damping vibration then steel. It may not be a real concern until higher power- but I have never found a valid reason for removing the OE damper- other then installing a better damper like a ATI super damper or a Fluidampyr. This is also why we do not produce those pulleys, despite it being a lucrative market. 

If a simple pulley was good enough, the factories would have kept on using them from the 70's on up. As power ranges went up, and rpm bands went up, torsional vibration became more of a problem and they started using them. This allowed them to maintain factors of safety without increasing the mass of the crankshafts. Elastomeric dampers (two steel rings bonded with a rubber layer, essentially) are the cheapest to make and so that is what most lower performance stuff gets OE.


----------



## Rabbid Rally Rabbit (May 5, 2013)

[email protected] said:


> Engine balancing and torsional vibration are two entirely separate topics. Balancing primarily is using crankshaft counterweights to oppose shaking forces in a plane which is perpendicular to the crankshaft. Those are created by the rotating connecting rod big end and crank pin, and the reciprocating piston / rod small end / wrist pin. Those forces are opposed (partially) by the crankshaft counterweights and in some older engines- counter weighted dampers/pulleys (externally balanced)
> 
> Torsional vibration is unavoidable and balancing does nothing to prevent it. It occurs when the crankshaft is twisted by the torque's placed on it by the individual cylinders. All 4 or 5 pounding away on it can start it vibrating and there will always be certain rpm ranges (harmonics) that excite that vibration more then others. This can amount to as much as several degrees of vibration at higher RPM ranges and is one reason why many engines place the 60-2 wheel at the rear, near the flywheel. The factory pulley is actually a damper that is tuned to dampen the most harmful of those ranges. This reduces the stress levels in the crankshaft. Engines with more power or more torque create larger amplitude vibrations all over the power band and they will vibrate much more aggressively when they hit frequency that the crankshaft is resonant at. That is why the TT-RS is equipped with a larger, better damper. This stuff is no accident
> 
> ...


 Let me see if I've understood your analysis here: 

The cranksahft should be fine with a lightweight crank pulley if it's not producing significantly more power than the car shipped with. However, once I begin building out this motor for increased power I will need to return to either the stock pulley or something heavier like the TTRS crank pulley in order to prevent damage due to increased harmonic vibration at higher power levels. 

My end question is: Can I leave my underdrive pulley on here until I buy your high RPM fix, or am I risking breaking things in the mean time?


----------



## itskohler (Jan 7, 2011)

Cams?


----------



## Dingo8mibaby (Jan 22, 2013)

itskohler said:


> Cams?


 ^ this


----------



## mldouthi (Jun 26, 2010)

Rabbid Rally Rabbit said:


> Let me see if I've understood your analysis here:
> 
> The cranksahft should be fine with a lightweight crank pulley if it's not producing significantly more power than the car shipped with. However, once I begin building out this motor for increased power I will need to return to either the stock pulley or something heavier like the TTRS crank pulley in order to prevent damage due to increased harmonic vibration at higher power levels.
> 
> My end question is: Can I leave my underdrive pulley on here until I buy your high RPM fix, or am I risking breaking things in the mean time?


 Not having the dampening pulley, could even be damaging things now, or causing unnecessary wear.


----------



## kevin splits (Aug 23, 2010)

So, when we can get up to 7800+rpm with the IE belt fix and valve springs will the factory dampening pulley be safe enough, or will it be wise to upgrade to the TTRS pulley if applicable?


----------



## DarkSideGTI (Aug 11, 2001)

Rabbid Rally Rabbit said:


> Let me see if I've understood your analysis here:
> 
> The cranksahft should be fine with a lightweight crank pulley if it's not producing significantly more power than the car shipped with. However, once I begin building out this motor for increased power I will need to return to either the stock pulley or something heavier like the TTRS crank pulley in order to prevent damage due to increased harmonic vibration at higher power levels.
> 
> My end question is: Can I leave my underdrive pulley on here until I buy your high RPM fix, or am I risking breaking things in the mean time?


 He is saying that he does not recommend a simple billet pulley at any power levels. The stock damper helps sort out some of the crank vibrations that exist in both low and high HP cars.


----------



## Rabbid Rally Rabbit (May 5, 2013)

DarkSideGTI said:


> He is saying that he does not recommend a simple billet pulley at any power levels. The stock damper helps sort out some of the crank vibrations that exist in both low and high HP cars.


 That I understand, but I do not have acces to a lift for probably two or three months --I'm wondering if I can get away with it until I have my lift back.


----------



## Rabbid Rally Rabbit (May 5, 2013)

kevin splits said:


> So, when we can get up to 7800+rpm with the IE belt fix and valve springs will the factory dampening pulley be safe enough, or will it be wise to upgrade to the TTRS pulley if applicable?


 I'm wondering this myself. Since I need to ditch this underdirve pulley anyways, I might as well get one to handle the extra power I'm putting in here --and do it all when I install their high-rev belt solution.


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 2, 2009)

Correct- If I recommended them under any circumstances, we would make them. They are a piece of cake to make and have nice profit margins. 

On the 1.8t's, we actually pick up power by switching to the fluidampyr- which weighs like twice what the OE damper weighs and is not underdriven... 

I wouldn't worry about the TT-RS one- maybe if I was doing a 600+ build I'd grab one. It's probably expensive too.


----------



## Rabbid Rally Rabbit (May 5, 2013)

[email protected] said:


> Correct- If I recommended them under any circumstances, we would make them. They are a piece of cake to make and have nice profit margins.
> 
> On the 1.8t's, we actually pick up power by switching to the fluidampyr- which weighs like twice what the OE damper weighs and is not underdriven...
> 
> I wouldn't worry about the TT-RS one- maybe if I was doing a 600+ build I'd grab one. It's probably expensive too.


 Would you say I can get away with it for a couple more months when you release your belt tensioner or do I need to drive down to the stealership and buy a serpentine belt and a crank pulley today? 

I haven't noticed any problems, and I'm going to be buying a high comp stroker kit whenever you start selling one. :thumbup:


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 2, 2009)

Rabbid Rally Rabbit said:


> Would you say I can get away with it for a couple more months when you release your belt tensioner or do I need to drive down to the stealership and buy a serpentine belt and a crank pulley today?
> 
> I haven't noticed any problems, and I'm going to be buying a high comp stroker kit whenever you start selling one. :thumbup:


 Sure, it's nothing drastic, especially on an all motor / stockish setup. That's how they get away with it in the first place.


----------



## Rabbid Rally Rabbit (May 5, 2013)

[email protected] said:


> Sure, it's nothing drastic, especially on an all motor / stockish setup. That's how they get away with it in the first place.


 Thanks for the info, Pete. 

Sometimes I feel like I know a lot about cars, but talking to guys like you I remember that at times I don't even know enough to know what it is I need to learn. :beer:


----------



## dr0pthehamm3r (Nov 30, 2007)

[email protected] said:


> As long as you are using the 2006 ECU and you have electric power steering then you are good to go!


 pardon the newb-ness... how can I check which i have?


----------



## TylerO28 (Jul 7, 2008)

the4ringer said:


> pardon the newb-ness... how can I check which i have?


 Do you have a mk6 jetta? Or new passat? If not then you're ok.


----------



## dr0pthehamm3r (Nov 30, 2007)

TylerO28 said:


> Do you have a mk6 jetta? Or new passat? If not then you're ok.


 06 body/ecu/tranny with 2011 CBTA engine


----------



## lessthanalex (Oct 12, 2009)

the4ringer said:


> 06 body/ecu/tranny with 2011 CBTA engine


 You'll be fine!


----------



## crispy21 (Mar 26, 2012)

itskohler said:


> Cams?


 the man wants his cams!


----------



## iowarabbit (Mar 29, 2007)

crispy21 said:


> the man wants his cams!


 ic:ic:ic:

'


----------



## TylerO28 (Jul 7, 2008)

lessthanalex said:


> You'll be fine!


 This
Besides the fact that if you look under your hood, you'll plainly see a pump or no pump. If you don't see one and have power steering, you're ok


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 2, 2009)

Soon, you'll be ok either way. 

whoops, did I say that out loud?


----------



## Rabbid Rally Rabbit (May 5, 2013)

crispy21 said:


> the man wants his cams!


 Don't you? 

I want, you want --we ALL want cams :thumbup:


----------



## Rabbid Rally Rabbit (May 5, 2013)

[email protected] said:


> Soon, you'll be ok either way.
> 
> whoops, did I say that out loud?


 Pete, you were a Catholic schoolgirl in another life...


----------



## crispy21 (Mar 26, 2012)

Rabbid Rally Rabbit said:


> Don't you?
> 
> I want, you want --we ALL want cams :thumbup:


 damn right i do :thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## itskohler (Jan 7, 2011)

:beer:

Delivered by GS4.


----------



## dr0pthehamm3r (Nov 30, 2007)

enough waffling over it... ORDER PLACED!


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 2, 2009)

the4ringer said:


> enough waffling over it... ORDER PLACED!


:thumbup: Thanks!


----------



## H3LVTCA (Oct 27, 2004)

I will most likely be placing a pre-order for this intake manifold within the next few weeks.
I plan on doing research with the manifold when it arrives. Particularly because I had such poor luck with gains when I added the Eurojet header and Magnaflow exhaust to my already existing Unitronic software. My plan of attack is as follows: 

•Install intake manifold and intake with existing Unitronic software and already existing hardware modifications, dyno car.
•Install United Motorsports software with hardware and already existing hardware modifications, dyno car.

I will be reaching out to Unitronic to see if they have any special software that has been worked on with an intake manifold, just to see if the new hardware will play nice with different software. (I know at one point they were researching their own intake manifold that was in a 2.5T test Rabbit.)

One of my concerns is how the intake manifold will be handled by my 6-speed, automatic transmission. I guess I'll be finding out!

Of course, I will be posting results in my already existing MKV Rabbit Dyno Thread.


----------



## imitenotbecrazy (Jul 27, 2012)

Wait... Did Pete say soon we won't have to worry about that goddamn pump? 
:thumbup::thumbup::beer::beer::thumbup::thumbup::beer::beer:

sent from just the tip


----------



## miguelr (Apr 13, 2013)

H3LVTCA said:


> One of my concerns is how the intake manifold will be handled by my 6-speed, automatic transmission. I guess I'll be finding out!


I asked them, their reply:
Yes, unfortunate for you auto guys... there is no joy on revving the automatics out further- so there is not much gains. If you look at the dyno chart in the manifold description, most of the party happens right after your automatic will- automatically shift.


----------



## Rabbid Rally Rabbit (May 5, 2013)

miguelr said:


> I asked them, their reply:
> Yes, unfortunate for you auto guys... there is no joy on revving the automatics out further- so there is not much gains. If you look at the dyno chart in the manifold description, most of the party happens right after your automatic will- automatically shift.


Even in tiptronic mode? I've never driven one, so I'm not sure if they'll let you shift beyond redline. 

If not, then try to retrofit a flappy-paddle DSG so you can get a legit manual shift mode. They're actually faster than manual trannies now anyways...


----------



## Murder'd (Jul 16, 2008)

With the new software and manifold, can you still run regular fuel? If so, are the power levels similar?


----------



## driftme (Apr 12, 2008)

Rabbid Rally Rabbit said:


> Even in tiptronic mode? I've never driven one, so I'm not sure if they'll let you shift beyond redline.
> 
> If not, then try to retrofit a flappy-paddle DSG so you can get a legit manual shift mode. They're actually faster than manual trannies now anyways...


the rev limit is controlled by the TCM, so thats why the ecu tune won't help tiptronic users.

dsg isn't the same as tiptronic mode. totally different transmission and tcm


----------



## Rabbid Rally Rabbit (May 5, 2013)

driftme said:


> the rev limit is controlled by the TCM, so thats why the ecu tune won't help tiptronic users.
> 
> dsg isn't the same as tiptronic mode. totally different transmission and tcm


Then their only solution is probably a trans swap. Flappy paddles are kinda cool anyways --especially on cars they didn't come in :thumbup:


----------



## TrillyPop (Jan 27, 2010)

^that, or to write TCM sw to raise the shift points...


----------



## SocoJoe (Jul 4, 2009)

[email protected] said:


> If you already have a stage 1 tune from another tuner, then you can install our intake manifold and will not have any problems, but you will not see a large gain in power if you do not have a manifold flash. Other tuners intake manifold flashes _should_ still make more power, but they are not optimized to the unique characteristics of our intake manifold so I can not guarantee you will see the gain on that flash VS. the IE/UM one designed for it specifically.
> 
> As far as flashing goes, as of now the software is unique to us. This means you will need to send us your ECU after you order the product and we will return the newly flashed ECU along with the rest of your order. For you guys that can not have any down time with your car waiting on an ECU to be mailed, we are ironing out the details of a core system where we will ship a ECU with your order and you send yours back to us as a core return. We are working on getting that up and running, but it will probably not be until after the pre-sale is over. :thumbup:


Just saw this and got annoyed. If it's a joint thing with UM why can't we go to UM for the tune? Also no discounts to "upgrade" to the SRI tune if you already have a UM tune. So after everything I will be paying $~1700? (SRI+Two tunes) Kinda second guessing my purchase that, if this sale goes through today, would be put in tomorrow. :thumbdown:


----------



## 5.0birdie (Jul 30, 2004)

SocoJoe said:


> Just saw this and got annoyed. If it's a joint thing with UM why can't we go to UM for the tune? Also no discounts to "upgrade" to the SRI tune if you already have a UM tune. So after everything I will be paying $~1700? (SRI+Two tunes) Kinda second guessing my purchase that, if this sale goes through today, would be put in tomorrow. :thumbdown:


Doesn't UM have their own SRI software? Ask them about an upgrade. You're asking IE to cater to you because of purchases from other vendors, and that just doesn't make sense. IE had UM do their tune, but it is IE's product made by UM, not UM's product.

Sent from ThunderbirdJunkie's mind via satellites


----------



## Rabbid Rally Rabbit (May 5, 2013)

SocoJoe said:


> Just saw this and got annoyed. If it's a joint thing with UM why can't we go to UM for the tune? Also no discounts to "upgrade" to the SRI tune if you already have a UM tune. So after everything I will be paying $~1700? (SRI+Two tunes) Kinda second guessing my purchase that, if this sale goes through today, would be put in tomorrow. :thumbdown:


You missed the later comment where they said you could just call up Jeff and tell them you'd be using this manifold. However, that would be a deal between you and UM, not you and IE.


----------



## SocoJoe (Jul 4, 2009)

5.0birdie said:


> Doesn't UM have their own SRI software? Ask them about an upgrade. You're asking IE to cater to you because of purchases from other vendors, and that just doesn't make sense. IE had UM do their tune, but it is IE's product made by UM, not UM's product.
> 
> Sent from ThunderbirdJunkie's mind via satellites


All I am saying is if UM made the tune why couldn't we go directly to them. It is, after all, UMs tune. But if I did miss a later comment about that then OK.


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 2, 2009)

It doesn't really matter who made the tune. That particular KIT is an IE product and therefore the components of the kit are only available from IE or one of our dealers. 

If you want to put things together separately, we sell the manifold separately. Feel free to do so. Then you can use whatever software you want. 

I can't exactly expect random UM dealers, who are not necessarily IE dealers, to chip money back to us because they sold 1/5th of some random kit- that would take one hell of a lot of agreements and paperwork. It is what it is.


----------



## SocoJoe (Jul 4, 2009)

[email protected] said:


> It doesn't really matter who made the tune. That particular KIT is an IE product and therefore the components of the kit are only available from IE or one of our dealers.
> 
> If you want to put things together separately, we sell the manifold separately. Feel free to do so. Then you can use whatever software you want.
> 
> I can't exactly expect random UM dealers, who are not necessarily IE dealers, to chip money back to us because they sold 1/5th of some random kit- that would take one hell of a lot of agreements and paperwork. It is what it is.


Business isn't my thing, obviously. I'll just buy the SRI and use UMs sri file and roll with that I guess.


----------



## kevin splits (Aug 23, 2010)

[email protected] said:


> It doesn't really matter who made the tune. That particular KIT is an IE product and therefore the components of the kit are only available from IE or one of our dealers.
> 
> If you want to put things together separately, we sell the manifold separately. Feel free to do so. Then you can use whatever software you want.
> 
> I can't exactly expect random UM dealers, who are not necessarily IE dealers, to chip money back to us because they sold 1/5th of some random kit- that would take one hell of a lot of agreements and paperwork. It is what it is.


I'm not gonna read through all the previous posts, so I'm sorry if this has been addressed eace:. But say one already runs UM, and has the tune setup the way they wanted it how does one go about this? Pay for the Sri flash and send ecu to you guys, which is fine. My questions are is this sort of a software update for current UM customers or a totally 100% new tune? Does one get to keep certain options from previous tune, like launch control, and alternative fuel, bigger injectors? Will one be able to have your tune customized by a local UM tuner if it is in fact a 100% new tune, and those options(LC, e85) aren't available? I guess these are questions for Jeff, but any insight is appreciated.

Whatever I'd have to do to run this optimally is what I'll do, just wondering out of curiosity. Your website won't work on my phone, so haven't been able to read anything on the software yet.


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 23, 2011)

kevin splits said:


> I'm not gonna read through all the previous posts, so I'm sorry if this has been addressed eace:. But say one already runs UM, and has the tune setup the way they wanted it how does one go about this? Pay for the Sri flash and send ecu to you guys, which is fine. My questions are is this sort of a software update for current UM customers or a totally 100% new tune? Does one get to keep certain options from previous tune, like launch control, and alternative fuel, bigger injectors? Will one be able to have your tune customized by a local UM tuner if it is in fact a 100% new tune, and those options(LC, e85) aren't available? I guess these are questions for Jeff, but any insight is appreciated.
> 
> Whatever I'd have to do to run this optimally is what I'll do, just wondering out of curiosity. Your website won't work on my phone, so haven't been able to read anything on the software yet.


The software available for our kit right now is designed for the manifold going on mostly stock cars and does not include E85, larger injectors, etc... if you are already running a higher modified car with this equipment the obvious thing to do would be to have your current tuner modify your file for the new intake manifold. We will eventually offer some other files for this as other products are released such as a high rev tensioner but we can not offer different files for every hardware setup. So those of you already running custom setups with more advanced hardware such as injectors, turbos, high octane files, etc... I would recommend working with your current tuners to modify your file for the new manifold. Our power kit is designed as a full install kit for those that are looking for an easy install and do not already have these items installed.


----------



## kevin splits (Aug 23, 2010)

[email protected] said:


> The software available for our kit right now is designed for the manifold going on mostly stock cars and does not include E85, larger injectors, etc... if you are already running a higher modified car with this equipment the obvious thing to do would be to have your current tuner modify your file for the new intake manifold. We will eventually offer some other files for this as other products are released such as a high rev tensioner but we can not offer different files for every hardware setup. So those of you already running custom setups with more advanced hardware such as injectors, turbos, high octane files, etc... I would recommend working with your current tuners to modify your file for the new manifold. Our power kit is designed as a full install kit for those that are looking for an easy install and do not already have these items installed.


Sweet thanks for the reply :beer: Any eta on that high rev tensioner? Do want :laugh:


----------



## dr0pthehamm3r (Nov 30, 2007)

I bought the intake manifold purely for pre-order purposes knowing that I'd do the specific IE/UM tune when I was ready (mid august or so). 

However, just this weekend I picked up an original Eurojet header with HFC. Obviously I'd like to utilize the potential of both. With that said, is it better to run a modified UM tune or get the IE/UM tune and have 034 Performance (local to me) dial it in?


----------



## loudgli (Aug 3, 2005)

Any reports on fuel economy with this kit? My dd is a 70 mile per day car and the extra power would be awesome, but I wouldn't be in for taking a hit when cruising.


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 2, 2009)

the4ringer said:


> I bought the intake manifold purely for pre-order purposes knowing that I'd do the specific IE/UM tune when I was ready (mid august or so).
> 
> However, just this weekend I picked up an original Eurojet header with HFC. Obviously I'd like to utilize the potential of both. With that said, is it better to run a modified UM tune or get the IE/UM tune and have 034 Performance (local to me) dial it in?


Headers don't do much, so the tune doesn't really change.


----------



## Thagodeus (Nov 14, 2010)

Yeah i'm pretty sure when they did the comparisons they actually lost hp because of the header...
I forget where i saw it, dont kill me if i'm not exactly right, but i recall seeing dyno charts related to that subject and a decrease in hp.


----------



## Rabbid Rally Rabbit (May 5, 2013)

Thagodeus said:


> Yeah i'm pretty sure when they did the comparisons they actually lost hp because of the header...
> I forget where i saw it, dont kill me if i'm not exactly right, but i recall seeing dyno charts related to that subject and a decrease in hp.


The Evo header makes power...


----------



## Thagodeus (Nov 14, 2010)

Rabbid Rally Rabbit said:


> The Evo header makes power...


Haha i know, thats the only one known for making power. But its double the eurojet header in cost. Heres the thread i saw http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthre...ry-(2.5L-Performance-Dyno-Charts-Build-Thread) he lost like 6 hp when he got tuned for the header


----------



## Rabbid Rally Rabbit (May 5, 2013)

Thagodeus said:


> Haha i know, thats the only one known for making power. But its double the eurojet header in cost. Heres the thread i saw http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthre...ry-(2.5L-Performance-Dyno-Charts-Build-Thread) he lost like 6 hp when he got tuned for the header


Only midlothi moves enough air through his long tube header to need one. The rest of us need shorties.


----------



## mldouthi (Jun 26, 2010)

And even thats not proven :laugh:


----------



## dr0pthehamm3r (Nov 30, 2007)

[email protected] said:


> Headers don't do much, so the tune doesn't really change.


then I shall use the IE/UM Tune :thumbup:


----------



## Rabbid Rally Rabbit (May 5, 2013)

Pete, does the OE individual tube header on the newest 2.5Ls do anything for performance whatsoever over the older single plenum manifold?


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 23, 2011)

I have had a lot of questions regarding the intake for our manifold, so let me answer a lot of them here with new pictures of what it actually looks like. 

The intake kit is designed specifically for our intake manifold and retains all factory SAI, and PCV connections along with the factory mass air flow sensor. Everything needed to install is included.










The intake kit also offered in a complete kit along with the intake manifold and a software option in our 2.5L intake manifold power kit. More info here










The intake kit uses a heat shield made from 16 gauge mild steel finished with a black textured powder coat. The heat shield securely mounts the MAF and places the air filter directly behind the headlight in a partitioned area while sealing off the rest of the engine bay to deliver cool and fresh airflow.










The MAF securely mounts to the heat shield using a billet anodized bracket.










The silicone throttle body boot mounts to the throttle body and MAF and will connect cleanly to all your factory SAI and breather connections. If you are running one of our billet valve covers or a catch can setup, we also include a billet anodized plug.










This kit makes installing our intake manifold very easy, performs exceptionally well, and looks fantastic with the manifold. Read more about it here.

Hopefully that helps guys! :thumbup:


----------



## vwluger22 (Jan 25, 2005)

Rabbid Rally Rabbit said:


> Pete, does the OE individual tube header on the newest 2.5Ls do anything for performance whatsoever over the older single plenum manifold?


 The old ones you are talking about are NOT single plenum. There are still five runners in there not perfectly sealed but their there. NLS cut one up to put that myth to rest. There is a thread about it.


Edit link to thread http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthread.php?5564382-intake-and-exhaust-manifold-info-by-NLS

Sent from a phone booth.


----------



## Rabbid Rally Rabbit (May 5, 2013)

vwluger22 said:


> The old ones you are talking about are NOT single plenum. There are still five runners in there not perfectly sealed but their there. NLS cut one up to put that myth to rest. There is a thread about it.





nothing-leaves-stock said:


> 1st... cut open exhaust manifold HAS runners. but they are NOT sealed. the 02 bung is wide open and the "collector" is not welded and you can see a LOT of air space between the runners. so the exhaust fills the full outer cover area, its not just a heat sheild. it has exhaust flowing in it as was...very wierd imo


*^This* still means the flow patterns are VERY different. It's not an individual tube header --which means there is a high probability that the power band alters with the newest header. Semantics asid, my question still stands.

Does the newest OE header make even the Evo header moot on an NA build?


----------



## Quinny45 (Mar 26, 2009)

i want to know if phenolic gasket or hondata gasket for the intake exist to prevent heat transfet ?


----------



## tay272 (Aug 22, 2007)

As of now no one has made one. I remember one of the bigger tuners talking about possibly doing one if there was enough interest but they also said it wouldnt make very much difference in the end.


----------



## TylerO28 (Jul 7, 2008)

It wouldn't make a difference with the OEM manifold being plastic... But with the new sri setups it would likely be a good idea


----------



## Fancyhat (Jan 2, 2012)

For the manifold/intake, how close does the filter get to the headlight? That's kinda the area where I hang my ballasts.

Sorry if this has already been answered
Sent from my VS920 4G using Tapatalk 2


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 23, 2011)

Fancyhat said:


> For the manifold/intake, how close does the filter get to the headlight? That's kinda the area where I hang my ballasts.
> 
> Sorry if this has already been answered
> Sent from my VS920 4G using Tapatalk 2


You should have plenty of room still.


----------



## dr0pthehamm3r (Nov 30, 2007)

this is coming with new bolts/studs to affix it to the head, yes?


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 2, 2009)

the4ringer said:


> this is coming with new bolts/studs to affix it to the head, yes?


Yes, the manifold itself comes with all the necessary hardware out to the throttle body. If you get the kit, it comes with everything needed. 

There are a bunch of SAI and breather lines that need to be addressed if you choose to go it alone. All the plastic hoses that plug into the stock inlet pipe are too short.


----------



## DerekH (Sep 4, 2010)

Including gaskets?


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 2, 2009)

DerekH said:


> Including gaskets?


It comes with O rings for the connection to the throttle body and to the cylinder head, as well as appropriate hardware for those spots, plus the MAP sensor, etc. :thumbup:


----------



## DerekH (Sep 4, 2010)

Cool, so its no shopping and getting **** its just bolt the fun on.


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 2, 2009)

Zero trips to home depot required. :thumbup:


----------



## TDI DR!V3R (Jan 16, 2006)

[email protected] said:


> Yes, the manifold itself comes with all the necessary hardware out to the throttle body. If you get the kit, it comes with everything needed.
> 
> There are a bunch of SAI and breather lines that need to be addressed if you choose to go it alone. All the plastic hoses that plug into the stock inlet pipe are too short.


I would probably be all over this if I could just buy the manifold and keep using my APR intake that I already have, but it sounds like that wouldn't work based on this post and the descriptions on the page. I already have a chip tune that I would look into having it modified to account for the manifold rather than deal with the remove & ship scenario too.


----------



## Quinny45 (Mar 26, 2009)

any news about SRI shipping date ?


----------



## kevin splits (Aug 23, 2010)

Word on the upgraded tensioner? I want that bad.


----------



## zevion (Oct 23, 2009)

kevin splits said:


> Word on the upgraded tensioner? I want that bad.


Yes please...X2


----------



## kevin splits (Aug 23, 2010)

Also do you guys not offer the flywheel shims anymore? I'd like a set of those as well.


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 2, 2009)

kevin splits said:


> Word on the upgraded tensioner? I want that bad.


It is being road tested right now. :thumbup:


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 2, 2009)

kevin splits said:


> Also do you guys not offer the flywheel shims anymore? I'd like a set of those as well.


http://www.intengineering.com/integrated-engineering-ekagrip-6-bolt-flywheel-friction-disk

:thumbup:


----------



## killerbunny (Jul 10, 2008)

[email protected] said:


> It is being road tested right now. :thumbup:



Good to hear


----------



## kevin splits (Aug 23, 2010)

[email protected] said:


> http://www.intengineering.com/integrated-engineering-ekagrip-6-bolt-flywheel-friction-disk
> 
> :thumbup:


Is it just one disc? And does it go behind or in front of the flywheel?


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 2, 2009)

You need two for the 2.5L- one in front of the tone wheel, one between the tone wheel and the flywheel. 

You don't need any unless you are making 450+ ft-lb- to be honest.


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 23, 2011)

Here is a first look sneak peek into the upcoming Integrated Engineering 2.5L 5 CylinderCNC ported cylinder head program:





































More coming soon!


----------



## zevion (Oct 23, 2009)

Oooh, sexy :thumbup:


----------



## Rabbid Rally Rabbit (May 5, 2013)

[email protected] said:


> Here is a first look sneak peek into the upcoming Integrated Engineering 2.5L 5 CylinderCNC ported cylinder head program:
> More coming soon!


That's engine porn. Full on porn.


----------



## Caste Systems (Apr 18, 2010)

More than willing to test one of those heads out on the Mk3 2.5T, wink wink haha

James @ CSP


----------



## Rabbid Rally Rabbit (May 5, 2013)

Caste Systems said:


> More than willing to test one of those heads out on the Mk3 2.5T, wink wink haha
> 
> James @ CSP


Only if you post the Dyno   nudge nudge


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 23, 2011)

Caste Systems said:


> More than willing to test one of those heads out on the Mk3 2.5T, wink wink haha
> 
> James @ CSP


It would match perfectly with a certain set of cams you have in that engine, Mr. 10 seconds @ 158mph


----------



## Rabbid Rally Rabbit (May 5, 2013)

[email protected] said:


> It would match perfectly with a certain set of cams you have in that engine, Mr. 10 seconds @ 158mph


Damn.


----------



## tay272 (Aug 22, 2007)

So would there be any benefit to having this done if you were still NA or would it only benefit a turbo 2.5? Im thinking one of these heads paired to your upcoming tensioner pulley upgrade and tune to take it to 7800 could be fun. Might just stay NA still if I could see some gains from a PnP head with upgraded valvetrain.


----------



## Rabbid Rally Rabbit (May 5, 2013)

tay272 said:


> So would there be any benefit to having this done if you were still NA or would it only benefit a turbo 2.5? Im thinking one of these heads paired to your upcoming tensioner pulley upgrade and tune to take it to 7800 could be fun. Might just stay NA still if I could see some gains from a PnP head with upgraded valvetrain.


Why not increase compression while you're at it?


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 2, 2009)

tay272 said:


> So would there be any benefit to having this done if you were still NA or would it only benefit a turbo 2.5? Im thinking one of these heads paired to your upcoming tensioner pulley upgrade and tune to take it to 7800 could be fun. Might just stay NA still if I could see some gains from a PnP head with upgraded valvetrain.


Not likely without first increasing the compression. We are a few weeks out from more N/A info and will post updates when stuff starts getting going.


----------



## Rabbid Rally Rabbit (May 5, 2013)

[email protected] said:


> not likely without first increasing the compression. We are a few weeks out from more n/a info and will post updates when stuff starts getting going.


i want vids!!!!


----------



## iowarabbit (Mar 29, 2007)

[email protected] said:


> Not likely without first increasing the compression. We are a few weeks out from more N/A info and will post updates when stuff starts getting going.


cam question: for 2.5T applications, are the 8.5:1 pistons going to be too low of a CR for the cams?

head is a piece of art, scared to ask a dollar figure...


----------



## tay272 (Aug 22, 2007)

Rabbid Rally Rabbit said:


> Why not increase compression while you're at it?


Costs alot more to do all that then just the head. If it shows some good numbers tho, then yeah I might think about it.


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 2, 2009)

tay272 said:


> Costs alot more to do all that then just the head. If it shows some good numbers tho, then yeah I might think about it.


Rods and pistons are cheap compared to that cylinder head build pictured above......


----------



## Rabbid Rally Rabbit (May 5, 2013)

[email protected] said:


> Rods and pistons are cheap compared to that cylinder head build pictured above......


WITH core exchange, what are we talking? I'm assuming $3K+ built out.


----------



## kevin splits (Aug 23, 2010)

Rabbid Rally Rabbit said:


> WITH core exchange, what are we talking? I'm assuming $3K+ built out.


For a N/A setup you don't really need much for the head other than new valve springs and cams whenever, if ever they're available. Without bumping the compression up its a lost cause also.


----------



## tay272 (Aug 22, 2007)

Didnt think it would cost THAT much. Our heads flow good enough anyhow so its not something I need to get done. Id love to do higher comp pistons tho over a turbo.


----------



## Rabbid Rally Rabbit (May 5, 2013)

kevin splits said:


> For a N/A setup you don't really need much for the head other than new valve springs and cams whenever, if ever they're available. Without bumping the compression up its a lost cause also.


I'd be raising compression  --I want 9k revs or more of sheer NA glory!


----------



## zevion (Oct 23, 2009)

Rabbid Rally Rabbit said:


> I'd be raising compression  --I want 9k revs or more of sheer NA glory!


Me too, I want 9k+ but as much as I like NA, I want a little FI. So that means a compression drop :thumbup:


----------



## Rabbid Rally Rabbit (May 5, 2013)

zevion said:


> Me too, I want 9k+ but as much as I like NA, I want a little FI. So that means a compression drop :thumbup:


I need two of these cars. One for an FI build another for an NA build....


----------



## kevin splits (Aug 23, 2010)

Rabbid Rally Rabbit said:


> I need two of these cars. One for an FI build another for an NA build....


Buy mine :beer:


----------



## Rabbid Rally Rabbit (May 5, 2013)

kevin splits said:


> Buy mine :beer:


I'm asking the bank


----------



## zevion (Oct 23, 2009)

Rabbid Rally Rabbit said:


> I need two of these cars. One for an FI build another for an NA build....


Agreed. Love NA, love FI. :heart:


----------



## Geo (Nov 14, 2000)

is there anything we can do to make sure we don't miss the first run of the serpentine tensioner solution?


my shredded belt collection is growing, lol


----------



## SocoJoe (Jul 4, 2009)

In for updates on SRI shipping 

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 4


----------



## Quinny45 (Mar 26, 2009)

next week = mid august


----------



## 2.5_Twizz (Jul 26, 2012)

Waiting is definitely the hardest part


----------



## tay272 (Aug 22, 2007)

Thats what Tom Petty said haha. :laugh:


----------



## MK5CNY (Sep 4, 2007)

I'm old enough to understand, and I approve this ^^^ message.


----------



## tay272 (Aug 22, 2007)

Hahaha I had to.


----------



## Rabbid Rally Rabbit (May 5, 2013)

Will I be able to keep all my emissions equipment with an IE valve cover, fuel rail and SRI? I want PCV working so I don't have to smell it.


----------



## TylerO28 (Jul 7, 2008)

Rabbid Rally Rabbit said:


> Will I be able to keep all my emissions equipment with an IE valve cover, fuel rail and SRI? I want PCV working so I don't have to smell it.


 Well the valve cover removes the whole PVC system. So that answers that Question. But with a catch can that integrated makes you can easily get away without any smells


----------



## thygreyt (Jun 7, 2009)

i was just reading around.
Apparently, longer duration cams can help to spool turbos up faster. (but it isnt always so)

So, my question is: seeing as you guys found minimal (or none) good results for cams on NA/stock compression, is there any way for you to make turbo cams that not only make more power, but also spool turbos faster? 

That would be an ideal selling point for us 2.5Ts. I mean, if i could keep my .82 AR and spool SOONER *AND* faster, then you have me sold.


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 2, 2009)

A longer duration cam is not going to make the turbo spool any faster on this engine. It might work if the OE cam is very, very, very small- but in this case it will not. 

It will be possible to pick up a lot of power with a set of cams, but the whole picture has to work together. The big cams are just too much of a mis match for the low stock compression.


----------



## 2.5_Twizz (Jul 26, 2012)

Any idea on how high the c/r can go while running 93.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I717 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## thygreyt (Jun 7, 2009)

[email protected] said:


> A longer duration cam is not going to make the turbo spool any faster on this engine. It might work if the OE cam is very, very, very small- but in this case it will not.
> 
> It will be possible to pick up a lot of power with a set of cams, but the whole picture has to work together. The big cams are just too much of a mis match for the low stock compression.


so, you are saying to do cams, valvetrain, 10 or 11:1 AND turbo?

Sounds good. 
I still have to buy my pistons, and if needed, i'll go 11:1 instead of 8.5:1.

Im just looking for nice daily reliable power on 93 oct+ meth.


----------



## dr0pthehamm3r (Nov 30, 2007)

Let me first say that I'm in no rush for anything, but, is there an expected shipping date for the pre-orders? I thought it was early August, but I could be wrong. Just trying to plan stuff out.

Mid September?


----------



## Quinny45 (Mar 26, 2009)

x2 

I'm in no rush too but I spend 1300$ for the pre-order in july 13 and i think from you IE you should be forced to say something to us....


----------



## SocoJoe (Jul 4, 2009)

I was told on August 15th that they were on back order from production and would still be 3 weeks. So hopefully they start shipping next week 

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 4


----------



## 2.5_Twizz (Jul 26, 2012)

I was told the first week of August there would be a 2 week delay.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I717 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Geo (Nov 14, 2000)

I just want a silly little serpentine tensioner


----------



## f5racing (Sep 9, 2012)

Now that it is the first week of September, has anyone received an update? Pre-order delays is one things, but total lack of communication is another.


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 2, 2009)

Hi guys, 

Sorry about that- in this case since we are dealing with a supplier ourselves- a foundry- we sometimes don't get the most accurate information to pass along to you guys. In any case, we have been vary aware of the current date and we have been hassling them as the delivery date they gave us has long passed. There is good news though- the first production run of manifolds is being set up for machining RIGHT NOW and will ship out to you guys in roughly 1 week. 

Thanks for all your patience! 

Cheers,

Peter

PS: We are still testing the tensioner solution and don't want to release anything that isn't on par. That's other vendors trick, not ours. :thumbup:


----------



## dr0pthehamm3r (Nov 30, 2007)

[email protected] said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> Sorry about that- in this case since we are dealing with a supplier ourselves- a foundry- we sometimes don't get the most accurate information to pass along to you guys. In any case, we have been vary aware of the current date and we have been hassling them as the delivery date they gave us has long passed. There is good news though- the first production run of manifolds is being set up for machining RIGHT NOW and will ship out to you guys in roughly 1 week.
> 
> ...


Got the email earlier. Thanks for the heads up, Pete. I understand business is tedious and warding off the multitude of "...but I paid you money for XXX, I want it now" calls/emails is a weekly job in that of its own.

Lookin forward to getting my IE Shirt and stickers... oh, and I guess the manifold too. 

thanks
:thumbup:


----------



## Geo (Nov 14, 2000)

[email protected] said:


> PS: We are still testing the tensioner solution and don't want to release anything that isn't on par. That's other vendors trick, not ours. :thumbup:



I got that info when I called in earlier today. Where is the waiting list for that one  lol


----------



## killerbunny (Jul 10, 2008)

Geo said:


> I got that info when I called in earlier today. Where is the waiting list for that one  lol


I am waiting for more info on that, I want to get both the tensioner and manifold at the same time.


----------



## Tombien (Sep 14, 2012)

*X2, but*



killerbunny said:


> I am waiting for more info on that, I want to get both the tensioner and manifold at the same time.


I was right there with you Killer, wanting to get both the Mani and Tensioner but just couldn't stand it any longer. Before the wife could spend it, I beat her to the punch. Pre-Ordered the Mani Kit yesterday and will order Tensioner after it's release.


----------



## 2.5_Twizz (Jul 26, 2012)

I just want my coasters

Sent from my brain using Telepathytalk 2


----------



## Tombien (Sep 14, 2012)

*BUMP*

Any info on ship date???:beer:


----------



## 2.5_Twizz (Jul 26, 2012)

I got an email from IE yesterday. Looks like they just got th manifolds and have some quality checks to go through and early next week they'll be shipped out. 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I717 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Rabbid Rally Rabbit (May 5, 2013)

2.5_Twizz said:


> I got an email from IE yesterday. Looks like they just got th manifolds and have some quality checks to go through and early next week they'll be shipped out.
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I717 using Tapatalk 2


Awesome!


----------



## killerbunny (Jul 10, 2008)

2.5_Twizz said:


> I got an email from IE yesterday. Looks like they just got th manifolds and have some quality checks to go through and early next week they'll be shipped out.
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I717 using Tapatalk 2


That is great news


----------



## f5racing (Sep 9, 2012)

2.5_Twizz said:


> I got an email from IE yesterday. Looks like they just got th manifolds and have some quality checks to go through and early next week they'll be shipped out.
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I717 using Tapatalk 2


This is good news, but the realist in me continues to nag at the fact that IE has been saying the manifolds will ship next week for going on about a month and a half...

I know that I have had half a dozen conversations with them regarding other parts, and every phone call ends with the manifolds are in the machine shop and will leave early next week.


----------



## dr0pthehamm3r (Nov 30, 2007)

when you rush things, errors are made and quality is compromised. have a bit of patience. IE isn't known for having a bad rep nor quality and its doubtful to start soon. theyve proven their worth, surely.

i want mine just as bad as the next pre-orderer. but I know in time, I will have it. opcorn:


----------



## 2.5_Twizz (Jul 26, 2012)

I bet once we get these manifolds we won't care how long it took.

Anyone else spring for the black powder coat?

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I717 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## killerbunny (Jul 10, 2008)

2.5_Twizz said:


> I bet once we get these manifolds we won't care how long it took.
> 
> Anyone else spring for the black powder coat?
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I717 using Tapatalk 2


I have not pre-order one, as I am still waiting on the upgraded tensioner. When everything is available I will be getting the black powder coating.


----------



## DarkSideGTI (Aug 11, 2001)

f5racing said:


> This is good news, but the realist in me continues to nag at the fact that IE has been saying the manifolds will ship next week for going on about a month and a half...
> 
> I know that I have had half a dozen conversations with them regarding other parts, and every phone call ends with the manifolds are in the machine shop and will leave early next week.


I can post up a picture of them loaded on the pallets if you want?


----------



## Rabbid Rally Rabbit (May 5, 2013)

DarkSideGTI said:


> I can post up a picture of them loaded on the pallets if you want?


Even if he doesn't want, I want to see an entire stack of that epicness.


----------



## biggerbigben (Jan 21, 2004)

2.5_Twizz said:


> I bet once we get these manifolds we won't care how long it took.
> 
> Anyone else spring for the black powder coat?
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I717 using Tapatalk 2



Yep..


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 23, 2011)

Hey guys!

Sorry about the wait on the manifolds, we got set back much further than anticipated as they turned out to be a rather complicated piece to machine due to the large size. But good news! We currently have all the manifolds in house and they are currently going through quality control (have been since first thing this morning) and will be shipping out first thing next week!

Also, the black powder coat finish on these are absolutely excellent! Everyone at the shop wants them as some sort of decoration piece. :laugh:

Here are some photos of a black one, everyone will be receiving the pre-orders very soon!
































































:thumbup:


----------



## f5racing (Sep 9, 2012)

the4ringer said:


> when you rush things, errors are made and quality is compromised. have a bit of patience. IE isn't known for having a bad rep nor quality and its doubtful to start soon. theyve proven their worth, surely.
> 
> i want mine just as bad as the next pre-orderer. but I know in time, I will have it. opcorn:


It isn't so much that I want it rushed, or that I want it more or less than the next person that preordered theirs. I was simply looking for accurate information. 

While I obviously cannot speak for anybody else here, I have a very tight schedule from week to week. Being told "next week" week after week makes it very hard to plan for the car to be down and for all the other items to be ready.

With the update from IE most of this is just elementary, however I though it prudent to explain my questioning was not from impatience but rather from frustration over inaccurate information.


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 23, 2011)

f5racing said:


> With the update from IE most of this is just elementary, however I though it prudent to explain my questioning was not from impatience but rather from frustration over inaccurate information.


Believe me, we feel your frustration as well. All of us here would love to of had these shipping out last month. We never set out to give inaccurate information on the delivery ETA on these, had we known the unexpected delays were going to happen we would not have taken pre-orders for August delivery. Since this was our first run of this product we ran into a few delays that set us back further than expected. However, we now have this all down on lock so shipment & delivery should be smooth from this point out. As with any pre-order item, delivery ETA is just that.. estimated and not guaranteed, but we do our absolute best to get them out as quickly as possible. These are absolutely amazing pieces and I'm positive you will all be very happy with the product when it arrives. :thumbup:

We are very excited about the release of these manifolds!
Photo of a mock install:


----------



## Rabbid Rally Rabbit (May 5, 2013)

Can you guys post an install DIY on the blog?


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 23, 2011)

Rabbid Rally Rabbit said:


> Can you guys post an install DIY on the blog?


We are working on getting a stock 2.5L car into the shop so we can get one put together soon. :thumbup:


----------



## SocoJoe (Jul 4, 2009)

So glad I went with black :thumbup:

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 4


----------



## granth (Dec 5, 2001)

DIY coming soon...  :thumbup:


----------



## dr0pthehamm3r (Nov 30, 2007)

got my tracking number email today


----------



## 2.5_Twizz (Jul 26, 2012)

the4ringer said:


> got my tracking number email today


I'm liable to meet it half way when I get mine

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I717 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## granth (Dec 5, 2001)

Good things come to those who wait... :laugh:










Thanks, IE! :thumbup: :beer:


----------



## killerbunny (Jul 10, 2008)

granth you tuned for the sri?


----------



## SocoJoe (Jul 4, 2009)

I'm jealous, how the hell you get it so quick? 

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 4


----------



## dr0pthehamm3r (Nov 30, 2007)

SocoJoe said:


> I'm jealous, how the hell you get it so quick?
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 4


lives down the street. haha :thumbup:


----------



## granth (Dec 5, 2001)

UM tune feels good. :thumbup:

This SRI makes the 2.5 growl like a junkyard dog!


----------



## Rabbid Rally Rabbit (May 5, 2013)

granth said:


> UM tune feels good. :thumbup:
> 
> This SRI makes the 2.5 growl like a junkyard dog!


Vid. Now!


----------



## vdubbjew (Dec 12, 2012)

Looks sick! Still waiting to see some responses and reviews of the SRI before I get it myself.

Dyno looks like you won't see any difference below 5500 rpms but I am wondering if it will feel different regardless and/or if you stay below 5500 if anyone notices better MPG's with commuting and what not.

Obviously not when you decide to overtake that pathetic slow ******* or visit the track


----------



## MK5CNY (Sep 4, 2007)

looks dirty...clean your bay mang then post vids


----------



## HollisJoy (Dec 26, 2011)

No no...video 1st...then clean your bay!


----------



## killerbunny (Jul 10, 2008)

HollisJoy said:


> No no...video 1st...then clean your bay!


Yup that is the way to do it, got to have your priorities in order


----------



## WakingTh3Fall3n (Feb 20, 2012)

SocoJoe said:


> I'm jealous, how the hell you get it so quick?


They say its not who you know, its who you blow


----------



## Geo (Nov 14, 2000)

this looks really good.











any concerns with the wiring to the MAF being crimped against the cai housing?


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 23, 2011)

granth said:


> Thanks, IE! :thumbup: :beer:


Enjoy it! :thumbup:



MK5CNY said:


> looks dirty...clean your bay


Or use better lighting.  










Install guide coming soon guys.


----------



## mldouthi (Jun 26, 2010)

Geo said:


> this looks really good.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That plastic 90deg piece snaps off and then the wires arent in that position. The same thing happens with the p-flow heat shield.


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 2, 2009)

We actually spaced out the maf to give it some room even with the connector back housing still in place. It's still tight though. We are looking for one that exists straight down though- if we find it we'll start including it.


----------



## granth (Dec 5, 2001)

Geo said:


> any concerns with the wiring to the MAF being crimped against the cai housing?


It's close, but shouldn't be a problem. I can fit my finger tip between the wire conduit and the heat shield.


----------



## mldouthi (Jun 26, 2010)

[email protected] said:


> We actually spaced out the maf to give it some room even with the connector back housing still in place. It's still tight though. We are looking for one that exists straight down though- if we find it we'll start including it.


Ahh, I see the spacer now. :thumbup:


----------



## dr0pthehamm3r (Nov 30, 2007)

just a forewarning, to prevent being bummed, the delivery does require a signature. either leave a note to do so, or plan on being home (then bummed) 

 now i have to wait till tomorrow. 



orrrrr go stalk the UPS facility tonight


----------



## Slow12v (Mar 25, 2011)

:banghead: I wish the sri fit my car


----------



## granth (Dec 5, 2001)

Here's a teaser vid: http://youtu.be/pu0_Lted9XE

Revved up to appox 6k in 2nd gear on the ramp... :thumbup: Then I hit traffic... :thumbdown:

More to come this weekend. eace:


----------



## GTACanuck (Feb 20, 2009)

I have cash in hand and want to pick up at H2Oi. Who will have it???


----------



## Rabbid Rally Rabbit (May 5, 2013)

granth said:


> Here's a teaser vid: http://youtu.be/pu0_Lted9XE
> 
> Revved up to appox 6k in 2nd gear on the ramp... :thumbup: Then I hit traffic... :thumbdown:
> 
> More to come this weekend. eace:


That sounds terrific!


----------



## 2.5_Twizz (Jul 26, 2012)

Anyone else hear anything about the heatshield issue with the intake kit?

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I717 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## HollisJoy (Dec 26, 2011)

Sweet Baby Jesus!

I want my 2.5 to growl like that.


----------



## Jokerbunny (Sep 30, 2012)

does the sri by any chance work on the new beetles ? have a 2012 I am guessing no but I figured it does not hurt to ask.


----------



## Geo (Nov 14, 2000)

how much will you give me to trade in my HEP manifold? LOL


----------



## iowarabbit (Mar 29, 2007)

Jokerbunny said:


> does the sri by any chance work on the new beetles ? have a 2012 I am guessing no but I figured it does not hurt to ask.


 looks like the 2.5's got the torsion beam and hydraulic power steering, so if that's the case then no.


----------



## Rabbid Rally Rabbit (May 5, 2013)

iowarabbit said:


> looks like the 2.5's got the torsion beam and hydraulic power steering, so if that's the case then no.


Damn --that's why the beetles I drove felt piggly. :thumbdown:


----------



## Geo (Nov 14, 2000)

any update on the tensioner?


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 23, 2011)

Geo said:


> any update on the tensioner?


We should have more release info on them soon. This is a high stress part and it is going through a lot of testing and miles before we will release them.


----------



## Geo (Nov 14, 2000)

thanks for the update. I was hoping to have one for a driving event oct 12th and 13th.


----------



## zevion (Oct 23, 2009)

[email protected] said:


> We should have more release info on them soon. This is a high stress part and it is going through a lot of testing and miles before we will release them.


Makes total sense. There's no point hurrying something to market at risk. Obviously we all want to get our hands on IE's latest stuff asap. But IE never fails to deliver awesome quality and functionality in their products and I appreciate the time you take to get it right. :thumbup: 

Thanks for supporting the 2.5 community with your products. :beer:


----------



## biggerbigben (Jan 21, 2004)

My Sri turned up yesterday, thanks IE.. Awesome piece of engineering! Got it to fit the Elise


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 2, 2009)

Must have a top view of that. 

You get 10 points for first person to use one on a motor swap haha. :thumbup:


----------



## biggerbigben (Jan 21, 2004)

[email protected] said:


> Must have a top view of that.
> 
> You get 10 points for first person to use one on a motor swap haha. :thumbup:




Really bad iphone pics but here you go ....


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 7, 2013)

*Integrated Engineering 2.5L Intake Manifold DIY*



Hey guys thanks for your patience why we got this done. Installing the manifold and intake kit is a rather involved process to document every step, however the DIY instructions for our 2.5L intake manifold are now available on our blog!

*Click here for install directions*

That should help answer a lot of questions on the install process for you guys!


----------



## f5racing (Sep 9, 2012)

Looks good in raw aluminum too!!

(crappy phone pic though)


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 7, 2013)

f5racing said:


> Looks good in raw aluminum too!!
> 
> (crappy phone pic though)


That looks fantastic! :thumbup: Thanks for sharing, we love seeing these installed.


----------



## 2.5_Twizz (Jul 26, 2012)

Could not be any happier with my car after I installed the power kit. Heres a quick and relatively crappy video I made https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZM4ke06LweU&feature=youtube_gdata_player

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I337 using Tapatalk


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 7, 2013)

2.5_Twizz said:


> Could not be any happier with my car after I installed the power kit. Heres a quick and relatively crappy video I made https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZM4ke06LweU&feature=youtube_gdata_player


Sounds fantastic! Glad you are happy with it, thanks for sharing Josh. :thumbup:


----------



## Rabbid Rally Rabbit (May 5, 2013)

I just snagged a set of shift tower bushings.

They're listed as working on MK3-5 --the MK5/MK6 2.5L Rabbit/Golf share a body and a trans case so I assumed they'll work. Am I wrong?


----------



## youngblood7868 (Nov 12, 2012)

I like raw,aluminium look alot better.

Sent from my SCH-S720C using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Rabbid Rally Rabbit (May 5, 2013)

youngblood7868 said:


> I like raw,aluminium look alot better.
> 
> Sent from my SCH-S720C using Tapatalk 2


The problem with it is that it'll get filthy and will be damn near impossible to clean.

Personally, I wish IE would go back to offering everything in black like they used to. It made building a sleeper to pass emissions easier --inspectors notice shiny things...


----------



## youngblood7868 (Nov 12, 2012)

I don't have emissions check well I live.So don't have to worry about that.By engine stays spotless,think I have OCD lol









Sent from my SCH-S720C using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Rabbid Rally Rabbit (May 5, 2013)

youngblood7868 said:


> I don't have emissions check well I live.So don't have to worry about that.By engine stays spotless,think I have OCD lol
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I forget just how much less filthy y'all's cars get once you leave the southwest. I miss not having to wash my car twice a week just to preserve the finish. 

What snail kit do you have?

I hope IE decides to design a manifold, hoses and charge pipes *nudge nudge Pete --get on it  *


----------



## youngblood7868 (Nov 12, 2012)

I went with a journal bearing pte 5858

Sent from my SCH-S720C using Tapatalk 2


----------



## youngblood7868 (Nov 12, 2012)

I went with a journal bearing pte 5858

Sent from my SCH-S720C using Tapatalk 2


----------



## biggerbigben (Jan 21, 2004)

IE..

Re your new SRI.. What's the power level in which the standard throttle body will be restricting flow? Say if I was going to run an HTA GT3582 a/r .82... Should I be going for a larger TB?


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 7, 2013)

Our web store has moved!
Check out* www.performancebyie.com*, the new *Integrated Engineering* website! Our new web page now makes finding your performance parts faster and easier than ever before. The new vehicle specific drop down menus will narrow our huge product inventory down to the exact platform you are shopping for. If you are looking for a specific part, our new improved search function now has more power than ever before delivering fast and accurate results. You may also browse all our parts the same as before via the product categories. Our stylish new page layout gives us more opportunity to feature new products front and center, as well as better menu navigation and a smoother ordering process. As always, our site is entirely safe, secure, and certified for a worry-free online experience. For returning users, you can still access your existing accounts and orders using your same account log-in information. Our site is still going through some updates and changes, so please be patient with us if you run into any errors. Please enjoy our new website, and you if you have any questions feel free to message me!


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 5, 2009)

The stock TB will be more than sufficient. They are already roughly 70mm which is a pretty good size. In fact, Bluewater Performance has made over 1000whp on the stock TB with our 2.5L manifold.


----------



## Rabbid Rally Rabbit (May 5, 2013)

[email protected] said:


> The stock TB will be more than sufficient. They are already roughly 70mm which is a pretty good size. In fact, Bluewater Performance has made over 1000whp on the stock TB with our 2.5L manifold.


But replacement OE throttle bodies are so overpriced


----------



## youngblood7868 (Nov 12, 2012)

You can get off ebay cheap.I just picked up a brand-new,one for 100dollars

Sent from my SCH-S720C using Tapatalk 2


----------



## youngblood7868 (Nov 12, 2012)

How much boost did bluewater push through that 2.5 to make over 1000hp?Thats f..king awesome...Is there a build thread?

Sent from my SCH-S720C using Tapatalk 2


----------



## killerbunny (Jul 10, 2008)

I believe it was the r2.5 the 2.5 swapped into a r32. I think there may be a build thread around here somewhere 

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk


----------



## youngblood7868 (Nov 12, 2012)

Cool you got a link.I wanna see specs

Sent from my SCH-S720C using Tapatalk 2


----------



## killerbunny (Jul 10, 2008)

youngblood7868 said:


> Cool you got a link.I wanna see specs
> 
> Sent from my SCH-S720C using Tapatalk 2


This is what I thought it was:

http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthread.php?5993730-.-R25


but I don't think that is it. The 1000hp car might be the car they built for Bonneville. I believe they have pictures on their facebook, but I have not seen a build thread for that.


----------



## SocoJoe (Jul 4, 2009)

Any new updates on cams and that pulley? Plan on getting tune soon and don't want to have to worry about belts poppin

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 4


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 7, 2013)

Rabbid Rally Rabbit said:


> But replacement OE throttle bodies are so overpriced


I feel your pain on this one, however the majority of the market is not going to be swapping throttle bodies on these manifolds and doing custom tunes for them, especially since the factory TB will perform very well. I will let our engineers know there is a demand for an aftermarket TB option, and we could possibly make some adapter plates that would get the job done for those of you looking for other TB options with custom tuning.



killerbunny said:


> The 1000hp car might be the car they built for Bonneville. I believe they have pictures on their facebook, but I have not seen a build thread for that.


You are correct, the 1000hp pull was done on the 2.5L powered Bonneville car, unfortunately the salt flats rained out and neither us or BW could run our Bonneville cars this year.



SocoJoe said:


> Any new updates on cams and that pulley? Plan on getting tune soon and don't want to have to worry about belts poppin


Cams are in the works still no ETA on those. The tensioner pulley is currently still in testing, we do not want to release that kind of part until we get a lot miles on them. Should be soon.


----------



## lessthanalex (Oct 12, 2009)

[email protected] said:


> I feel your pain on this one, however the majority of the market is not going to be swapping throttle bodies on these manifolds and doing custom tunes for them, especially since the factory TB will perform very well. I will let our engineers know there is a demand for an aftermarket TB option, and we could possibly make some adapter plates that would get the job done for those of you looking for other TB options with custom tuning.


As someone on my third TB, I would definitely appreciate an option for a different TB that's cheaper. Performance benefits are much less of a concern in my eyes.


----------



## f5racing (Sep 9, 2012)

Is there a block breather adapter update? I need this to complete the current stage. 

Sent from my SCH-I605 using Tapatalk


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 7, 2013)

f5racing said:


> Is there a block breather adapter update? I need this to complete the current stage.


We are looking at a new design on those, if it works out we should have something new soon.


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 7, 2013)

*NEW PRODUCT NOW AVAILABLE​*
_*VW 2.5L I5 CNC ported cylinder heads*_
The Integrated Engineering CNC Ported cylinder head provides large flow gains from the middle of the power band all the way to redline. These airflow increases are obtained by a combination of changing the port shape via CNC porting and re-cutting the valve seat geometry. We worked closely with an industry expert who has over 30 years of OEM and professional motorsport experience to deliver these results. Street drivability was preserved by careful development that does not sacrifice torque and airflow velocity.









Flow was increased from stock 230CFM to 293CFM on the intake side and 198CFM on the exhaust side from the factory 158CFM. This results in a flatter and longer powerband that will take your performance modified 2.5L engine to another level whether on the street, drag strip, or road course.








From the outside of the head all the way through, our ported head delivers performance. The intake and exhaust ports are masterfully crafted to deliver maximum airflow without sacrificing torque. Our proprietary LiftMAX valve job was specifically developed for the unique conditions found in a VW / Audi engine. It gets the most airflow from the small valve lifts and bore sizes which are unique to these engines. These incredible gains are only possible through the combined efforts of modifying both the ports and the valve seat geometry. The end result is the best performing 2.5L I5 cylinder head on the market. Our CNC ported cylinder head offers the maximum power increase at an incredible value. You will not find another head on market that includes all the features and extensive machine work found in this cylinder head. Continue reading below to learn more about these design features.








*IE LiftMAX Valve Job*
Integrated Engineering’s LiftMAX valve job is designed to extract the most power and flow from our CNC port design. The LiftMAX valve job accounts for application specific factors such as small cylinder bores and relatively low lift camshaft profiles. Placing a strong emphasis on the valve job is essential to get the most out of any CNC port before air enters the combustion chamber. During the development process we determined that using the OEM valve guides would not be sufficient. When remanufacturing a cylinder head it is extremely important that valve guides are replaced. By porting a head with OEM valve guides installed the overall length of the guide is shortened which results in valve stability issues and increased wear on both the valve seat and the guide itself. To remedy this, Integrated Engineering installs new guides after the porting process.

Integrated Engineering guides feature a proprietary alloy which improves wear resistance and heat transfer from the valve to the cylinder head. These two factors result in increased longevity of your valvetrain components, as well as decreased knock and more power.








*Complete Remanufacturing Process*
When it comes to performance cylinder heads, a complete remanufacturing process is the only acceptable method. Integrated Engineering does this by completely stripping the cylinder head, unplugging and then purging all oil galleys, and removing valve guides prior to CNC porting. After the porting process we install new Integrated Engineering guides, skim cut the cylinder head deck surface to ensure a perfect head gasket seal, install new intake seats, re-cut the valve seats for Ferrea racing valves, and then perform a final quality control inspection. 








Integrated Engineering 2.5L I5 CNC Ported Cylinder Heads are available as a fully assembled cylinder head or bare for those wanting to supply and install a valvetrain. Both assembled and bare heads include installed Integrated Engineering valve guides and intake seats. Assembled heads will also arrive fully assembled with Ferrea oversized valves, Ferrea valve keepers, Integrated Engineering valve springs and titanium retainers, and Integrated Engineering performance valve seals. 

2.5L I5 bare head available HERE.

2.5L I5 assembled head available HERE.

Click the links above to learn more about our industry leading performance cylinder heads.


----------



## lessthanalex (Oct 12, 2009)

That is a thing of beauty.


----------



## killerbunny (Jul 10, 2008)

lessthanalex said:


> That is a thing of beauty.


Amen. Cannot wait to see the results of people running these heads :thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## Rabbid Rally Rabbit (May 5, 2013)

That looks impressive, but it's 1/3 what I paid for the car brand new before TT&L.


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 7, 2013)

Rabbid Rally Rabbit said:


> That looks impressive, but it's 1/3 what I paid for the car brand new before TT&L.


Yeah, these are not cheap to produce and a lot of R&D went into them. Building a serious performance engine almost always exceeds the price of the car.


----------



## Rabbid Rally Rabbit (May 5, 2013)

[email protected] said:


> Yeah, these are not cheap to produce and a lot of R&D went into them. Building a serious performance engine almost always exceeds the price of the car.


I've always spent more money on my racing motors than on the initial purchase of the car. I'm just scared of what the long block is going to cost...


----------



## 5.0birdie (Jul 30, 2004)

Um...that $5k...that includes springs, studs, new can bearings, Ferrea valves...to do the head yourself right would be a few grand, and that's not including the work they put into it.
Really, that head is a good value.


----------



## 5.0birdie (Jul 30, 2004)

*cam. Stupid phone always autocorrects cam to can.


----------



## 5.0birdie (Jul 30, 2004)

Also I meant to say IF that includes...


----------



## Rabbid Rally Rabbit (May 5, 2013)

5.0birdie said:


> Um...that $5k...that includes springs, studs, new can bearings, Ferrea valves...to do the head yourself right would be a few grand, and that's not including the work they put into it.
> Really, that head is a good value.


Don't get me wrong, that's one Hell of a product, and I'm sure it's worth it --it's just a lot if money when you're still trying to pay off college.


----------



## dr0pthehamm3r (Nov 30, 2007)

Rabbid Rally Rabbit said:


> Don't get me wrong, that's one Hell of a product, and I'm sure it's worth it --it's just a lot if money when you're still trying to pay off college.


or continue it as a daily driver :facepalm:


----------



## Rabbid Rally Rabbit (May 5, 2013)

the4ringer said:


> or continue it as a daily driver :facepalm:


I won't be doing anything like swapping long blocks until it's warm enough to ride my V Star :beer:


----------



## hazard520 (Feb 2, 2013)

f5racing said:


> Looks good in raw aluminum too!!
> 
> (crappy phone pic though)


Looking good:thumbup: what catch can are you running?


----------



## lessthanalex (Oct 12, 2009)

I want it, in a few years. Gotta pick up the SRI first and a second motor to build on the side.


----------



## tay272 (Aug 22, 2007)

Say I buy the fully built head and install it on my NA 2.5. What kind of gains power and tq wise would be expected if its paired with an SRI, CAI, and full exhaust? Also, do these heads come with stock cams or upgraded ones? I know you guys are in the process of working on some but I wasnt sure if you were releasing them yet.


----------



## f5racing (Sep 9, 2012)

hazard520 said:


> Looking good:thumbup: what catch can are you running?


It is an IE catch can. They are supposed to be releasing a kit shortly, but I just made my own lines for the PCV delete and the block breather. Just waiting on the adapter for the block so that I can finish it with my oil cooler conversion.


----------



## killerbunny (Jul 10, 2008)

f5racing said:


> It is an IE catch can. They are supposed to be releasing a kit shortly, but I just made my own lines for the PCV delete and the block breather. Just waiting on the adapter for the block so that I can finish it with my oil cooler conversion.


Do you have a vacuum source hooked up to the catch can, or are you venting to atmosphere?


----------



## f5racing (Sep 9, 2012)

killerbunny said:


> Do you have a vacuum source hooked up to the catch can, or are you venting to atmosphere?


I'm just venting to atmosphere. Little oil odor never hurt anyone. 

Sent from my SCH-I605 using Tapatalk


----------



## dr0pthehamm3r (Nov 30, 2007)

tell that to the gulf of mexico :laugh:


----------



## f5racing (Sep 9, 2012)

the4ringer said:


> tell that to the gulf of mexico :laugh:


Wow....I've got nothing...


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 7, 2013)

tay272 said:


> Say I buy the fully built head and install it on my NA 2.5. What kind of gains power and tq wise would be expected if its paired with an SRI, CAI, and full exhaust? Also, do these heads come with stock cams or upgraded ones? I know you guys are in the process of working on some but I wasnt sure if you were releasing them yet.


These heads are really aimed more towards higher power builds, you will not pick up as much power on a stock bottom end N/A build as you would on a high rev / high compression N/A build or turbo. The CNC head is perfect for any turbo build. You really want to take advantage of that extra flow on the head, so on a N/A build big cams, intake manifold, loads of compression, light rods, etc... is what you need with lots of RPM to see the big gains.

The head includes a full valve train (seats, guides, seals, valves, springs, retainers, and keepers). We do not ship heads with cams. Our 2.5L cams are still in the works, and when they are available they can be purchased along with our heads. However we will not typically install camshafts unless we are building a full long block. This is for the safety of the head, as shipping a head with cams is very dangerous with loaded valves hanging down.




the4ringer said:


> tell that to the gulf of mexico :laugh:


We also have our new billet recirculating can available, you know to save the gulf of Mexico. :laugh: :thumbup:

Take a look:

*Integrated Engineering's new billet universal catch can is now available!*










This sleek new can features a no-weld o ring sealed construction and integrated baffle system. A catch can is a must to keep oil build-up, blow-by, and other gunk from the crankcase breather system from clogging up the breather lines, check valves, vacuum lines, intake manifold, intercooler, etc... Our billet recirculating catch can uses high flow 1/2" NPT inlet/outlet to be plumbed in-line with your current breather setup and does not require you to remove any OE emissions or breather systems. The unique and highly effective baffle system will catch all the in-line blow-by junk and easily drains from the bottom plug.










SEE MORE HERE


----------



## Rabbid Rally Rabbit (May 5, 2013)

[email protected] said:


> These heads are really aimed more towards higher power builds, you will not pick up as much power on a stock bottom end N/A build as you would on a high rev / high compression N/A build or turbo. The CNC head is perfect for any turbo build. You really want to take advantage of that extra flow on the head, so on a N/A build big cams, intake manifold, loads of compression, light rods, etc... is what you need with lots of RPM to see the big gains.


Those new rods are sex :beer:



[email protected] said:


> We also have our new billet recirculating can available, you know to save the gulf of Mexico. :laugh: :thumbup:



Will that plumb to an IE billet valve cover and then to an IE SRI? If so, that's the easiest way to have a long term reliable PCV system that'll skate through emissions.


----------



## tay272 (Aug 22, 2007)

Thanks for the info Tyler. Kinda figured youd need alot of work done to make decent gains from this on an NA engine. Might have to rethink my plans for this engine


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 7, 2013)

Rabbid Rally Rabbit said:


> Will that plumb to an IE billet valve cover and then to an IE SRI? If so, that's the easiest way to have a long term reliable PCV system that'll skate through emissions.


It could be, yes. You would use our manifold short runner intake kit to do that. You would plumb the valve cover breather and block breather to a T then into the catch can, the catch can would then go back into the intake to recirculate. You would need a billet block breather adapter and a billet to AN silicone adapter, we have both of those fittings currently in the the works. Once they are done we will have full kits available. :thumbup:



tay272 said:


> Thanks for the info Tyler. Kinda figured youd need alot of work done to make decent gains from this on an NA engine. Might have to rethink my plans for this engine


These engines really _want_ to make more N/A power, unfortunately they are limited by the factory compression. With high compression the 2.5 would love to take full advantage of the intake manifold, cams, and high revs then we would see some awesome power. We have a few things in the works right now, then we will have some dyno fun with just that. :thumbup:


----------



## dr0pthehamm3r (Nov 30, 2007)

Just received my flashed ECU today from you guys, for my IE SRI. Being that cams are on the horizon, one would be fair in assuming that if/when cams are to be released, there would be accompanying software, no?


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 7, 2013)

the4ringer said:


> Just received my flashed ECU today from you guys, for my IE SRI. Being that cams are on the horizon, one would be fair in assuming that if/when cams are to be released, there would be accompanying software, no?


There are far too many variables up in the air about that product to answer that question at this time, sorry. From what we have determined at this point, camshafts on a stock bottom end N/A are not going to be in the cards. The engine just does not have enough compression to make power with cams, they will most likely be the product that goes with high compression pistons or turbocharged cars.


----------



## iowarabbit (Mar 29, 2007)

[email protected] said:


> There are far too many variables up in the air about that product to answer that question at this time, sorry. From what we have determined at this point, camshafts on a stock bottom end N/A are not going to be in the cards. The engine just does not have enough compression to make power with cams, they will most likely be the product that goes with high compression pistons or turbocharged cars.


sorry to raise more hypotheticals, but this all has me stuck at a pivot point...
i picked up a set of the 8.5:1 pistons for a turbo build, but they've been sitting on the shelf ever since the low compression news hit the fan. should i be reading "high compression pistons *or* turbocharged cars" as "go ahead and build the bottom, FI is making up for the low CR" or "plan on selling if you want cams"? or i guess option c, "keep waiting till it all shakes out."


----------



## youngblood7868 (Nov 12, 2012)

How much you want for those pistons?

Sent from my SCH-S720C using Tapatalk 2


----------



## f5racing (Sep 9, 2012)

Just threw a belt...any luck with that tensioner? (Good start to a Sunday morning)

Sent from my SCH-I605 using Tapatalk


----------



## lessthanalex (Oct 12, 2009)

Reading this thread has renewed my n/a hopes. So looks like now my plan should be intake manifold, high comp and rods, then cams and the head. 

Sent from my HTC One S using Tapatalk


----------



## Rabbid Rally Rabbit (May 5, 2013)

lessthanalex said:


> Reading this thread has renewed my n/a hopes. So looks like now my plan should be intake manifold, high comp and rods, then cams and the head.
> 
> Sent from my HTC One S using Tapatalk


I think there will probably be high power 10K revving N/A 2.5Ls out there. The only issue is cost.

Building out an N/A 2.5L is going to cost significantly more than a turbo because only shops the size of IE can afford the R&D to produce both the hardware and software for such builds. If there were Meastro support for these motors, you'd see a lot more variance in how people built out the late model 2.5L cars --the main problem is, and has always been the lack of an easy to garage tune toolset for DIYers comparable to what is available for every other EFI Volkswagen motor ever sold in the US.

If Eurodyne ever decides to get into the 2.5L game, we'll see a lot of crazy 2.5L builds --until then, we're just the redheaded stepchildren of the Euro car biz.


----------



## youngblood7868 (Nov 12, 2012)

You can always go standalone ecu.The fastest 2.5t is running one and there's a reason for that.For some reason in the tuner car world vw tuners think there stuck with stock ecus.Just look at all the 240s and other jdm cars running standalones.Standalone ecus offer far more tunabilty over there stock counter parts.Any high horse power regardless of make should consider a standalone ecu running a wide band 02 sensor for the best performance.

Sent from my SCH-S720C using Tapatalk 2


----------



## 5.0birdie (Jul 30, 2004)

Yeah, but how much OEM functionality do you lose on a late model CANBUS car with a standalone ecm?


----------



## zevion (Oct 23, 2009)

Rabbid Rally Rabbit said:


> Building out an N/A 2.5L is going to cost significantly more than a turbo



Not really. A fully built turbo motor does pretty much everything that an NA build requires and more. I'm doing full head porting, +1 valves, valve train, cams, pistons, rods and SRI for my 2.5 turbo build (still in progress).




5.0birdie said:


> Yeah, but how much OEM functionality do you lose on a late model CANBUS car with a standalone ecm?


Perfect question. You'd lose plenty. Anything can be done, but I wouldn't say it would be easier than using the factory ECM.


----------



## youngblood7868 (Nov 12, 2012)

I know plenty of guys runner standalone ecus.Done right car runs and drives like oem even better.Most new ecus even support drive by wire.Only down side is there expensive 

Sent from my SCH-S720C using Tapatalk 2


----------



## biggerbigben (Jan 21, 2004)

Cnc'd head looks awesome!


----------



## 5.0birdie (Jul 30, 2004)

youngblood7868 said:


> I know plenty of guys runner standalone ecus.Done right car runs and drives like oem even better.Most new ecus even support drive by wire.Only down side is there expensive
> 
> Sent from my SCH-S720C using Tapatalk 2


So what you're saying is that it'd drive great until I tried to operate my power windows, radio, heated seats, gages...


----------



## youngblood7868 (Nov 12, 2012)

Windows radio ect... run off factory body ecu has nothing to do with engine.Standalone just operates engine fuctions..the rest of your remains oem.

Sent from my SCH-S720C using Tapatalk 2


----------



## youngblood7868 (Nov 12, 2012)

You can take your ecu out and your radio and windows and locks still work.Just a fyi

Sent from my SCH-S720C using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Rabbid Rally Rabbit (May 5, 2013)

zevion said:


> Not really. A fully built turbo motor does pretty much everything that an NA build requires and more. I'm doing full head porting, +1 valves, valve train, cams, pistons, rods and SRI for my 2.5 turbo build (still in progress).


The ITB Bunny Josh out at NLS built cost over $15K and I'd bet that owner eventually does a fully built out motor with a P&P head, upgraded valve train, cams et cetera as well as high comp pistons and lighter rods at some point in the future. Your build isn't going to have $15k ITBs, is it?


----------



## zevion (Oct 23, 2009)

Rabbid Rally Rabbit said:


> The ITB Bunny Josh out at NLS built cost over $15K and I'd bet that owner eventually does a fully built out motor with a P&P head, upgraded valve train, cams et cetera as well as high comp pistons and lighter rods at some point in the future. Your build isn't going to have $15k ITBs, is it?


Did the motor build cost 15K with ITBs, or 15K for just the ITBs? I did see pics of it though. Very cool. NLS seems to to do great stuff. I'll elaborate on my build at some point, but it would be fair to say that it's more than $15K for the motor, excluding anything for the turbo side of things, fully custom and with a few things that haven't been done before. I'll post a build thread once it's complete in a few months. It's being built by Innovative Motorsports and United Motorsport. I'm no stranger to blowing money on VW's.


----------



## youngblood7868 (Nov 12, 2012)

Sweet man I can't wait to see it

Sent from my SCH-S720C using Tapatalk 2


----------



## 5.0birdie (Jul 30, 2004)

youngblood7868 said:


> Windows radio ect... run off factory body ecu has nothing to do with engine.Standalone just operates engine fuctions..the rest of your remains oem.
> 
> Sent from my SCH-S720C using Tapatalk 2






youngblood7868 said:


> You can take your ecu out and your radio and windows and locks still work.Just a fyi
> 
> Sent from my SCH-S720C using Tapatalk 2


So on the VAG CANBUS cars the ECM is completely independent of the BCM? gages, etc will work without an OE ECM?


----------



## youngblood7868 (Nov 12, 2012)

Lights doors windows heater ac will work not sure about gauges.I"ll have to check on that one.It also depends on year and make

Sent from my SCH-S720C using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Rabbid Rally Rabbit (May 5, 2013)

zevion said:


> Did the motor build cost 15K with ITBs, or 15K for just the ITBs? I did see pics of it though. Very cool. NLS seems to to do great stuff. I'll elaborate on my build at some point, but it would be fair to say that it's more than $15K for the motor, excluding anything for the turbo side of things, fully custom and with a few things that haven't been done before. I'll post a build thread once it's complete in a few months. It's being built by Innovative Motorsports and United Motorsport. I'm no stranger to blowing money on VW's.


It was well over $15K for the ITBs alone. I've spoken with Josh at length about it. 

BTW innovative does killer work. I look forward to the thread.


----------



## Rabbid Rally Rabbit (May 5, 2013)

youngblood7868 said:


> Lights doors windows heater ac will work not sure about gauges.I"ll have to check on that one.It also depends on year and make
> 
> Sent from my SCH-S720C using Tapatalk 2


Gauges work with a CAN interface if you buy a ViPec.


----------



## thygreyt (Jun 7, 2009)

Scott, the fact that you think that going standalone is easy, let alone "not much lost", shows actually how little you've researched into it.

For starters, you would loose esp, cruise control, and so on. 

You would also loose some safety features.

And not every ecu will work good on our cars. There are many things needed in an ecu to make these cars run good... And most of them are expensive.

If you just want a full out race car, then sure, why not.

Sent from my HTC One using Tapatalk


----------



## zevion (Oct 23, 2009)

Rabbid Rally Rabbit said:


> It was well over $15K for the ITBs alone. I've spoken with Josh at length about it.
> 
> BTW innovative does killer work. I look forward to the thread.


$15K is a big investment, but they looked custom from what I remember, so 15K isn't surprising for a one off like that. Damn sexy though. It's probably not enough bang for the buck from a power standpoint, but I totally understand why a guy would want them and would part with that much to have them. I wonder if they'd make another set if someone wanted to do it?

I shipped my car from MN to CT so that Innovative could do my build, because I think they're the guys to make it happen. We're pushing the limits and doing some new things. Fingers crossed it all turns out.

And just so that it's not a complete thread-jack, I used IE valve train, rods etc. Best stuff out there.


----------



## iowarabbit (Mar 29, 2007)

youngblood7868 said:


> How much you want for those pistons?
> 
> Sent from my SCH-S720C using Tapatalk 2


depends on what the IE guys have to say, i'll let you know if and when i'm parting with them though. :thumbup:


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 7, 2013)

You may have found one in your IE order, now you guys can browse our 2013 Integrated Engineering parts catalog online via our website! Check it out: www.performancebyie.com/catalog


----------



## zevion (Oct 23, 2009)

Sweet. Note to self. Must...paint...engine...red...now!! :laugh:


----------



## Rabbid Rally Rabbit (May 5, 2013)

[email protected] said:


> You may have found one in your IE order, now you guys can browse our 2013 Integrated Engineering parts catalog online via our website! Check it out: www.performancebyie.com/catalog
> 
> Sorry about your wallets...


Fixed that for you :laugh:


----------



## TrillyPop (Jan 27, 2010)

zevion said:


> I shipped my car from MN to CT so that Innovative could do my build, because I think they're the guys to make it happen. We're pushing the limits and doing some new things. Fingers crossed it all turns out.


Ah, sounds so familiar. I drove my 2.5 from MN to CT (Innovative) back in May. Are you guys planning on doing an AWD DSG swap? Jeff has been trying to convince me to do that for a long time now, but I haven't done it yet because I'm stupid and decided to sink money into the tip


----------



## Rabbid Rally Rabbit (May 5, 2013)

TrillyPop said:


> Ah, sounds so familiar. I drove my 2.5 from MN to CT (Innovative) back in May. Are you guys planning on doing an AWD DSG swap? Jeff has been trying to convince me to do that for a long time now, but I haven't done it yet because I'm stupid and decided to sink money into the tip


I've been thinking a flappy paddle AWD DSG 2.5T would be an incredible setup for a track car.


----------



## TrillyPop (Jan 27, 2010)

Rabbid Rally Rabbit said:


> I've been thinking a flappy paddle AWD DSG 2.5T would be an incredible setup for a track car.


The best way to do that is buy a golf R and put a 2.5T into it.


----------



## Rabbid Rally Rabbit (May 5, 2013)

TrillyPop said:


> The best way to do that is buy a golf R and put a 2.5T into it.


There's no DSG in there. A TT on the other hand...


----------



## Tombien (Sep 14, 2012)

*Sri = love*

Installed the SRI this weekend and I likes... Cheers IE, fantastic product, and the quality is pure love.:thumbup:


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 7, 2013)

Tombien said:


> Installed the SRI this weekend and I likes... Cheers IE, fantastic product, and the quality is pure love.:thumbup:


Awesome! Glad you are happy with it. If you have any photos we love to see these things installed, so feel free to share. :thumbup:


----------



## Tombien (Sep 14, 2012)

Phone pick for now. Computer died last week and can't download picks I took on camera.


----------



## Muad Dub (Feb 4, 2012)

I know this is beyond early but are you guys going to be selling the mani's at sowo? I'm going to be buying one this spring and getting it in the states would be a lot cheaper than getting it shipped way up here.


----------



## Cherb32 (Jun 18, 2006)

Ordered my SRI (finally)...cant wait to put it on! Found it cheaper ($834, powdercoated with free shipping) through BW Performance though. Is that normal for a dealer to sell it below MSRP since on the IE website it sells for almost $900 shipped??? 

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 2, 2009)

I think they are running a sale on them. Congrats on your purchase I think you will enjoy it a lot. :thumbup:


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 7, 2013)

Tombien said:


> Phone pick for now. Computer died last week and can't download picks I took on camera.


Looks great! :thumbup:



Muad Dub said:


> I know this is beyond early but are you guys going to be selling the mani's at sowo? I'm going to be buying one this spring and getting it in the states would be a lot cheaper than getting it shipped way up here.


Hard to say, we have not decided what shows we will be attending next year yet or what product we will bring along either.


----------



## Rabbid Rally Rabbit (May 5, 2013)

Rumor on the grapevine is that the 09+ is ready to start revving out to 7500RPM. When are y'all going to give us the love?


----------



## Rabbid Rally Rabbit (May 5, 2013)

Cherb32 said:


> Ordered my SRI (finally)...cant wait to put it on! Found it cheaper ($834, powdercoated with free shipping) through BW Performance though. Is that normal for a dealer to sell it below MSRP since on the IE website it sells for almost $900 shipped???
> 
> Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk


A dealer can sell a product for just about any price that doesn't violate antitrust rules or specific types of contractual arrangements. If BW wants to they can sell lose money on parts if they think it'll lead to selling labor or other parts.


----------



## Cherb32 (Jun 18, 2006)

Ahh ok...thanks for the clarification

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 2, 2009)

Rabbid Rally Rabbit said:


> A dealer can sell a product for just about any price that doesn't violate antitrust rules or specific types of contractual arrangements. If BW wants to they can sell lose money on parts if they think it'll lead to selling labor or other parts.


Well, we could always stop selling to them  However, we do allow some sales. :thumbup:


----------



## HollisJoy (Dec 26, 2011)

[email protected] said:


> Well, we could always stop selling to them  However, we do allow some sales. :thumbup:


geee...I wonder if there will be a Black Friday Sale...:laugh:


----------



## Rabbid Rally Rabbit (May 5, 2013)

[email protected] said:


> Well, we could always stop selling to them  However, we do allow some sales. :thumbup:


Isn't that how all contracts work?  Nobody has any obligations they don't take on willingly.


----------



## Cherb32 (Jun 18, 2006)

HollisJoy said:


> geee...I wonder if there will be a Black Friday Sale...:laugh:


Awww nooo I just bought mine lol

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 7, 2013)

Thought you guys might like to see a different look into our intake manifolds. The design of the actual intake manifold itself is only part of the story. Using in-house rapid prototyping 3D printers we tested and finalized the design for the best performance and vehicle fitment. The finalized design model is used to build patterns, these patterns make up the internal and external shape of the manifold and are used to create the sand mold for the casting process. This is a photo of the external patterns used for our 2.5L intake manifolds.


----------



## Rabbid Rally Rabbit (May 5, 2013)

[email protected] said:


> Thought you guys might like to see a different look into our intake manifolds. The design of the actual intake manifold itself is only part of the story. Using in-house rapid prototyping 3D printers we tested and finalized the design for the best performance and vehicle fitment. The finalized design model is used to build patterns, these patterns make up the internal and external shape of the manifold and are used to create the sand mold for the casting process. This is a photo of the external patterns used for our 2.5L intake manifolds.


Wow. I hadn't thought these would be sand cast. :laugh: sounds more and more like half an Italian V10.


----------



## 2.5_Twizz (Jul 26, 2012)

Rabbid Rally Rabbit said:


> Wow. I hadn't thought these would be sand cast. :laugh: sounds more and more like half an Italian V10.


You should hear my car when I shift 3rd to 4th. I'll try to get a clip of the sound.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I337 using Tapatalk


----------



## dr0pthehamm3r (Nov 30, 2007)

best sound is 6000+RPM or downshifting from 4th to 3rd and get a little burble going on in the exhaust. I swear its addicting...

late night run of 135+ in 4th around 5500 rpms and still pulling. my gawd.


----------



## HollisJoy (Dec 26, 2011)

the4ringer said:


> late night run of 135+ in 4th around 5500 rpms and still pulling. my gawd.


I don't think my roads are straight enough to try 135mph :what:


----------



## Rabbid Rally Rabbit (May 5, 2013)

HollisJoy said:


> I don't think my roads are straight enough to try 135mph :what:












I've been known to see nothing but this for 8 hours at a time. Muscle cars still sell out on the plains because there's miles and miles of miles and miles out here --and that's about it.


----------



## dr0pthehamm3r (Nov 30, 2007)

Short video around town


----------



## Rabbid Rally Rabbit (May 5, 2013)

[email protected] said:


> For all motor- if you don't care about MPG- get the shortest gears you can stand. That could be the EGT gearbox with it's 4.24 R&P. You could check the charts- it would be easy to just get a whole good gearbox and then slap a 1.8T or VR6 5th gear on the end.


Alright. I'm asking the wife to buy me a transmission for Xmas. What all is involved in this swap? Will my existing clutch and axles work?


----------



## AeroWrench (Oct 19, 2013)

Quick question about the SRI kit...are the pre-loaded ECUs you send out immo defeated? I want to go the core exchange route so I can be back on the road quickly but I'm just trying to figure out if I'm going to need to do some tinkering in VCDS.


----------



## dr0pthehamm3r (Nov 30, 2007)

AeroWrench said:


> Quick question about the SRI kit...are the pre-loaded ECUs you send out immo defeated? I want to go the core exchange route so I can be back on the road quickly but I'm just trying to figure out if I'm going to need to do some tinkering in VCDS.


its fine. I had the same question. I bought a core Flashed ECU and i've had no problems in the week I've ran it. :thumbup:


----------



## AeroWrench (Oct 19, 2013)

the4ringer said:


> its fine. I had the same question. I bought a core Flashed ECU and i've had no problems in the week I've ran it. :thumbup:


Awesome. Thanks buddy.


----------



## Tombien (Sep 14, 2012)

the4ringer said:


> its fine. I had the same question. I bought a core Flashed ECU and i've had no problems in the week I've ran it. :thumbup:


X2
Almost 3 weeks now and .....:laugh:


----------



## Rabbid Rally Rabbit (May 5, 2013)

Tombien said:


> X2
> Almost 3 weeks now and .....:laugh:


Still no MED 17.5 love


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 7, 2013)

AeroWrench said:


> Quick question about the SRI kit...are the pre-loaded ECUs you send out immo defeated? I want to go the core exchange route so I can be back on the road quickly but I'm just trying to figure out if I'm going to need to do some tinkering in VCDS.


Yes, there are zero immobilizer issues. Plug the ECU in and drive, no tinkering or VCDS needed. :thumbup:


----------



## Rabbid Rally Rabbit (May 5, 2013)

[email protected] said:


> Yes, there are zero immobilizer issues. Plug the ECU in and drive, no tinkering or VCDS needed. :thumbup:


Yes, but are there ECUs for the MAF-less 09-13 crew?


----------



## AeroWrench (Oct 19, 2013)

[email protected] said:


> Yes, there are zero immobilizer issues. Plug the ECU in and drive, no tinkering or VCDS needed. :thumbup:


Thanks! Ordered my kit today. Can't wait!


----------



## AeroWrench (Oct 19, 2013)

[email protected] said:


> Yes, there are zero immobilizer issues. Plug the ECU in and drive, no tinkering or VCDS needed. :thumbup:


Thanks! Ordered my kit today. Can't wait!


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 7, 2013)

Rabbid Rally Rabbit said:


> Yes, but are there ECUs for the MAF-less 09-13 crew?


Not yet, that tune is still in the works. I have no ETA right now either. 



AeroWrench said:


> Thanks! Ordered my kit today. Can't wait!


Awesome! Thanks for the order. :thumbup:


----------



## Cherb32 (Jun 18, 2006)

Got my SRI yesterday...cant wait to put it on!! Buuuut I gotta get smogged first though *weak sauce* then I can install it









Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 7, 2013)

Cherb32 said:


> Got my SRI yesterday...cant wait to put it on!! Buuuut I gotta get smogged first though *weak sauce* then I can install it


Looks like it made it safely! The black powder coat finish on these monsters sure are pretty. I love seeing customer photos of these.


----------



## HollisJoy (Dec 26, 2011)

Dropped mine off for powder coating, not black 











Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


----------



## DarkSideGTI (Aug 11, 2001)

Are you going to coat over the IE badge plate?


----------



## HollisJoy (Dec 26, 2011)

DarkSideGTI said:


> Are you going to coat over the IE badge plate?


No, I removed the badge & the powder coater will mask the area.


----------



## Jefnes3 (Aug 17, 2001)

Rabbid Rally Rabbit said:


> Yes, but are there ECUs for the MAF-less 09-13 crew?



'09-up tuning has been sorted. 


-Jeffrey Atwood


----------



## mk6matt (Jan 26, 2013)

Jefnes3 said:


> '09-up tuning has been sorted.
> 
> 
> -Jeffrey Atwood


----------



## dhenry (Feb 10, 2009)

Jefnes3 said:


> '09-up tuning has been sorted.
> 
> 
> -Jeffrey Atwood


does this mean us guys with the 2009 ecu can rev to the same rpm limit as those with the 08' and older ecu's?(should I go to my tuner for an update anytime soon?) I want to get past the 6850 limit and fully utilize the SRI paired with IE's pulley/tensioner solution for belt slips.


----------



## youngblood7868 (Nov 12, 2012)

Any word on 09+ e85 2.5 turbo tunes?

Sent from my SCH-S720C using Tapatalk 2


----------



## SocoJoe (Jul 4, 2009)

nickbeezy said:


> does this mean us guys with the 2009 ecu can rev to the same rpm limit as those with the 08' and older ecu's?(should I go to my tuner for an update anytime soon?) I want to get past the 6850 limit and fully utilize the SRI paired with IE's pulley/tensioner solution for belt slips.


This

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 4


----------



## Rabbid Rally Rabbit (May 5, 2013)

nickbeezy said:


> does this mean us guys with the 2009 ecu can rev to the same rpm limit as those with the 08' and older ecu's?(should I go to my tuner for an update anytime soon?) I want to get past the 6850 limit and fully utilize the SRI paired with IE's pulley/tensioner solution for belt slips.


The rev limiter is increased :beer:


----------



## Rabbid Rally Rabbit (May 5, 2013)

youngblood7868 said:


> Any word on 09+ e85


PM Jeff on this one. It's more complicated than just software on ours.


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 7, 2013)

Big news for all you 09+ guys, Integrated Engineering is proud to start offering our IE/UM Intake Manifold Stage 2 7300RPM software for all 09+ 2.5L cars with electric power steering! These are available now and live on the website for immediate check-out and part of the Black Friday sale! Get your intake manifold and software, complete IE intake manifold power kit, or the BF special package "Turkey Dinner" with a 09+ ECU option. Due to the more involved flash process of these ECUs, there is a additional 75.00 charge for 09+ software.



*Click the image to get yours now!*

Remember, all intake manifold orders made today (Friday) before Midnight will receive a free IE fuel rail and 2.5L T-Shirt! :thumbup:


----------



## Rabbid Rally Rabbit (May 5, 2013)

[email protected] said:


> Big news for all you 09+ guys, Integrated Engineering is proud to start offering our IE/UM Intake Manifold Stage 2 7500RPM software for all 09+ 2.5L cars with electric power steering! These are available now and live on the website for immediate check-out and part of the Black Friday sale! Get your intake manifold and software, complete IE intake manifold power kit, or the BF special package "Turkey Dinner" with a 09+ ECU option. Due to the more involved flash process of these ECUs, there is a additional 75.00 charge for 09+ software.


When do we get ECU core swap?


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 7, 2013)

Rabbid Rally Rabbit said:


> When do we get ECU core swap?


I have no ETA for that option as of now, flashing these ECUs is a entirely different process.


----------



## Cherb32 (Jun 18, 2006)

Ordered the recirculating catch can but had problems with adding the necessary AN fittings and hoses. I tried clearing cookies and restarting the browser with no luck so I ended up ordering just the catch can. This was happening with a few items. Id click add to cart and it would show my cart without the product. Only the catch can showed....is this a common issue?

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk


----------



## f5racing (Sep 9, 2012)

Cherb32 said:


> Ordered the recirculating catch can but had problems with adding the necessary AN fittings and hoses. I tried clearing cookies and restarting the browser with no luck so I ended up ordering just the catch can. This was happening with a few items. Id click add to cart and it would show my cart without the product. Only the catch can showed....is this a common issue?
> 
> Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk


I have noticed that with the new site you have to go into the item's description and then add it. 

Sent from my SCH-I605 using Tapatalk


----------



## Cherb32 (Jun 18, 2006)

Ahh I see. Ill try that then

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk


----------



## Cherb32 (Jun 18, 2006)

Will IE be making a header similar to evolution tuning's anytime soon? I think Im ready to pull the trigger on the evolution header but Ill wait if IE has plans on making one

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk


----------



## vr6-kamil (Sep 14, 2008)

[email protected] said:


> Big news for all you 09+ guys, Integrated Engineering is proud to start offering our IE/UM Intake Manifold Stage 2 7500RPM software for all 09+ 2.5L cars with electric power steering! These are available now and live on the website for immediate check-out and part of the Black Friday sale! Get your intake manifold and software, complete IE intake manifold power kit, or the BF special package "Turkey Dinner" with a 09+ ECU option. Due to the more involved flash process of these ECUs, there is a additional 75.00 charge for 09+ software.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Why does it say on the website "stage 2 7200 RPM" instead of 7500 like in the post?


----------



## dr0pthehamm3r (Nov 30, 2007)

yeah. i thought redline was 7200. I dont think I've pushed past 6800. Mainly cause I want to wait until the tensioner solution comes through


----------



## Rabbid Rally Rabbit (May 5, 2013)

the4ringer said:


> I want to wait until the tensioner solution comes through


You and almost everyone else


----------



## mk6matt (Jan 26, 2013)

What is the likely hood of throwing belts at ~7krpm?


----------



## vwluger22 (Jan 25, 2005)

mk6matt said:


> What is the likely hood of throwing belts at ~7krpm?


Been revving to 7200 for about 20k with no issues.

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk


----------



## Geo (Nov 14, 2000)

vwluger22 said:


> Been revving to 7200 for about 20k with no issues.
> 
> Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk



Consider yourself lucky. My car seemed fine when I first installed my SRI. I had about 10k miles the new setup and then it started throwing the belt. I am waiting for IE's solution as well.


----------



## f5racing (Sep 9, 2012)

I through a belt every couple of weeks. It is getting old. 

Sent from my SCH-I605 using Tapatalk


----------



## mk6matt (Jan 26, 2013)

Are certain years more likely to throw belts then others?


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 7, 2013)

vr6-kamil said:


> Why does it say on the website "stage 2 7200 RPM" instead of 7500 like in the post?


Sorry about that, mis-communication on my part. The official rev limit for the 09+ cars is *7300RPM*. 



the4ringer said:


> yeah. i thought redline was 7200. I dont think I've pushed past 6800. Mainly cause I want to wait until the tensioner solution comes through





Rabbid Rally Rabbit said:


> You and almost everyone else


We are working on it guys, and its getting closer. The tensioner design is working great, we are currently stress testing the actual components (fasteners, bearings, etc...) of the tensioner. We don't want these to fail and will not release them early without lots of dyno and road testing. These tensioners are not a simple pully design, we tried that and it did not work, instead of throwing belts it shredded them. 



mk6matt said:


> What is the likely hood of throwing belts at ~7krpm?


We have not seen any problems on our shop car in the 7Krpm range yet, however our dyno engine started throwing them in the 8Krpm range if I remember correctly. 



vwluger22 said:


> Been revving to 7200 for about 20k with no issues.


Seems hit and miss, I believe most people will be probably be fine, sustained high RPM is where it seems to get more likely to throw belts.



f5racing said:


> I through a belt every couple of weeks. It is getting old.


Understandably, we are working on it as fast as we can while not cutting any corners and ensuring its a solid product and solution.



mk6matt said:


> Are certain years more likely to throw belts then others?


Not likely, the design of the factory tensioner is just not engineered for higher RPM... this is consistent across all model years.


----------



## youngblood7868 (Nov 12, 2012)

I haven't had a problems yet.But I don't ever rev mine that high for any length of time.Crossing my fingers 

Sent from my SCH-S720C using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Geo (Nov 14, 2000)

youngblood7868 said:


> I haven't had a problems yet.But I don't ever rev mine that high for any length of time.Crossing my fingers
> 
> Sent from my SCH-S720C using Tapatalk 2



running mine all the way up to 7200 in 1st and 2nd doesn't seem to cause issues. It's when I'm running out 3rd and 4th is when I start seeing issues which coincides with [email protected] mentioning sustained high rpms. Rarely do I get to reuse a belt when it has a problem :/


----------



## Golf_Gr (Mar 30, 2009)

I've been revving my engine to 7600 for a while now and so far no belts have been thrown.


----------



## tay272 (Aug 22, 2007)

How so? The highest any of the 2.5 SRI tunes will rev is 7500 and thats pretty much solely for the Mk5s.


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 7, 2013)

*PRODUCT UPDATE*​









The new IE version 2 vent-to-atmosphere billet catch can is designed to catch all of the oil fumes and gunk omitted from the factory engine breather systems. This not only removes the blow-by oil and build-up, but will greatly help reduce oil buildup in the intake system, valves, combustion chamber, vacuum system, and PCV hoses which relates to power loss and poor drivability. Our VTA catch can simply installs in place of your factory breather system with two 1/2NPT breather inlets.




























The V2 IE billet VTA catch can features an all new state-of-the-art baffle system, this design separates more oil than traditional catch can designs and keeps the liquid in the chamber and out of your engine bay. This sleek catch can is fully serviceable, easily disassembling if needed. Draining the catch can is simple with use of a bottom mounted drain plug. The included choice of 90 degree or straight mounting bracket makes installing the can into any engine bay easy, finish your install with anodized fittings and hose found in our web store. This beautiful can is finished with a bright black anodize finish, which maintains a stealthy appearance, while looking great in your engine bay. 




























*See more here!*​


----------



## Cherb32 (Jun 18, 2006)

Any info on a header???

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk


----------



## Rabbid Rally Rabbit (May 5, 2013)

Cherb32 said:


> Any info on a header???
> 
> Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk


Does IE even make exhaust manifolds?


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 7, 2013)

Cherb32 said:


> Any info on a header???


Nothing in the works right now, does not mean there will not be at some point in the future.



Rabbid Rally Rabbit said:


> Does IE even make exhaust manifolds?


Nothing as of right now.


----------



## Rabbid Rally Rabbit (May 5, 2013)

[email protected] said:


> Nothing in the works right now, does not mean there will not be at some point in the future.


If y'all get into the biz of making exhaust manifolds, please go ahead and make a full blown turbo kit. It'd be pretty slick to have a kit developed by IE on yall's engine dyno. Your engine dyno room is on par with what we had at the University of Texas racing team and is better than what I get access to on the Texas Tech auto racing team.


----------



## f5racing (Sep 9, 2012)

*Random question*

I remember a while back reading in this thread a conversation of sorts regarding under drive pulleys and their gains versus the effects of losing the OEM crank pulley and its harmonic balancer. IE's main argument was the side effects were not worth the profit that would be generated from the relatively easy design and manufacture of lighter crank pulleys in a smaller diameter.

With all the issues I have been having throwing belts recently, I have become very familiar with the belts on the 2.5L, and I have a question to ask.

Why can't the pulley on the A/C compressor be redesigned larger? There is plenty of room for what would need to be done to accommodate the same drop in belt speed. You could even leave the A/C drive the same and just make the secondary pulley on the A/C compressor smaller and thus under drive the water pump and alternator, thus accommodating the same drop in belt speed and still keeping those in warm climates happy.

I guess this all stems from the influx of us that are beginning to utilize the upper RPM ranges in order to extract the power capabilities of this motor. At some point we will begin seeing premature failure of the water pump, compressor, and alternator from the 100% increase in normal operating RPM of the motor.

I don't know, and could be way off base here, but it seems like a solution to a couple issues without having to take anything away from the original function of the crank pulley.


----------



## Rabbid Rally Rabbit (May 5, 2013)

f5racing said:


> I remember a while back reading in this thread a conversation of sorts regarding under drive pulleys and their gains versus the effects of losing the OEM crank pulley and its harmonic balancer. IE's main argument was the side effects were not worth the profit that would be generated from the relatively easy design and manufacture of lighter crank pulleys in a smaller diameter.
> 
> With all the issues I have been having throwing belts recently, I have become very familiar with the belts on the 2.5L, and I have a question to ask.
> 
> ...


You're on point here TBH. The accessories need to be underdriven with an SRI --and you'd avoid any problems with the A/C by increasing the idle RPM. If you need a heavier pulley with an elastomiter, do it --but there's no reason we can't have a smaller diameter on a stock weight pulley w/ an elastomiter.

OR we could just find a way to get a smaller diameter fluidampner on here. That would be even better.


----------



## f5racing (Sep 9, 2012)

Rabbid Rally Rabbit said:


> You're on point here TBH. The accessories need to be underdriven with an SRI --and you'd avoid any problems with the A/C by increasing the idle RPM. If you need a heavier pulley with an elastomiter, do it --but there's no reason we can't have a smaller diameter on a stock weight pulley w/ an elastomiter.
> 
> OR we could just find a way to get a smaller diameter fluidampner on here. That would be even better.


I would love to simplify the issue with a smaller diameter fluidampner, but considering the total lack of support for the platform outside of a few companies (IE being one the key developers here) I doubt it will ever materialize.


----------



## Rabbid Rally Rabbit (May 5, 2013)

f5racing said:


> I would love to simplify the issue with a smaller diameter fluidampner, but considering the total lack of support for the platform outside of a few companies (IE being one the key developers here) I doubt it will ever materialize.


IE could still develop a smaller diameter pulley with an elastomer.


----------



## f5racing (Sep 9, 2012)

Rabbid Rally Rabbit said:


> IE could still develop a smaller diameter pulley with an elastomer.


They could, and hopefully the send a prototype with the tensioner I will be ordering the minute they list them...


----------



## Cherb32 (Jun 18, 2006)

f5racing said:


> I have noticed that with the new site you have to go into the item's description and then add it.
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I605 using Tapatalk


Tried it...no dice. Its the same with the hose for the AN fittings. Nothing shows up in my cart. I tried to add the AN fittings alone and my cart stays empty.

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 7, 2013)

f5racing said:


> I remember a while back reading in this thread a conversation of sorts regarding under drive pulleys and their gains versus the effects of losing the OEM crank pulley and its harmonic balancer. IE's main argument was the side effects were not worth the profit that would be generated from the relatively easy design and manufacture of lighter crank pulleys in a smaller diameter.
> 
> With all the issues I have been having throwing belts recently, I have become very familiar with the belts on the 2.5L, and I have a question to ask.
> 
> ...


I will let Pete converse with you guys about this more. 



Cherb32 said:


> Tried it...no dice. Its the same with the hose for the AN fittings. Nothing shows up in my cart. I tried to add the AN fittings alone and my cart stays empty.


This is a problem we are actively trying to fix, as of right now you have to enter the actual product and add it to cart in the product description, I know it's annoying. We do have our web guy working on it.


----------



## tay272 (Aug 22, 2007)

I know you guys have an upgraded billet tensioner pulley in the works. My question is are you still working on making a complete set of lighter accessory pulleys? I remember you mentioning this awhile back when you first brought up the tensioner pulley. For how many extra pulleys there are on this engine that do nothing but spin, it sure would help shed some weight and also rev up quicker. Just wondering if you're still going through with that or only the tensioner pulley?


----------



## Rabbid Rally Rabbit (May 5, 2013)

tay272 said:


> I know you guys have an upgraded billet tensioner pulley in the works. My question is are you still working on making a complete set of lighter accessory pulleys? I remember you mentioning this awhile back when you first brought up the tensioner pulley. For how many extra pulleys there are on this engine that do nothing but spin, it sure would help shed some weight and also rev up quicker. Just wondering if you're still going through with that or only the tensioner pulley?


I'd love to see a chain and cog conversion --an all chain motor would be sick.


----------



## 5.0birdie (Jul 30, 2004)

Rabbid Rally Rabbit said:


> I'd love to see a chain and cog conversion --an all chain motor would be sick.


No way, electrically driven alternator is the only way to fly


----------



## Rabbid Rally Rabbit (May 5, 2013)

5.0birdie said:


> No way, electrically driven alternator is the only way to fly


Huh? An alternator cannot be electrically driven --it's an electrical generator.


----------



## iowarabbit (Mar 29, 2007)

Rabbid Rally Rabbit said:


> Huh? An alternator cannot be electrically driven --it's an electrical generator.


haha sure it can, just with a mechanical linkage and an inbuilt efficiency loss. i'm gonna go ahead and say that was a "free energy" physics joke.


----------



## Rabbid Rally Rabbit (May 5, 2013)

iowarabbit said:


> haha sure it can, just with a mechanical linkage and an inbuilt efficiency loss. i'm gonna go ahead and say that was a "free energy" physics joke.


Perpetual energy is the best energy. :beer:


----------



## 5.0birdie (Jul 30, 2004)

Rabbid Rally Rabbit said:


> Huh? An alternator cannot be electrically driven --it's an electrical generator.


That's the joke.


----------



## HollisJoy (Dec 26, 2011)

We just need one, two, or four of these at each wheel.


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 7, 2013)

Here is a cool photo for you guys:










This is a cutaway look into the Integrated Engineering 2.5L 5 cylinder intake manifold with a great view of our bellmouth design. Computational Fluid Dynamics software, 3D rapid prototyping, and our in-house engine dyno test cell were used to research and develop the optimized best performing bellmouth design for the 2.5L 5 cylinder engine. The bellmouth in conjunction with the unique runner and plenum design have produced the highest performing 2.5L intake manifolds available.


----------



## zevion (Oct 23, 2009)

[email protected] said:


> Here is a cool photo for you guys:


It's like art. :thumbup:


----------



## DerekH (Sep 4, 2010)

The only thing i dont like about that pic is it means there is one less manifold in this world. kinda makes me sad.


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 7, 2013)

DerekH said:


> The only thing i dont like about that pic is it means there is one less manifold in this world. kinda makes me sad.


Don't worry, that was an early pre-production test manifold that was not a finished casting. It was never meant to be or able to run. :thumbup:


----------



## DerekH (Sep 4, 2010)

[email protected] said:


> Don't worry, that was an early pre-production test manifold that was not a finished casting. It was never meant to be or able to run. :thumbup:


Whew, that's a relief. Back to happy mine is almost here.


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 7, 2013)

DerekH said:


> Whew, that's a relief. Back to happy mine is almost here.


Ha ha ha. :laugh:


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 7, 2013)

For all you 2.5L Turbo guys:

*NEW PRODUCT*


*Integrated Engineering Manual Boost Controllers*

A manual boost controller (MBC) is a simple way to raise boost pressure and increase horsepower on your turbocharged engine. The new IE MBC can not only adjust boost effectively above the base wastegate pressure, but through extensive research and development we have designed a unit that will reducing spool times and keep consistent boost pressures.










The IE MBC has been designed with a ball and a spring, so you can expect boost control to be linear and smooth with no concern for spiking compared to bleed style boost controllers. The IE MBC uses a ceramic ball versus a steel ball, which can move much quicker and let boost through faster due to the material being lightweight when compared to steel. It is critical to have the ball move quickly, as it makes boost control nearly instant and keeps the boost pressure consistent.










This red anodized billet unit is designed to be adjustable from the base wastegate pressure to over 30 psi without having to swap internal components, making it perfect for nearly any turbo setup. Install is made easy and attractive for any engine bay with the included stainless steel mount bracket and hardware . 










To make the IE MBC even more universal, we offer them with the option of ¼” hose barb fittings or -4AN fittings. The barb fittings are to be used in any setup using rubber or silicone vacuum hose and the-4AN fittings are used when braided lines are preferred. The -4AN fittings feature the same M10X1.0 thread as popular Tial brand wastegates for ease of install. Simply purchase an additional -4AN fitting (IE part number IEBAUU9-5), choice of -4AN hose ends, and your choice of -4AN braided line for an easy install. All of these items are available in our web store.










Each boost controller includes a stainless steel mount bracket, bolts, and nuts for mounting. If opting for the barb fitting style, three feet of silicone hose will be included as well.










Learn more about the new IE MBC HERE!


----------



## Cherb32 (Jun 18, 2006)

Nice!!

Sent from my SM-N900V using Tapatalk


----------



## Geo (Nov 14, 2000)

any updates for the tensioner solution?

just curious testing is going smoothly or if revisions have been needed to restart the testing phase?


----------



## Rabbid Rally Rabbit (May 5, 2013)

Geo said:


> any updates for the tensioner solution?
> 
> just curious testing is going smoothly or if revisions have been needed to restart the testing phase?


I'm rather surprised how hush-hush IE is being about their serpentine kits. They've told us it's a rather involved process, but unusually they haven't posted any pictures.

There's more going on with these than just tensioners. A simple tensioner didn't prevent losing belts, and don't forget revving out to ~7.5K will cause premature accessory and water pump failure if we don't get some sort of viable underdrive pulley system too. Problem is, most under drive crank pulleys are rough on the motor and make the A/C work poorly.

What IS certain is Pete and Tyler have both said the serpentine fix is more complicated than they originally planned.


----------



## HollisJoy (Dec 26, 2011)

Maybe an IE version of an under driven fluid damper type device?
IIRC, they were looking at the TTRS 2.5


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


----------



## Rabbid Rally Rabbit (May 5, 2013)

HollisJoy said:


> Maybe an IE version of an under driven fluid damper type device?


I wish it were that simple. I've been thinking about this a LOT. I'm come to thinking a multiple pulley kit like what sells for VR6s is a better solution. We'll see what they do, but IE does make accessory pulleys --not crank pulleys.

If they do that, they'd be able to control the speed of each accessory separately. This is a good thing --my under drive crank pulley wasn't ideal in 100F weather. Yeah, you can bump the idle, but that'll wear stuff out faster too. 



HollisJoy said:


> IIRC, they were looking at the TTRS 2.5


Different bolt pattern.


----------



## B5Bombers (Aug 20, 2008)

Any word on cams for this motor?


----------



## Cherb32 (Jun 18, 2006)

I thought the HP gain from the cams werent worth the high price of making them. Not sure if it was discussed with IE but Ive seen it discussed with other manufacturers.

Sent from my Galaxy Note 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## Rabbid Rally Rabbit (May 5, 2013)

Cherb32 said:


> I thought the HP gain from the cams werent worth the high price of making them. Not sure if it was discussed with IE but Ive seen it discussed with other manufacturers.
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Note 3 using Tapatalk


Pete already designed some, and they'll make power. They're just going to require a built head and either a turbo or a high comp (11.5:1) NA block.


----------



## lessthanalex (Oct 12, 2009)

Rabbid Rally Rabbit said:


> Pete already designed some, and they'll make power. They're just going to require a built head and either a turbo or a high comp (11.5:1) NA block.


Hoping the high comp can be me in 2015. 

Sent from my HTC One S using Tapatalk


----------



## Cherb32 (Jun 18, 2006)

Rabbid Rally Rabbit said:


> Pete already designed some, and they'll make power. They're just going to require a built head and either a turbo or a high comp (11.5:1) NA block.


Cool. So pricewise we may be looking at ~$5k for the cams and NA block as a combo from IE.....hopefully

Sent from my Galaxy Note 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## Rabbid Rally Rabbit (May 5, 2013)

Cherb32 said:


> Cool. So pricewise we may be looking at ~$5k for the cams and NA block as a combo from IE.....hopefully
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Note 3 using Tapatalk


No way. The IE P&P head is $5K all by it's lonesome. I'll be surprised if a full-on 11.5:1 NA long block with cams retails for under $10K.

These ain't domestics, Cherb. Worst part about Euros is the price of parts.


----------



## Cherb32 (Jun 18, 2006)

Rabbid Rally Rabbit said:


> No way. The IE P&P head is $5K all by it's lonesome. I'll be surprised if a full-on 11.5:1 NA long block with cams retails for under $10K.
> 
> These ain't domestics, Cherb. Worst part about Euros is the price of parts.


Ouch...yeah I tend to forget the prices regarding euros:banghead:. A friend of mine can work wonders on a chevy with $5k. Yeah simple parts are crazy in price with Euros and with $10k for that setup..definitely out of my price range. At least dreaming is free lol. I wouldnt mind having domestic but I do like to power through a turn more than going in a straight line 

Sent from my Galaxy Note 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## Rabbid Rally Rabbit (May 5, 2013)

Cherb32 said:


> Ouch...yeah I tend to forget the prices regarding euros:banghead:. A friend of mine can work wonders on a chevy with $5k.


It's frustrating, but remember --IE's per-unit cost is significantly higher and their sales volume significantly lower than a massive Big3 aftermarket parts maker. 



Cherb32 said:


> I wouldnt mind having domestic but I do like to power through a turn more than going in a straight line


Strangely, the type of racing I do is absolutely dominated by Ford and VAG. A VW 2.5L Golf/Rabbit is hands down the king for a RallyX build stateside at the moment. The only other viable option is a Volvo C30 --but a C30 Polestar costs $30K and the price of Volvo performance parts is absolutely obscene even compared to other Euros. Volvo performance parts get imported because the niche is that small in the US. 

There are two cars that'd blow my Golf build away in RalkyX, but VW won't bring the Polo here, and the US Fiesta ST uses a 5-door chassis that both MSport and FRPP told me was effectively impossible to adapt to the Fiesta ST-GRC configuration.


There ain't many options, and IE makes damn fine parts --their prices hurt, but losing hurts more.


----------



## kevin splits (Aug 23, 2010)

Hmm gonna have to order that mbc I think


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 7, 2013)

Rabbid Rally Rabbit said:


> I'm rather surprised how hush-hush IE is being about their serpentine kits. They've told us it's a rather involved process, but unusually they haven't posted any pictures.
> 
> There's more going on with these than just tensioners. A simple tensioner didn't prevent losing belts, and don't forget revving out to ~7.5K will cause premature accessory and water pump failure if we don't get some sort of viable underdrive pulley system too. Problem is, most under drive crank pulleys are rough on the motor and make the A/C work poorly.
> 
> What IS certain is Pete and Tyler have both said the serpentine fix is more complicated than they originally planned.


We have had good results from our street car testing on our new tensioner design, however we need to do a lot of brutal engine dyno testing before it can be signed off for production and sale. Currently the engine dyno is backed-up with a lot of projects waiting to go on from many different engines and the tensioner testing is waiting in-line for the 2.5L to get back into the test cell. We are being a little hush about releasing early photos of the tensioner right now as it is a very new design and we don't want it out there visually until we can verify the reliability.


----------



## Rabbid Rally Rabbit (May 5, 2013)

[email protected] said:


> We have had good results from our street car testing on our new tensioner design, however we need to do a lot of brutal engine dyno testing before it can be signed off for production and sale. Currently the engine dyno is backed-up with a lot of projects waiting to go on from many different engines and the tensioner testing is waiting in-line for the 2.5L to get back into the test cell. We are being a little hush about releasing early photos of the tensioner right now as it is a very new design and we don't want it out there visually until we can verify the reliability.


Will there also be an accessory pulley set like y'all make for VR6s and 1.8Ts? I would sign up for a pulley set. Reducing rotational mass is where it's at :thumbup:


----------



## mk6matt (Jan 26, 2013)

I know you guys posted this at one point but I can no longer find it. I was wondering what hardware I need to install the fuel rail?


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 7, 2013)

Rabbid Rally Rabbit said:


> Will there also be an accessory pulley set like y'all make for VR6s and 1.8Ts? I would sign up for a pulley set. Reducing rotational mass is where it's at :thumbup:


Not sure if this is something in the works or not, I'll let our engineers know there is interest. :thumbup:



mk6matt said:


> I know you guys posted this at one point but I can no longer find it. I was wondering what hardware I need to install the fuel rail?


Sure:

1X IE OE fuel line quick disconnect to -6AN adapter
1X  -8AN plug 
2X 90 degree -6AN hose ends
1X -8AN to -6AN reducer fitting
1 foot of -6AN braided fuel line (will need to cut down for correct length so be sure measure).

:thumbup:


----------



## mk6matt (Jan 26, 2013)

Thanks Tyler! Are these things I can find at my local hardware store or are they specific for the fuel rail?


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 7, 2013)

mk6matt said:


> Thanks Tyler! Are these things I can find at my local hardware store or are they specific for the fuel rail?


I don't think you will find these items at a hardware store. Most will be available at something like a hydraulic and hose shop, but will be very large and ugly brass type fittings. For the nice looking anodized fittings and hose ends like you see linked you need a specialty fittings store, most will be on-line. The OE fuel line to -6AN adapter you need is only manufactured by us.


----------



## Cherb32 (Jun 18, 2006)

These goodies going in this weekend...cant wait. 

Sent from my Galaxy Note 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 7, 2013)

Cherb32 said:


> These goodies going in this weekend...cant wait.


Fantastic! Make sure you share a photo of them installed! :thumbup: And enjoy it, you're gonna love the performance and sound.


----------



## f5racing (Sep 9, 2012)

Alright, the pistons and rods are sitting in the garage. The valves and springs are on order from you guys. All I need now is a way to keep this belt on. So, to once again beat a dead horse, any updates? If you want a daily driver mule for 8k+ RPM, just let me know.


----------



## BrokenXMSN (Oct 14, 2013)

Sorry I'm new here...about what mileage does this belt tentioner issue show up? I'm at 47,000 in my 2010 jetta 2.5


----------



## dhenry (Feb 10, 2009)

x2 on tensioner updates. i need the IE solution as soon as it is ready


----------



## lessthanalex (Oct 12, 2009)

BrokenXMSN said:


> Sorry I'm new here...about what mileage does this belt tentioner issue show up? I'm at 47,000 in my 2010 jetta 2.5


Shows up when you rev to >7500rpm.

Sent from my HTC One S using Tapatalk


----------



## Gunbunny08 (Nov 13, 2008)

I can't wait to get these on my 2.5! I'm surprised how big the plenum and bellmouths look up close, and the fuel rail is top notch as well. Great stuff IE! Now I just need your valve cover and recirc catch can... and tensioner fix *cough cough* :beer:


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 7, 2013)

Sorry guys, I wish we had a better update about the tensioner release for you. More testing has set us back a little unfortunately. This is why we do things the way we do by taking our time with tons of torture testing before premature product releases, I would hate to see these go on sale marketed as a solution and start having guys throw belts again. At least you're are not throwing timing belts.  We will keep you updated when we learn more.



Gunbunny08 said:


> I can't wait to get these on my 2.5! I'm surprised how big the plenum and bellmouths look up close, and the fuel rail is top notch as well. Great stuff IE! Now I just need your valve cover and recirc catch can... and tensioner fix *cough cough* :beer:


Very cool, you are going to love the manifold. The black powder finish with the IE red anodized fuel rail, its my personal favorite combination. :thumbup: Enjoy!


----------



## Rabbid Rally Rabbit (May 5, 2013)

[email protected] said:


> Sorry guys, I wish we had a better update about the tensioner release for you. More testing has set us back a little unfortunately.


There's really only two viable solutions IMHO. Full pulley kit or a chain/sprocket conversion.

Jus' $0.02 from the peanut gallery.


----------



## Cherb32 (Jun 18, 2006)

Finally finished installing my eurojet catback and the IE SRI....I had the recirculation catch can installed but it made the car shake and stall multiple times. Im not sure as to how the catch can will work with the SRI. Once it was taken out, the car ran fine. So Im still venting to atmosphere at the moment. The exhaust was pretty easy to bolt on but the hangars are a pain in the ass to work with. Grease is defnitely recommended. Did it myself in the driveway.

















Sent from my Galaxy Note 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## iowarabbit (Mar 29, 2007)

Cherb32 said:


> Finally finished installing my eurojet catback and the IE SRI....I had the recirculation catch can installed but it made the car shake and stall multiple times.


You could presumably just throw your filter on the output of the recirculating can if you still want to cut down on oil condensation in the engine bay.


----------



## Cherb32 (Jun 18, 2006)

iowarabbit said:


> You could presumably just throw your filter on the output of the recirculating can if you still want to cut down on oil condensation in the engine bay.


Yeah I think I will go that route just to give the can some use

Sent from my Galaxy Note 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 7, 2013)

Something is not right if you are stumbling and stalling out at idle with a recirculated catch can. Send me a PM on how you had it setup and I will help you get it running the proper way.


----------



## Cherb32 (Jun 18, 2006)

Pm sent

Sent from my Galaxy Note 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## Cherb32 (Jun 18, 2006)

Any word on a header from IE? Im planning on getting the evolution tuning header but Ill definitely hold off on it if IE plans on making one


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 7, 2013)

Cherb32 said:


> Any word on a header from IE? Im planning on getting the evolution tuning header but Ill definitely hold off on it if IE plans on making one


No plans to make a header any time soon.


----------



## Slow12v (Mar 25, 2011)

I can't wait for this tensioner to get released. I've been saving for this dam thing forever.


----------



## f5racing (Sep 9, 2012)

Slow12v said:


> I can't wait for this tensioner to get released. I've been saving for this dam thing forever.


This. I had to pick up a belt the other night in more than one piece. There has to be a better way…lol


----------



## Cherb32 (Jun 18, 2006)

Im stoked..got my flashed ECU for the SRI in...just gotta install it now. Thanks for your help Tyler! 

Sent from my Galaxy Note 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 7, 2013)

Cherb32 said:


> Im stoked..got my flashed ECU for the SRI in...just gotta install it now. Thanks for your help Tyler!
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Note 3 using Tapatalk


No problem! :thumbup: Enjoy!


----------



## Cherb32 (Jun 18, 2006)

So can I get somewhat of an explanation of why the push for selling the SRI manifold while when looking at the spring/retainer kit page on the IE website it says:

"Increasing your engines power output often comes with modifications that require more RPMs to get the most out of it, such as larger turbochargers, tuned intake manifolds and bigger cams. Upgrading those components without changing out the valve springs can leave you with a short power band or cause valve float and other significant damage."

Based off of this statement, why arent the spring/retainer kit offered with the intake manifold as a kit or brought to your customers attention? Why isnt this statement on the SRI page?
Or can the OEM springs/retainers handle around the 7200 RPM range?

Im just a little concerned as Ive seen multiple people state here that they are shredding belts and whatnot at that high of an RPM, but internally what damage are they causing? Is this spring/retainer kit a requirement?


----------



## Pat @ Pitt Soundworks (Nov 14, 2008)

OEM cam lift profile and belt shredding induced rev limiters are the problem. If you can't rev past 8 or have more aggressive cams, there isn't a point to upgrading springs.

With that said, if cams and tensioner are coming, it will be required eventually


----------



## f5racing (Sep 9, 2012)

Cherb32 said:


> So can I get somewhat of an explanation of why the push for selling the SRI manifold while when looking at the spring/retainer kit page on the IE website it says:
> 
> "Increasing your engines power output often comes with modifications that require more RPMs to get the most out of it, such as larger turbochargers, tuned intake manifolds and bigger cams. Upgrading those components without changing out the valve springs can leave you with a short power band or cause valve float and other significant damage."
> 
> ...


From the conversations I had before I purchased the SRI, the factory valves and springs will hold up with 7600 RPM or so without incident. I don't know how long they will last, but so far I have been romping on mine for over 5k miles with no issues at all (in the head, anyway).

Now belts, that is another story entirely...


----------



## Cherb32 (Jun 18, 2006)

Cool good to know. I just didnt know if I should be concerned because I too have been shifting around 6500

Sent from my Galaxy Note 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## Cherb32 (Jun 18, 2006)

So besides the tensioner...whats next on the new product list? Oil/coolant/washer caps? Turbo kit? Strut tower bars? 

Sent from my Galaxy Note 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## f5racing (Sep 9, 2012)

cherb32 said:


> so besides the tensioner...whats next on the new product list? Oil/coolant/washer caps? Turbo kit? Strut tower bars?
> 
> Sent from my galaxy note 3 using tapatalk


cams please!


----------



## Pat @ Pitt Soundworks (Nov 14, 2008)

Bottle caps and strut bars are for pansies. Let's see some bullet adjustable roller rockers.


----------



## Rabbid Rally Rabbit (May 5, 2013)

Pat @ Pitt Soundworks said:


> Bottle caps and strut bars are for pansies. Let's see some bullet adjustable roller rockers.


Bottle caps are merely for looking cool, but what's pansy about chassis rigidity? Isn't that a great side effect of a roll cage?


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 7, 2013)

Cherb32 said:


> So besides the tensioner...whats next on the new product list? Oil/coolant/washer caps? Turbo kit? Strut tower bars?


Hard to say what is next for the 2.5L, we have a big development list for all the new VAG engines and even more products in the works for this year.


----------



## Rabbid Rally Rabbit (May 5, 2013)

[email protected] said:


> Hard to say what is next for the 2.5L, we have a big development list for all the new VAG engines and even more products in the works for this year.


Sounds like a couched way of saying --"we're probably not doing much more for this dead engine when the MK7 is about to launch with newer motors."

Am I reading this right?


----------



## WhatNoGarnish (Jul 6, 2007)

Rabbid Rally Rabbit said:


> Sounds like a couched way of saying --"we're probably not doing much more for this dead engine when the MK7 is about to launch with newer motors."
> 
> Am I reading this right?


yup, your right :beer:


----------



## Cherb32 (Jun 18, 2006)

Well...it was good while it lasted I guess

Sent from my Galaxy Note 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 7, 2013)

Rabbid Rally Rabbit said:


> Sounds like a couched way of saying --"we're probably not doing much more for this dead engine when the MK7 is about to launch with newer motors."
> 
> Am I reading this right?


Don't read into that wrong, what I intended to say was I do not know what will be released for the 2.5L next as we have a lot of projects in the works... including the 2.5L. We still love this platform and will continue development, we have multiple things in the works right now actually.


----------



## Rabbid Rally Rabbit (May 5, 2013)

[email protected] said:


> We still love this platform and will continue development, we have multiple things in the works right now actually.


:beer:

Good man!


----------



## Pat @ Pitt Soundworks (Nov 14, 2008)

Rabbid Rally Rabbit said:


> Bottle caps are merely for looking cool, but what's pansy about chassis rigidity? Isn't that a great side effect of a roll cage?


A strut tower bar on the mk5+ has virtually no effect on rigidity. Iirc, the 5s are 40% more rigid than the 4s, and 6s even more so.

Their time is better spent developing go fast bits, not something someone with a welder could put together in an hour or two.


----------



## Rabbid Rally Rabbit (May 5, 2013)

Pat @ Pitt Soundworks said:


> A strut tower bar on the mk5+ has virtually no effect on rigidity. Iirc, the 5s are 40% more rigid than the 4s, and 6s even more so.
> 
> Their time is better spent developing go fast bits, not something someone with a welder could put together in an hour or two.


I was just giving you a hard time. I'd rather have rocker upgrades too. :beer:


----------



## youngblood7868 (Nov 12, 2012)

Yea not much to them...

Sent from my SCH-R970X using Tapatalk


----------



## RBT-Tuned (Dec 24, 2013)

[email protected] said:


> Don't read into that wrong, what I intended to say was I do not know what will be released for the 2.5L next as we have a lot of projects in the works... including the 2.5L. We still love this platform and will continue development, we have multiple things in the works right now actually.


We are really happy to hear that Tyler! Thank you for not pulling an APR. We are hoping to grab a power kit. Performance by IE :thumbup: :beer:


----------



## Cherb32 (Jun 18, 2006)

RBT-Tuned said:


> We are really happy to hear that Tyler! Thank you for not pulling an APR. We are hoping to grab a power kit. Performance by IE :thumbup: :beer:


x2....IE has great products. All I get are stares from the sound the intake mani/eurojet exhaust make (resembles the VR6).

Its just annoying when I get asked by dubbers if I have a GTI or an R....smh

Sent from my Galaxy Note 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## Slow12v (Mar 25, 2011)

[email protected] said:


> Don't read into that wrong, what I intended to say was I do not know what will be released for the 2.5L next as we have a lot of projects in the works... including the 2.5L. We still love this platform and will continue development, we have multiple things in the works right now actually.


You know what I want just gimme the dam thing already:banghead::banghead::banghead:


----------



## Rabbid Rally Rabbit (May 5, 2013)

Cherb32 said:


> x2....IE has great products. All I get are stares from the sound the intake mani/eurojet exhaust make (resembles the VR6).
> 
> Its just annoying when I get asked by dubbers if I have a GTI or an R....smh
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Note 3 using Tapatalk


I rolled up on a guy test driving a MK6 .:R about 5-6 months ago --right after I deleted some unnecessary parts. The guy turned to the salesman and said, "you told me there aren't any MK6 VR6s!"

These cars sound amazing on the low end sans unnecessary equipment --but when I scream out past 6K, it gets a bit ...raspy.


----------



## Cherb32 (Jun 18, 2006)

Rabbid Rally Rabbit said:


> I rolled up on a guy test driving a MK6 .:R about 5-6 months ago --right after I deleted some unnecessary parts. The guy turned to the salesman and said, "you told me there aren't any MK6 VR6s!"
> 
> These cars sound amazing on the low end sans unnecessary equipment --but when I scream out past 6K, it gets a bit ...raspy.


Ha! Yeah Especially letting off of the gas around 3k to get the gurgling from the exhaust. I just love it. Yeah the exhaust can get slightly raspy at 6k but its not too noticable

Sent from my Galaxy Note 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## 2010golfmk6 (Aug 1, 2011)

Looking to buy the 2.5 fresh air intake how ever my car did not come with air pump from factory and only has the 1 hose going to the crankcase breather engine code is CBTA. Will this still work 

thanks


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 7, 2013)

2010golfmk6 said:


> Looking to buy the 2.5 fresh air intake how ever my car did not come with air pump from factory and only has the 1 hose going to the crankcase breather engine code is CBTA. Will this still work
> 
> thanks


Yes it will, you will use the supplied plug on the intake instead of the breather hose.. :thumbup:


----------



## mc12000 (Jan 20, 2009)

Do you guys still sell the Billet Block Breather Adapter?


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 7, 2013)

mc12000 said:


> Do you guys still sell the Billet Block Breather Adapter?


Sure do: http://www.performancebyie.com/inte...r-adapter-for-2-0t-fsi-and-2-5l-5-cyl-engines

:thumbup:


----------



## mc12000 (Jan 20, 2009)

Thank you sir! placing my order ASAP.


----------



## Cherb32 (Jun 18, 2006)

Is there a difference (in power) when using the short ram intake versus a CAI with the SRI??

Sent from my Galaxy Note 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 7, 2013)

Cherb32 said:


> Is there a difference (in power) when using the short ram intake versus a CAI with the SRI??


No, there should not be any measurable difference when comparing a bumper mounted filter to a separated in bay mounted filter such as the intake we sell for our intake manifold.


----------



## hazard520 (Feb 2, 2013)

Any updates on the new pulley system? I need some more power parts lol


----------



## f5racing (Sep 9, 2012)

hazard520 said:


> Any updates on the new pulley system? I need some more power parts lol


This, and a set of Cams please.


----------



## youngblood7868 (Nov 12, 2012)

I second that cams please

Sent from my SCH-R970X using Tapatalk


----------



## mc12000 (Jan 20, 2009)

Cams and pulleys! and we can have a party:laugh:


----------



## zer0hz (Apr 1, 2014)

I would love to have cams available!

Either way, I just found IE the other day, and needless to say, I'm hooked. Working on getting the money together for the SRI, Fuel Rail, SAI delete, external oil cooler block, and valve cover. 

That anodized red finish is mesmerizing in pictures.


----------



## Cherb32 (Jun 18, 2006)

I think they stopped making red valve covers...fuel rails are still be available in red though

Sent from my Galaxy Note 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## Gunbunny08 (Nov 13, 2008)

They'll still offer them anodized if you ask, I just got mine last week. Check out NGP's facebook page to see!


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 7, 2013)

Gunbunny08 said:


> They'll still offer them anodized if you ask, I just got mine last week. Check out NGP's facebook page to see!


2.5L Valve covers are available on our website in red:

http://www.performancebyie.com/ie-2-5l-5cyl-billet-valve-cover

:thumbup:


----------



## DerekH (Sep 4, 2010)

Had some real trouble installing my intake mani today. Is there a difference in the block on the canadian 2.5l vs the american one? because the we had to grind down the mani and block to get it to fit and then grind down the TB to get it to fit and we still have some clearance issues with the sensors underneath the mani. this install was not a direct bolt on at all. gonna cost some pretty big money to get it on there the guys at the shop spent pretty much all day on it.


----------



## youngblood7868 (Nov 12, 2012)

Really it's supposed to be direct bolt on part?

Sent from my SCH-R970X using Tapatalk


----------



## Cherb32 (Jun 18, 2006)

Sensors under the mani??? Maybe there is a difference

Sent from my Galaxy Note 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## mk6matt (Jan 26, 2013)

It bolted straight on to my Canadian 2.5l


----------



## Rabbid Rally Rabbit (May 5, 2013)

Cherb32 said:


> Sensors under the mani??? Maybe there is a difference
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Note 3 using Tapatalk


There's multiple versions of the 2.5L head but they are model and emissions code specific, not nation specific.


----------



## Cherb32 (Jun 18, 2006)

[email protected] said:


> No, there should not be any measurable difference when comparing a bumper mounted filter to a separated in bay mounted filter such as the intake we sell for our intake manifold.


Have you guys done any testing with both given the engine bay temps versus cold air? I tried both today just for kicks. Maybe its my butt dyno but the car seems to respond better (low end power) with a CAI than a short ram ...maybe its just me. 

Sent from my Galaxy Note 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## Cherb32 (Jun 18, 2006)

Rabbid Rally Rabbit said:


> There's multiple versions of the 2.5L head but they are model and emissions code specific, not nation specific.


Ahh thanks for the info. So are there big differences (like the design of the block or head) euro spec versus US? Im wondering if more power can be had out of euro spec parts

Sent from my Galaxy Note 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## Rabbid Rally Rabbit (May 5, 2013)

Cherb32 said:


> Ahh thanks for the info. So are there big differences (like the design of the block or head) euro spec versus US? Im wondering if more power can be had out of euro spec parts
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Note 3 using Tapatalk


The naturally aspirated 2.5L engine is not available in Europe. They have a VR5 if I recall correctly, but I don't know ANYTHiNG about that motor.


----------



## tay272 (Aug 22, 2007)

If Im remembering correctly, the shop that installed my HEP sri also had to grind part of the head down for clearance issues in the left hand corner. Wasnt very much but it wouldnt sit flush without it done. I was literally the ginuea pig because they had never put one on a 2.5 until then and it took them quite awhile.


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 7, 2013)

DerekH said:


> Had some real trouble installing my intake mani today. Is there a difference in the block on the canadian 2.5l vs the american one? because the we had to grind down the mani and block to get it to fit and then grind down the TB to get it to fit and we still have some clearance issues with the sensors underneath the mani. this install was not a direct bolt on at all. gonna cost some pretty big money to get it on there the guys at the shop spent pretty much all day on it.


Interesting, there are a lot of these kits out there now including a fairly large amount shipped to Canada and this is the first time we have heard of any modifications needed when installing. Every one of our manifolds are test bolted to a head to check the flange and plenum clearance as part of the quality control process. Can you possibly send us some photos of where the modifications where made, along with the year and engine code please? [email protected]



Cherb32 said:


> Have you guys done any testing with both given the engine bay temps versus cold air? I tried both today just for kicks. Maybe its my butt dyno but the car seems to respond better (low end power) with a CAI than a short ram ...maybe its just me.


I do not have any specifics, but I do know our engineers designed the intake the way they did for safety reasons (keeping the filter out of the bumper keeps it dry and away from water) and found no beneficial power loss/gain by moving it. Especially considering the safety element of keeping it away from standing water or snow/dirt/mud build-up.



tay272 said:


> If Im remembering correctly, the shop that installed my HEP sri also had to grind part of the head down for clearance issues in the left hand corner. Wasnt very much but it wouldnt sit flush without it done. I was literally the ginuea pig because they had never put one on a 2.5 until then and it took them quite awhile.


Part of designing the intake manifolds the way we do with lots and lots of prototype test fitting and using a cast manifold is to ensure a perfect fit and get away from issues such as this.


----------



## tay272 (Aug 22, 2007)

Wish I woulda waited till you guys came out with yours as it seems to be the best design. I jumped on the bandwagon too soon once I saw what an SRI could do for this engine though . Still perfectly happen with mine.


----------



## DerekH (Sep 4, 2010)

Will do when i have a the chance Tyler. Can i also recommend that the next batch of fuel line adapters you make you give a little more space to get a wrench on. it was kind of a bitch to get tight.


----------



## Jetta_Noob24 (Mar 19, 2014)

Looking for some information about IE intake for 2008 Jetta 2.5. I currently have the following mods and was wondering if they can be used with intake. Sorry Im a noob.  APR Carbonio CAI, USP High flow cat testpipe(being installed this Thursday with a trial APR tune), AWE catback system. My question would I have to get rid of my current intake in order to get max performance? And if not, are there versions of the kits at reduced cost? Thanks for your time!!!


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 7, 2013)

Jetta_Noob24 said:


> Looking for some information about IE intake for 2008 Jetta 2.5. I currently have the following mods and was wondering if they can be used with intake. Sorry Im a noob.  APR Carbonio CAI, USP High flow cat testpipe(being installed this Thursday with a trial APR tune), AWE catback system. My question would I have to get rid of my current intake in order to get max performance? And if not, are there versions of the kits at reduced cost? Thanks for your time!!!





Jetta_Noob24 said:


> Looking for some information about IE intake for 2008 Jetta 2.5. I currently have the following mods and was wondering if they can be used with intake. Sorry Im a noob.  APR Carbonio CAI, USP High flow cat testpipe(being installed this Thursday with a trial APR tune), AWE catback system. My question would I have to get rid of my current intake in order to get max performance? And if not, are there versions of the kits at reduced cost? Thanks for your time!!!


I'll happily answer these questions for you. All of your exhaust mods will work just fine with our intake manifold. The manifold does move the location of the stock throttle body, so aftermarket intakes that are designed to connect to a throttle body on a stock intake manifold such as your APR one will not be a direct fit. We did develop and offer a direct bolt on intake for our manifold, so we have not tested what modifications will need to be made on every other intake kit on the market. You will have to modify your APR intake to fit if you wish to keep it, I do not know to what extent. I know customers have been successful in doing this, maybe someone who has done so with an APR intake will chime in for you. If you are after max performance with our intake, then your trial APR tune will not get you there. You need software specific for the intake manifold to gain the power it is capable of. You will make much more power with our manifold and tune than you will with a stock manifold and other manufacturers tune or our manifold with another manufacturers tune. 

You can purchase the whole kit including manifold, software, and intake HERE

You can purchase just the intake manifold HERE

You can purchase the software separately HERE


----------



## Jetta_Noob24 (Mar 19, 2014)

thank you very much for information!!!! Look forward to picking one of these up in near future!!!!!


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 7, 2013)

Jetta_Noob24 said:


> thank you very much for information!!!! Look forward to picking one of these up in near future!!!!!


You're very welcome. :thumbup:


----------



## biggerbigben (Jan 21, 2004)

f5racing said:


> This, and a set of Cams please.



And me!!


----------



## dhenry (Feb 10, 2009)

Tyler or Pete,

can you guys say when will I be able to purchase the IE pulley/tensioner solution so I can rev higher without slinging belts... I saw the new solution in bluewater's shop car, so I know something is in the works.


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 7, 2013)

dhenry said:


> Tyler or Pete,
> 
> can you guys say when will I be able to purchase the IE pulley/tensioner solution so I can rev higher without slinging belts... I saw the new solution in bluewater's shop car, so I know something is in the works.


Unfortunately I can not, because we do not know. That product is still undergoing design revisions and is still not yet reliable for market release. The one you saw on the Bluewater car is an early revision and is not 100% perfect either, we will not release another product that is not bullet proof against throwing belts.


----------



## Geo (Nov 14, 2000)

sighhhh


----------



## Geo (Nov 14, 2000)

Do you guys have any contacts at Gates? Any thoughts on a stronger belt helping? Gates doesn't offer our size belt from their racing performance line.


----------



## Teknojnky (Jun 1, 2002)

I was wondering: if I was to get the intake, sri and tune kit from you guys, how different would my fuel economy be? I do about 30 miles round trip 6 days a week for work.


----------



## Rabbid Rally Rabbit (May 5, 2013)

Teknojnky said:


> I was wondering: if I was to get the intake, sri and tune kit from you guys, how different would my fuel economy be? I do about 30 miles round trip 6 days a week for work.


Depends just how much time you spend above 6000RPM


----------



## Cherb32 (Jun 18, 2006)

Teknojnky said:


> I was wondering: if I was to get the intake, sri and tune kit from you guys, how different would my fuel economy be? I do about 30 miles round trip 6 days a week for work.


Not sure how you drive but I get about 200 to 230 miles per tank. But its mostly city driving....and shifting between 5000 and 6000 rpm often

Sent from my Galaxy Note 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## granth (Dec 5, 2001)

Cherb32 said:


> Not sure how you drive but I get about 200 to 230 miles per tank. But its mostly city driving....and shifting between 5000 and 6000 rpm often


I usually get 300-320 miles per 12.5 gallons. ~25 mpg. Mix of highway and city driving. Occasionally taking it to redline. All highway gets me ~350 miles per tank.


----------



## Rabbid Rally Rabbit (May 5, 2013)

Cherb32 said:


> Not sure how you drive but I get about 200 to 230 miles per tank. But its mostly city driving....and shifting between 5000 and 6000 rpm often





granth said:


> I usually get 300-320 miles per 12.5 gallons. ~25 mpg. Mix of highway and city driving. Occasionally taking it to redline. All highway gets me ~350 miles per tank.





Rabbid Rally Rabbit said:


> Depends just how much time you spend above 6000RPM




/5char


----------



## Cherb32 (Jun 18, 2006)

I may have a heavier foot than I thought lol......... 😐....not good.

Sent from my Galaxy Note 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## Teknojnky (Jun 1, 2002)

Fully stock, driving 95% highway at average of 70-75mph I get 350 miles per rank or 550km per 55l. I'm just curious with the same driving conditions and with those upgrades how much my fuel economy would be affected.


----------



## granth (Dec 5, 2001)

If your driving habits stay the same, so should your mileage. However, I don't see that happening - especially for the first few weeks. I got a speeding ticket the first day I had it - so pay attention to that gauge. :laugh:

Once you get over the honeymoon phase, or calm that throttle foot down a little, your mileage will return to the normal 300+ miles per tank. 

This past week was a bad one for me. The weather was nice, and I spent some time cruising around town... 20 MPG / 250 miles per 12.5 gal.


----------



## TrillyPop (Jan 27, 2010)

Oh man, haha...I never see >25mpg unless I'm on a road trip. Usually about 20mpg because I'm addicted to boost. And there is no honeymoon phase when you're constantly upgrading (with IE parts :beer


----------



## Cherb32 (Jun 18, 2006)

TrillyPop said:


> ...... And there is no honeymoon phase when you're constantly upgrading (with IE parts :beer


This x1000. My honeymoon phase has been going strong for 6 years and counting...lol

Sent from my Galaxy Note 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## DerekH (Sep 4, 2010)

Anyone finding that they are using a bit of oil after their SRI install?


----------



## Cherb32 (Jun 18, 2006)

Yeah like an 8th of a quart but nothing too crazy

Sent from my Galaxy Note 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## granth (Dec 5, 2001)

No difference in oil consumption for me, but apparently I drive like an old man.


----------



## dr0pthehamm3r (Nov 30, 2007)

I have the 2.5l 5cyl intake manifold with the IE/UM ECU. I'm planning on redoing my exhaust and and running new 2.5" pipe with a 200 cell Hi Flow Cat. Would there be any benefit in having my ECU tuned for this?


----------



## Rabbid Rally Rabbit (May 5, 2013)

the4ringer said:


> I have the 2.5l 5cyl intake manifold with the IE/UM ECU. I'm planning on redoing my exhaust and and running new 2.5" pipe with a 200 cell Hi Flow Cat. Would there be any benefit in having my ECU tuned for this?


Not really.


----------



## Geo (Nov 14, 2000)

Geo said:


> Do you guys have any contacts at Gates? Any thoughts on a stronger belt helping? Gates doesn't offer our size belt from their racing performance line.


bump


----------



## Cherb32 (Jun 18, 2006)

So whats new???????? This thread is dying. Whats in the works other than the tensioner?


----------



## biggerbigben (Jan 21, 2004)

Cherb32 said:


> So whats new???????? This thread is dying. Whats in the works other than the tensioner?


Cams for turbo peeps hopefully


----------



## Rabbid Rally Rabbit (May 5, 2013)

Cherb32 said:


> So whats new???????? This thread is dying. Whats in the works other than the tensioner?


They're busy on North-South Nevalose products right now. ;O)


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 7, 2013)

Playing with Rabbits today.


----------



## Cherb32 (Jun 18, 2006)

AWD conversion kits? Lol

Sent from my Galaxy Note 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## Rabbid Rally Rabbit (May 5, 2013)

[email protected] said:


> Playing with Rabbits today.


Throw any belts?


----------



## Reflex 2.5 (Dec 15, 2012)

Cherb32 said:


> AWD conversion kits? Lol
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Note 3 using Tapatalk


This…


----------



## Rabbid Rally Rabbit (May 5, 2013)

Cherb32 said:


> AWD conversion kits? Lol
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Note 3 using Tapatalk


Only Quattro would be complicated. There's like 5 welds and one ground bellhousing to retrofit an O2M and a Haldex to any 2.5L. Just not complicated enough I expect IE to mess with it.


----------



## hazard520 (Feb 2, 2013)

[email protected] said:


> Playing with Rabbits today.


Yes more 2.5 parts! Can't wait!


----------



## Rabbid Rally Rabbit (May 5, 2013)

hazard520 said:


> Yes more 2.5 parts! Can't wait!


WTF?

That car has the stock engine cover...


----------



## Cherb32 (Jun 18, 2006)

Rabbid Rally Rabbit said:


> WTF?
> 
> That car has the stock engine cover...


Stock intske too lol

Sent from my Galaxy Note 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 2, 2009)

It's on our dyno because it is an 09 car with the newer ME17 ecu. Stock intake is gone already.


----------



## youngblood7868 (Nov 12, 2012)

Oh yes the me17.5 ecu mafless setup. ..What a joy to behold...


----------



## Rabbid Rally Rabbit (May 5, 2013)

[email protected] said:


> It's on our dyno because it is an 09 car with the newer ME17 ecu. Stock intake is gone already.


What about the 2011+ cars? You know, the ones that still have stock rev limiters :/


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 2, 2009)

I just need an ECU.... I'd love to get it squared away while we still have this '09 here. I bought this car specifically to do this.


----------



## Dingo8mibaby (Jan 22, 2013)

What about the cars with hydraulic power steering? Is there anything in the works for a SRI for that variation; or would I be better off having one fabbed?


Sent from my substandard communications device


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 2, 2009)

Something is in the works for that!


----------



## hazard520 (Feb 2, 2013)

Any updates on the pulleys?


----------



## Rabbid Rally Rabbit (May 5, 2013)

[email protected] said:


> I just need an ECU.... I'd love to get it squared away while we still have this '09 here. I bought this car specifically to do this.


I'll send one to you tomorrow.


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 7, 2013)

hazard520 said:


> Any updates on the pulleys?


Our tensioner solution is still undergoing some revisions, no known ETA at this time.


----------



## Rabbid Rally Rabbit (May 5, 2013)

[email protected] said:


> Our tensioner solution is still undergoing some revisions, no known ETA at this time.


I'm increasingly getting the vibe that the most reliable solution is going to be a TTRS pulley retrofit.

What's the requirements of doing that? Obviously an A/C compressor and all the pulleys+belt --but what else?


----------



## Rabbid Rally Rabbit (May 5, 2013)

I want a big red adjustable camshaft pulley like you make for all the other cars. Gimme!!!!


----------



## Pat @ Pitt Soundworks (Nov 14, 2008)

You don't need one. The intake can is full vvt and neither intake nor exhaust cam use woodruf keys or alignment dowels. You can index either can simply by looseningthe timing chain bolt, adjusting the ccan, and tightening thebikt back up


----------



## Rabbid Rally Rabbit (May 5, 2013)

Pat @ Pitt Soundworks said:


> You don't need one. The intake can is full vvt and neither intake nor exhaust cam use woodruf keys or alignment dowels. You can index either can simply by looseningthe timing chain bolt, adjusting the ccan, and tightening thebikt back up


Now, don't I look the fool :/


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 7, 2013)

Integrated Engineerng is very happy to release our completely new in-house developed performance software solutions for all 2005-2014 VW 2.5L inline 5 engines. Click the image above to join the official release thread. :thumbup:


----------



## Cherb32 (Jun 18, 2006)

[email protected] said:


> Integrated Engineerng is very happy to release our completely new in-house developed performance software solutions for all 2005-2014 VW 2.5L inline 5 engines. Click the image above to join the official release thread. :thumbup:


Is the new Stage 2 upgrade different than the one I bought?? Or is this just a standard advertisement? 

If its new then I guess a reflash is in order (hopefully for free foe those that have bought the previous one)

Sent from my Galaxy Note 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## Rabbid Rally Rabbit (May 5, 2013)

Cherb32 said:


> Is the new Stage 2 upgrade different than the one I bought?? Or is this just a standard advertisement?
> 
> If its new then I guess a reflash is in order (hopefully for free foe those that have bought the previous one)
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Note 3 using Tapatalk


Yes, it's different. This one hauls mo' ass.


----------



## mjb8482 (Mar 4, 2008)

[email protected] said:


> Integrated Engineerng is very happy to release our completely new in-house developed performance software solutions for all 2005-2014 VW 2.5L inline 5 engines. Click the image above to join the official release thread. :thumbup:



:thumbup::thumbup: Great work as always! Any plans for FI tunes? I need a higher redline to take full advantage of your manifold. 6800 isn't enough!


----------



## Cherb32 (Jun 18, 2006)

Rabbid Rally Rabbit said:


> Yes, it's different. This one hauls mo' ass.


Ahhh..so hopefully I can get a free flash rather than shelling out another couple hundred...although the website still says +48hp with the kit....unless it hasnt been updated yet. What is the difference?

Sent from my Galaxy Note 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## killerbunny (Jul 10, 2008)

mjb8482 said:


> Great work as always! Any plans for FI tunes? I need a higher redline to take full advantage of your manifold. 6800 isn't enough!


But then you start killing belts.


----------



## Rabbid Rally Rabbit (May 5, 2013)

mjb8482 said:


> :thumbup::thumbup: Great work as always! Any plans for FI tunes? I need a higher redline to take full advantage of your manifold. 6800 isn't enough!


Pete and I have been talking about other tuning setups. I hope they come to fruition!!!


----------



## mjb8482 (Mar 4, 2008)

Rabbid Rally Rabbit said:


> Pete and I have been talking about other tuning setups. I hope they come to fruition!!!


 sweet! I'm thinking there are enough folks here running 7200 and not throwing belts. That should be plenty. The turbo and SRI just hit their sweet spot and then I hit the rev limiter. Just needs a bit more to make it just right.


----------



## vr6-kamil (Sep 14, 2008)

So no more partnership with UM?


----------



## hazard520 (Feb 2, 2013)

Is this tune possible to get with the c2 sri since I already 
got the um tune with it.


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 7, 2013)

hazard520 said:


> Is this tune possible to get with the c2 sri since I already
> got the um tune with it.


You could run our tune with the C2 SRI, however you will probably not see the same performance increase as our software is tuned specifically around the unique design of our intake manifold.


----------



## WASCALLY_09WABBIT (Jul 22, 2014)

[email protected] said:


> You could run our tune with the C2 SRI, however you will probably not see the same performance increase as our software is tuned specifically around the unique design of our intake manifold.


What would the differences be between your SRI, and the competitions?


----------



## Rabbid Rally Rabbit (May 5, 2013)

WASCALLY_09WABBIT said:


> What would the differences be between your SRI, and the competitions?


The other products on the market aren't as easy to install and don't keep your emissions in tact :beer:


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 7, 2013)

WASCALLY_09WABBIT said:


> What would the differences be between your SRI, and the competitions?


We are the only intake manifold on the market that is cast instead of welded. This offers a lot of distinct advantages, not only does it have a nice finish and a lot less likely to fail then welds but it gives us a huge advantage in designing. Casting allows allows us to finely tune in the runner shapes, lengths, diameters, transitions, plenum shape, volume, intake angle, velocity stacks, etc... That ability just does not exist on a welded piece. Beyond that, our cast and CNC machined manifolds will always perform the same and install with perfect fitment.


----------



## Rabbid Rally Rabbit (May 5, 2013)

So --went on a drive w/ the brand new 2012+ Stage 2 NA tune.

Te rev limiter is indeed increased for anyone doubting --and the throttle is _aggressive_. It feels really, really good. :beer:


----------



## Thebuilder17 (Jun 20, 2013)

Rabbid Rally Rabbit said:


> So --went on a drive w/ the brand new 2012+ Stage 2 NA tune.
> 
> Te rev limiter is indeed increased for anyone doubting --and the throttle is _aggressive_. It feels really, really good. :beer:


So did you have to pay for the update? or do I just go in to where I got mine done and have it updated?... I am in Canada and I had mine done through a UM dealer


----------



## Rabbid Rally Rabbit (May 5, 2013)

Thebuilder17 said:


> So did you have to pay for the update? or do I just go in to where I got mine done and have it updated?... I am in Canada and I had mine done through a UM dealer


I didn't have UM or IE software before...


----------



## WASCALLY_09WABBIT (Jul 22, 2014)

Rabbid Rally Rabbit said:


> I didn't have UM or IE software before...


You went straight to stage two? Nice.


----------



## Cherb32 (Jun 18, 2006)

Ok so I need some clarification. The new software is for cars without the SRI? If this new software supports the SRI, what is the difference between the UM stage 2 (what I bought) and this new one from IE? Or is it the same thing?

Im under the impression that this new software supports the SRI and has more power than the previous software. Is this assumtion correct? 

Sent from my Galaxy Note 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 7, 2013)

Cherb32 said:


> Ok so I need some clarification. The new software is for cars without the SRI? If this new software supports the SRI, what is the difference between the UM stage 2 (what I bought) and this new one from IE? Or is it the same thing?
> 
> Im under the impression that this new software supports the SRI and has more power than the previous software. Is this assumtion correct?
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Note 3 using Tapatalk


Stage 1 is for cars without the intake manifold, yes. Stage 2 is for cars with the intake manifold. It is our own in-house developed software, so it is entirely different than the previous UM file. A big change is the rev limit is working on all cars now, power difference is minimal if it all since both files are pretty much squeezing everything out of it possible.


----------



## Cherb32 (Jun 18, 2006)

[email protected] said:


> Stage 1 is for cars without the intake manifold, yes. Stage 2 is for cars with the intake manifold. It is our own in-house developed software, so it is entirely different than the previous UM file. A big change is the rev limit is working on all cars now, power difference is minimal if it all since both files are pretty much squeezing everything out of it possible.


Okay cool. Thanks for the clarification! 

Sent from my Galaxy Note 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## WASCALLY_09WABBIT (Jul 22, 2014)

[email protected] said:


> Stage 1 is for cars without the intake manifold, yes. Stage 2 is for cars with the intake manifold. It is our own in-house developed software, so it is entirely different than the previous UM file. A big change is the rev limit is working on all cars now, power difference is minimal if it all since both files are pretty much squeezing everything out of it possible.


Stage one covers the basic mods, right? Intake and exhaust?


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 2, 2009)

Yep, the intake is the big change though, exhaust doesn't make much difference either way. Sounds great though.


----------



## WASCALLY_09WABBIT (Jul 22, 2014)

[email protected] said:


> Yep, the intake is the big change though, exhaust doesn't make much difference either way. Sounds great though.


I figured as much. The sound of the intake really only kicks in when I'm getting on it, but the exhaust would help the overall sound. I'm guessing that the dyno graph shows the ratings with an intake?


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 2, 2009)

Yep, we figured just about everybody does one so we wanted to write our tune with that in mind.


----------



## kevin splits (Aug 23, 2010)

Cherb32 said:


> These goodies going in this weekend...cant wait.
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Note 3 using Tapatalk


Is that a catch can?


----------



## Cherb32 (Jun 18, 2006)

kevin splits said:


> Is that a catch can?


Yep..recirculating catch can I have yet to install. Gotta grab a breather adapter from IE...been lazy lately..venting to atmosphere right now









Planning on installing it once I delete the water spout

Sent from my Galaxy Note 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## WASCALLY_09WABBIT (Jul 22, 2014)

Cherb32 said:


> Yep..recirculating catch can I have yet to install. Gotta grab a breather adapter from IE...been lazy lately..venting to atmosphere right now
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Love this picture.


----------



## Cherb32 (Jun 18, 2006)

WASCALLY_09WABBIT said:


> Love this picture.


Thanks👍👍

Sent from my Galaxy Note 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## vr6-kamil (Sep 14, 2008)

I've been wondering why the rev limit has been changed to only 7200 RPM since the manifold first released it was 7400 RPM. Over time it was readvertised to be 7200 RPM. So I'm not sure if it was bad advertising or 7400 RPM rev limit caused problems like throwing belts or something.

I do remember that 7800 RPM could be achievable when the crank pulley fix is introduced too


----------



## Cherb32 (Jun 18, 2006)

vr6-kamil said:


> I've been wondering why the rev limit has been changed to only 7200 RPM since the manifold first released it was 7400 RPM. Over time it was readvertised to be 7200 RPM. So I'm not sure if it was bad advertising or 7400 RPM rev limit caused problems like throwing belts or something.
> 
> I do remember that 7800 RPM could be achievable when the crank pulley fix is introduced too


I bought a separate preloaded ECU for my SRI around time of the release and it could have been a typo possibly, but my receipt says 7200 for the ECU program. I thought belts were still being thrown at 7200. 









Sent from my Galaxy Note 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 2, 2009)

My wishes were always for a 7200 rpm rev limiter on the SRI files because there is no advantage to going higher, and we have had zero issues really with belts below that. Many of the UM files though were set to 7400 from what I can tell. 

Our new file is 7200. I could do a 7400+ version on request, but I do not recommend it.


----------



## WASCALLY_09WABBIT (Jul 22, 2014)

[email protected] said:


> My wishes were always for a 7200 rpm rev limiter on the SRI files because there is no advantage to going higher, and we have had zero issues really with belts below that. Many of the UM files though were set to 7400 from what I can tell.
> 
> Our new file is 7200. I could do a 7400+ version on request, but I do not recommend it.


I've got a 2009 2.5, built in late 2008. Around September I believe. Will the ecu port flash or do I have to have it benched? According to UM it's a bench because it's a later model 2.5


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 2, 2009)

'09's are bench flash only for the time being. Furthermore, they have no maf sensor (good way to check) and the ECU codes are 07k 906 055 xxx instead of 07k 906 032 xxx. 

Cheers,

Pete


----------



## WASCALLY_09WABBIT (Jul 22, 2014)

[email protected] said:


> '09's are bench flash only for the time being. Furthermore, they have no maf sensor (good way to check) and the ECU codes are 07k 906 055 xxx instead of 07k 906 032 xxx.
> 
> Cheers,
> 
> Pete


Yeah, I figured as much. Mine is a 055 N. I knew about the MAP sensor, But was hoping there was a chance. I'm probably gonna start hunting for an extra so I can send mine in.


----------



## Cherb32 (Jun 18, 2006)

WASCALLY_09WABBIT said:


> Yeah, I figured as much. Mine is a 055 N. I knew about the MAP sensor, But was hoping there was a chance. I'm probably gonna start hunting for an extra so I can send mine in.


Can always buy a preloaded ECU from IE..which is what I did and you can either keep it or return the core. I kept both just in case I wanted to sell the SRI package if I decided to trade the car in

Sent from my Galaxy Note 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 2, 2009)

There is no chance of using extra ecus on 09 plus. Even if I do an immobilizer defeat the dash will always ding and show the key icon. We need your actual ecu or the car will have to go to the dealer and have the immobilizer aligned.


----------



## Cherb32 (Jun 18, 2006)

[email protected] said:


> There is no chance of using extra ecus on 09 plus. Even if I do an immobilizer defeat the dash will always ding and show the key icon. We need your actual ecu or the car will have to go to the dealer and have the immobilizer aligned.


Wow so they changed the whole setup...well....that sucks

Sent from my Galaxy Note 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## WhatNoGarnish (Jul 6, 2007)

Cherb32 said:


> Wow so they changed the whole setup...well....that sucks
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Note 3 using Tapatalk


:banghead:


----------



## Rabbid Rally Rabbit (May 5, 2013)

WASCALLY_09WABBIT said:


> Yeah, I figured as much. Mine is a 055 N. I knew about the MAP sensor, But was hoping there was a chance. I'm probably gonna start hunting for an extra so I can send mine in.


Upgrade to overnight shipping and you'll have it back in less than a week. It'd e cheaper to do that and rent a car for a few days than to buy another ECU and have it coded.


----------



## WhatNoGarnish (Jul 6, 2007)

Rabbid Rally Rabbit said:


> Upgrade to overnight shipping and you'll have it back in less than a week. It'd e cheaper to do that and rent a car for a few days than to buy another ECU and have it coded.


I'll do that for stage 2, but not stage 1. Will just takes a little bit longer to save I hope.. I cant stand my P0420 from the test pipe anymore..


----------



## Rabbid Rally Rabbit (May 5, 2013)

WhatNoGarnish said:


> I'll do that for stage 2, but not stage 1. Will just takes a little bit longer to save I hope.. I cant stand my P0420 from the test pipe anymore..


All of $30 will fix that.

I used a 42DD rear 02 spacer for 6 months.


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 2, 2009)

Rabbid Rally Rabbit said:


> Upgrade to overnight shipping and you'll have it back in less than a week. It'd e cheaper to do that and rent a car for a few days than to buy another ECU and have it coded.



We can turn around most ecu's either same day (get it back next day) or within 24 hours. Yours was just slow as I had to build that file and actually tested it as well. The ~regular boxes have all been tested etc. Very fast.


----------



## Rabbid Rally Rabbit (May 5, 2013)

[email protected] said:


> We can turn around most ecu's either same day (get it back next day) or within 24 hours. Yours was just slow as I had to build that file and actually tested it as well. The ~regular boxes have all been tested etc. Very fast.


Pete, I was impressed you cracked the ECU, wrote the tune and got it back I me in under a week. Getting ECUs back out the door same day is probably cake in comparison. :beer:

See gents --it can take less than 3 days including transit.

...and I can tell you for certain this is the best SRI tune for any year model 2.5L. It's aggressive to say the least.


----------



## vwluger22 (Jan 25, 2005)

Rabbid Rally Rabbit said:


> ...and I can tell you for certain this is the best SRI tune for any year model 2.5L. It's aggressive to say the least.


Not that I disagree with you but have you tested and driven other sri tunes with your setup to compare?


----------



## WASCALLY_09WABBIT (Jul 22, 2014)

Rabbid Rally Rabbit said:


> Upgrade to overnight shipping and you'll have it back in less than a week. It'd e cheaper to do that and rent a car for a few days than to buy another ECU and have it coded.


I'm going to wait on the tune, at least until I get the exhaust done and a few exterior mods. If, by that time, there still isn't an option for port tuning, then this is definitely what I'll do.


----------



## Rabbid Rally Rabbit (May 5, 2013)

vwluger22 said:


> Not that I disagree with you but have you tested and driven other sri tunes with your setup to compare?


Yup. I had a C2 tune and I've driven a UM tune.


----------



## vwluger22 (Jan 25, 2005)

Rabbid Rally Rabbit said:


> Yup. I had a C2 tune and I've driven a UM tune.


SRI tune from each company? or just their stage 1 tunes?


----------



## Rabbid Rally Rabbit (May 5, 2013)

vwluger22 said:


> SRI tune from each company? or just their stage 1 tunes?


SRI all around. IE has the best SRI software on the market.

Only IE can even raise the rev limiter on the newest ECUs, but it goes further than that. 

Pete cracked my ECU, raised the rev limiter, tuned it, immo defeated it, tested it in an 09 bunny, turned immo back on and got it back to me in under a week.

I think that says all that needs saying.


----------



## vwluger22 (Jan 25, 2005)

:thumbup:


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 2, 2009)

Rabbid Rally Rabbit said:


> Pete cracked my ECU, raised the rev limiter, tuned it, immo defeated it, tested it in an 09 bunny, turned immo back on and got it back to me in under a week.












:laugh:


----------



## Cherb32 (Jun 18, 2006)

Lol!! Sure it was caffeine?? Lol 😛👍👍

Sent from my Galaxy Note 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 7, 2013)

This new billet fitting is used when plumbing a catch can to the factory plastic valve cover found on the VW 2.5L engines. We have designed it to seal internally on the plastic barb and stay securely fastened by means of a steel clip. Installation is simple, which only takes a few seconds. Once installed, you can easily plumb your catch can with a -10AN hose. This fitting compliments the IEBAVB6 block breather adapter well, making for a complete catch can adaptation solution. Click the image above to see more.


----------



## Rabbid Rally Rabbit (May 5, 2013)

[email protected] said:


> This new billet fitting is used when plumbing a catch can to the factory plastic valve cover found on the VW 2.5L engines. We have designed it to seal internally on the plastic barb and stay securely fastened by means of a steel clip. Installation is simple, which only takes a few seconds. Once installed, you can easily plumb your catch can with a -10AN hose. This fitting compliments the IEBAVB6 block breather adapter well, making for a complete catch can adaptation solution. Click the image above to see more.


When y'all gunna make a full recirculating catch can kit for IE SRI owners?


----------



## Cherb32 (Jun 18, 2006)

Rabbid Rally Rabbit said:


> When y'all gunna make a full recirculating catch can kit for IE SRI owners?


This. I have the recirculating catch can that has yet to be installed cause I still need fittings and hoses. Hook it up with a kit!!

Sent from my Galaxy Note 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 7, 2013)

Rabbid Rally Rabbit said:


> When y'all gunna make a full recirculating catch can kit for IE SRI owners?


That is the end goal with creating this fitting. :thumbup:


----------



## vdubbinn8611 (Apr 14, 2008)

I wish the intanke mani fit my 2011 2.5 with the damn PS pump. :thumbdown:


----------



## Dingo8mibaby (Jan 22, 2013)

vdubbinn8611 said:


> I wish the intanke mani fit my 2011 2.5 with the damn PS pump. :thumbdown:


^ this x1 


Sent from my substandard communications device


----------



## URHank (Mar 19, 2009)

Dingo8mibaby said:


> ^ this x1
> 
> 
> Sent from my substandard communications device


Something special is in the works. Trust me.


----------



## Cherb32 (Jun 18, 2006)

Okkkaayyy so....how about a red motor mount to match the valve cover? 

Sent from my Galaxy Note 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## Rabbid Rally Rabbit (May 5, 2013)

Cherb32 said:


> Okkkaayyy so....how about a red motor mount to match the valve cover?
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Note 3 using Tapatalk


I'd rather have a powder coated valve cover TBH --I want that **** blacked out except for my bright red coil packs and my bright red fuel rail.


...also we really need aftermarket gears for our 0A4s that aren't prone to stripping like the factory gears.


----------



## Cherb32 (Jun 18, 2006)

Yeah the gears are definitely a necessity. Although whats the cost difference between the gti tranny swap versus changing the gears?

Sent from my Galaxy Note 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## Rabbid Rally Rabbit (May 5, 2013)

Cherb32 said:


> Yeah the gears are definitely a necessity. Although whats the cost difference between the gti tranny swap versus changing the gears?
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Note 3 using Tapatalk


A swap is between $1500-$2000 used before labor, and I've got under $1000 tied up in my built 0A4. Gears, LSD and all.


----------



## Cherb32 (Jun 18, 2006)

Rabbid Rally Rabbit said:


> A swap is between $1500-$2000 used before labor, and I've got under $1000 tied up in my built 0A4. Gears, LSD and all.


Nice!! Sounds like somethimg else I gotta do.

Sent from my Galaxy Note 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## vdubbinn8611 (Apr 14, 2008)

URHank said:


> Something special is in the works. Trust me.


Ohh I hope so!!


----------



## Cherb32 (Jun 18, 2006)

Is BFI the only place I can get the correct passenger side motor mount from? I thought VF engineering did but may be discontinued. 

Sent from my Galaxy Note 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## mk3illa (Oct 11, 2007)

vdubbinn8611 said:


> I wish the intanke mani fit my 2011 2.5 with the damn PS pump. :thumbdown:


I have an '11 and it fit mine just fine 











now just to save up for the shipping the ECU and a car rental


----------



## Rabbid Rally Rabbit (May 5, 2013)

mk3illa said:


> I have an '11 and it fit mine just fine
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You have a Golf. Golfs are still electric.


----------



## Rabbid Rally Rabbit (May 5, 2013)

Cherb32 said:


> Is BFI the only place I can get the correct passenger side motor mount from? I thought VF engineering did but may be discontinued.
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Note 3 using Tapatalk


BFI, BSH and soon there will be one from 034.


----------



## quaudi (Jun 25, 2001)

Curious here, I'm probably going SRI but wondering how you that have them feel about the relative reliability with it on the pretty bullet proof 2.5? One thing I really like about the 2.5 is how reliable and easy to deal with it is. One thing I dont like is the lack of performance especially on the newer models with the different gearing from my 05.5 sedan. Planning on this for the 13 JSW 5 speed. Any insight, opinions would be appreciated. Will also be getting tune and cat back only exhaust.


----------



## Rabbid Rally Rabbit (May 5, 2013)

quaudi said:


> Curious here, I'm probably going SRI but wondering how you that have them feel about the relative reliability with it on the pretty bullet proof 2.5? One thing I really like about the 2.5 is how reliable and easy to deal with it is. One thing I dont like is the lack of performance especially on the newer models with the different gearing from my 05.5 sedan. Planning on this for the 13 JSW 5 speed. Any insight, opinions would be appreciated. Will also be getting tune and cat back only exhaust.


Reliability doesn't seem to be impacted on mine, but some people throw belts.

WITH one caveat --I think I've blown my motor mounts. The added power was definitely the culprit IMHO.


----------



## granth (Dec 5, 2001)

I replaced my motor mounts about 5k miles after having the SRI. The passenger side mount was especially sloppy, but to be fair, the car already had 65k miles on it. The factory mounts are really soft and I doubt it would have lasted much longer anyway. Definitely go aftermarket on those mounts. 

I don't think there's much to worry about in terms of reliability. I can only assume that revving our higher will put more wear on the motor. That's a bit obvious though - driving habits and maintenance have a lot to do with overall reliability. Be religious about preventative care, don't rev out to 7200 everywhere you go, check your oil level once a week, and replace every 5k with premium-brand synthetic, etc.. :beer:


----------



## uniblack20 (Oct 9, 2007)

Im looking at getting the intake manifold here soon just had a couple questions. Right now i have eurojet header,eurojet catback exhaust and a apr tune. I read that i wouldnt get the most power out of the apr tune with the manifold but will it work? I will update the ecu one day soon when i buy more performance parts just dont want to have to right now! Also what else will i need for the manifold to go on? I plan on buying a intake so thats in the plans when i purchase the manifold. 

Thanks for any help! :thumbup::beer:


----------



## Cherb32 (Jun 18, 2006)

APR tune wont help with the intake manifold. Youre going to need IE's tune. Believe me..I tried lol. The car is going to be very sluggish with a good loss of torque on the bottom end. 

Sent from my Galaxy Note 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## Gunbunny08 (Nov 13, 2008)

uniblack20 said:


> Im looking at getting the intake manifold here soon just had a couple questions. Right now i have eurojet header,eurojet catback exhaust and a apr tune. I read that i wouldnt get the most power out of the apr tune with the manifold but will it work? I will update the ecu one day soon when i buy more performance parts just dont want to have to right now! Also what else will i need for the manifold to go on? I plan on buying a intake so thats in the plans when i purchase the manifold.
> 
> Thanks for any help! :thumbup::beer:


I'm currently running an IE SRI, APR 93 tune, EJ 3" catback, and BSH intake. I have to agree with Cherb, it feels sluggish below 3k rpm and gas mileage sucks pretty bad. On the upside I feel some midrange and upper rpm gains, and of course you still get all the amazing sounds. I bought my SRI and exhaust with turbo plans in mind, so it seemed excessive to buy SRI software when I won't be using it very long. If you're keeping it NA, matching software is a must unless you're only after the sound. IMO you don't really get what you pay for or what it was engineered for if you skip the software.


----------



## Quinny45 (Mar 26, 2009)

What is supposed to be in the big hole under the SRI plenum ? I think it's supposed to be some emission control system that we don't need to have on the Canadian model right ? I install mine and I put a aluminum plug in it .


----------



## mjb8482 (Mar 4, 2008)

Quinny45 said:


> What is supposed to be in the big hole under the SRI plenum ? I think it's supposed to be some emission control system that we don't need to have on the Canadian model right ? I install mine and I put a aluminum plug in it .


That large hole is supposed to have a freeze plug in it. Mine came missing the plug and ie sent me one in the mail. Very simple install with some loctite. 

Looks like you got one like mine.


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 7, 2013)

Quinny45 said:


> What is supposed to be in the big hole under the SRI plenum ? I think it's supposed to be some emission control system that we don't need to have on the Canadian model right ? I install mine and I put a aluminum plug in it .


The large hole is left over from the casting process, it is used to help support the weight of the sand mold. These should have a freeze plug installed in place, if that is not there please contact us ASAP so we can correct the issue. [email protected]


----------



## Quinny45 (Mar 26, 2009)

[email protected] said:


> The large hole is left over from the casting process, it is used to help support the weight of the sand mold. These should have a freeze plug installed in place, if that is not there please contact us ASAP so we can correct the issue. [email protected]



Thank's for the info but the Intake is on the car now and my friend machnist made me a aluminum press fit plug glued in the hole ! but if you want you can refound me the cost of the material and the time for the process ( 50$ CAD )


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 7, 2013)

Quinny45 said:


> Thank's for the info but the Intake is on the car now and my friend machnist made me a aluminum press fit plug glued in the hole ! but if you want you can refound me the cost of the material and the time for the process ( 50$ CAD )


Glad you got it sorted, please send our sales team an email about it and we can see what we can do for you. Sorry about the missing plug on that one. We have corrected the problem and it won't happen again.


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 7, 2013)

*NEW PRODUCT*









*Sport Series Cylinder Heads*
The Integrated Engineering Sport Series cylinder heads are designed to make meeting your performance goals hassle free, more enjoyable and easily attainable. The IE Sport Series cylinder heads come complete with machine work and assembled with performance valvetrain, ready to increase horsepower as well as support higher RPM levels. We have designed these with factory drivability in mind, taking care to build them with the proper components to offer smooth, quiet operation and the longevity you would expect from a brand new engine. As power levels increase over the course of your project, you can count on your Sport Series engine components to function reliably for years.









*Springs and Retainers*
In high RPM applications, stock valve springs are simply too soft and may result in valve float and misfire issues. By upgrading to an Integrated Engineering spring and titanium retainer kit these issues will be eliminated. IE valve springs are wound from the highest quality ovate wire available, which reduces stress levels in the spring, while increasing spring rates. By installing lightweight titanium retainers, valvetrain mass is reduced, further reducing the risk of valve float associated with increasing the rev limit of the engine. Our spring and retainer kit resolves rockers arm and retainer clearance issues, which are very common in this application.









Valve Guides
Integrated Engineering guides are CNC machined from a proprietary alloy which improves wear resistance and heat transfer from the valve to the cylinder head. These two factors result in increased longevity of your valvetrain components, as well as decreased knock and more power. With the internal clearance reamed to exact tolerances after installation, our guides are sure to last for long periods of time with minimal wear from standard operation.









*Valves *
Stock valves found in the cylinder head were not designed to withstand the punishment of larger power setups and are a common failure point. Stock valves are known to disintegrate, allowing the heads to come off and destroy the engine internally. This is due to the stems being hollow and filled with sodium. To solve this problem, we incorporate forged one-piece Ferrea valves, which are solid instead of sodium filled. We use +1mm head valves, which increase flow while allowing the valve seats to be cut in a new area, which allows factory install heights to remain unchanged.









*Valve Seals & Keepers*
With each assembled cylinder head, we install a set of our performance valve stem seals. As with the factory configuration, polyacrylic seals are used for the intake side. The exhaust seals need special attention due to the added heat from higher horsepower and RPM levels, so viton seals are used in place of the poly seals, which are much more heat resistant and less likely to become brittle over and fail after thousands of miles. We retain the standard triple-groove valve/keeper setup, which we have found to be effective for high RPM use. Each cylinder head is assembled with a new set of valve keepers.









*Precision Assembly*
Performance components are only half the battle when it comes to properly building a performance cylinder head, the other half is precision machine work. Our cylinder heads are built with the same level of care as the rest of our race engines, with every critical dimension measured before shipping. Before we begin to disassemble the cylinder head for machining, we perform a multi-point inspection on each core head. Inspection points include, but are not limited to:

-Check cam journals for excessive wear
-Check combustion chambers for damage
-Check all threaded holes and studs for stripping or damage
-Check flatness of deck surface, including dents
-Check intake and exhaust manifold flange area
-Check valve seats for damage
-Check for signs of previous machining
-Check lifter bores for damage
-Confirm that cam cover is original to head

*Cleaning*
Before beginning the machining process, we clean each head by soaking in a hot solvent tank and/or soda blasting, depending on severity.

*Valve guides*
We remove the original valve guides in your cylinder head, then press a set of new IE guides in their place. They are then reamed to the correct inside diameters to match the valves that are used, ensuring that the exhaust valves have the additional clearance that is necessary.

*Valve job*
To get the most flow from the standard ports, we perform a multi-angle valve job, matching the Ferrea +1mm valves flawlessly. With multiple angles cut into the valve seat, the transition from the port into the combustion chamber becomes smoother, allowing the air to flow more freely. With small changes in the valve job angles, significant flow gains can be measured, enough to effectively increase the horsepower of the engine.

Available for all VW 2.5L 5 cylinder engine codes. SEE MORE HERE!


----------



## Cherb32 (Jun 18, 2006)

*drool*.....I just dont have the money for it...smh

Sent from my Galaxy Note 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## Rabbid Rally Rabbit (May 5, 2013)

Cherb32 said:


> *drool*.....I just dont have the money for it...smh
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Note 3 using Tapatalk


I dunno if I'd buy this one when you can get a P&P'ed head for not much more in the scheme of things. I mean, when you're doing a big build all at once $1000 here and there adds up fast, but for guys like us doing buids over several years, I'll just save up for the creme de la creme of IE heads.


----------



## Rabbid Rally Rabbit (May 5, 2013)

You gys every owing to make a turbo kit like you are on Golf Rs or a pre-built turbo'd race motor? I'd like to swap a MK5 when I move to the EU.


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 7, 2013)

Rabbid Rally Rabbit said:


> You gys every owing to make a turbo kit like you are on Golf Rs or a pre-built turbo'd race motor? I'd like to swap a MK5 when I move to the EU.


No plans for a turbo kit, at the moment but yo never know. We will have full sport series engines for them available on the website, and we do build full custom order race engines already.


----------



## Rabbid Rally Rabbit (May 5, 2013)

[email protected] said:


> No plans for a turbo kit, at the moment but yo never know. We will have full sport series engines for them available on the website, and we do build full custom order race engines already.


You have full sport 2.5Ls?


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 7, 2013)

Rabbid Rally Rabbit said:


> You have full sport 2.5Ls?


We do full engine builds by quote everyday. We can build an engine to any spec at any time, however we will eventually have Sport Series long blocks available on the website. If you are in the market however, just send our sales team an email. [email protected] and they can quote a build. We build a lot of custom engines.


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 7, 2013)

*IE is proud to offer 3 solutions to flash our software!*










We have 3 different options to suite your needs on receiving IE software. We are still working on getting our dealer network software ready, but for now we have two added options besides sending in your ECU. Read below to learn more about each option!










*IE PowerLink*
The Integrated Engineering PowerLink handheld OBD programmer is a powerful device capable of reprogramming your ECU with performance files. It can store multiple files, allowing a complete recalibration of the ECU for different octane settings or boost levels. It can also put the ecu completely back to stock, not “stock load levels”. Finally, it can also read and clear OBD trouble codes. All of this is accomplished on device with a full color touchscreen interface. Files can be downloaded for tuning and uploaded back to the device with the included USB cable, and any Windows XP/7/8 PC. No external power is ever required.










Adding this device allows total control over your ECU’s engine calibration. You will be able to quickly (5-10 minutes) switch between calibrations. These are not partial calibrations changing just a few settings, but rather complete calibrations for each octane / boost. It also allows further collaboration with the tuner, as files can be exchanged via the internet, rather then relying on a 3rd party installation shop. (IE PowerLink is an additional 259.99) *Not available for 2009-2014 cars.*









*IE direct port loaner tool*
At Integrated Engineering, we want to make it as easy and convenient for you to flash your ECU with our performance software as possible. For that reason, we have a loaner tool program. Under this program, a case containing a flash tool, laptop, charger, and instructions is rented to you. All you need to complete your flash in your driveway is an internet connection (wifi or ethernet), our loaner tool kit, and a 10 amp charger. The process takes about half an hour to read, and then within 24 hours (during the week) you will be provided a tuned file which takes about 20 minutes to write to the ecu. *Not available for 2009-2014 cars.*









Mail-in service
When choosing our mail-in service to upgrade the software, we require your ECU to be sent in for bench flashing. This process will be completed in less than 24 hours and then shipped back out to you. 


All three of these software flashing options are available for the following products:
-IE 2.5L stage 1 software
-IE 2.5L stage 2 software
-IE 2.5L basic power kit
-IE 2.5L ultimate power kit


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 2, 2009)

09+ still mail in for now. Working on it.


----------



## Rabbid Rally Rabbit (May 5, 2013)

[email protected] said:


> 09+ still mail in for now. Working on it.


I figure you'll crack it --took you half an evening to figure out a 2013 ECU LOL.


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 7, 2013)

Rabbid Rally Rabbit said:


> Did Pete crack tuner protection on the 2011+ models or do newer cars have to mail things in?


The PowerLink and loaner tool is not available for 09+ ECUs at this moment.


----------



## mk3illa (Oct 11, 2007)

Just wanted to give a quick shout out to IE on the stage 2/SRI combo. Been driving it for 3 days now, and I must say, it is the best bang for your buck! Completely different car with these modifications. You will not regret going with Integrated Engineering, from the awesome products to the unbeatable customer service, they stand alone!


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 7, 2013)

mk3illa said:


> Just wanted to give a quick shout out to IE on the stage 2/SRI combo. Been driving it for 3 days now, and I must say, it is the best bang for your buck! Completely different car with these modifications. You will not regret going with Integrated Engineering, from the awesome products to the unbeatable customer service, they stand alone!


Thanks for the kind words, we are every happy you are enjoying it! :thumbup:


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 7, 2013)

I'm sure you guys have already seen this, but we want to formally congratulate James Castellano and CSP for setting another VW record by going 8.92 at 172 MPH! Check out the IE blog for more photos and info on this impressive car utilizing Integrated Engineering 2.5L engine parts.


----------



## dhenry (Feb 10, 2009)

growing impatient over here..need this bad


----------



## lessthanalex (Oct 12, 2009)

Yes. Manual tensioner in black or raw would be perfect. 

Sent from my HTC One_M8 using Tapatalk


----------



## Cherb32 (Jun 18, 2006)

Tensioner.....waaaaaannnnttt

Sent from my Galaxy Note 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## iowarabbit (Mar 29, 2007)

[email protected] said:


> I'm sure you guys have already seen this, but we want to formally congratulate James Castellano and CSP for setting another VW record by going 8.92 at 172 MPH! Check out the IE blog for more photos and info on this impressive car utilizing Integrated Engineering 2.5L engine parts.


so those prototype cams are ready for the scrap heap then... right? :laugh::thumbup:


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 2, 2009)

Yea, those are the cams he's running. Shifting at 8800, but- will go higher if necessary. 

For sale now, serious engine builders only. Absolutely not drop in, require valve guides to be installed deeper, valve notches must be deeper in pistons. 12mm of lift / 290 degrees.


----------



## diexsuke (Sep 22, 2014)

I recently purchased the SRI/CAI kit for our '07 Jetta and we have everything pretty much installed but we came across an issue. We have an air temperature sensor that we can't seem to locate where to connect it to. I double checked the instructions and he followed everything but that sensor doesn't seem have a connection location? it actually didn't mention anything about that sensor unless it went under another name. On our old Injen intake and the original stock intake, it had a separate "tube" I guess you can say, as to where to connect it, but on the IE CAI we don't see a connection location? I don't know if i'm making much sense but I'm just trying to figure it out where it goes to get our car back up and running lol. I did take pictures if you need to see it but was just wondering if I can get any input on this. thanks in advance.


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 2, 2009)

Hi there, 

Sorry about that. We think it's a Jetta thing- you're only the second person to report having that sensor "loose". On the Golfs / Rabbits there just isn't one. That said, for all motor use it's OK to just secure that sensor somewhere near the air inlet, as it just measures the intake air temperature. We'll try to get a Jetta in and add a provision for it, but it'll be long term. 

Cheers,

Pete


----------



## diexsuke (Sep 22, 2014)

im glad we didn't miss a step somewhere lol. and okay just wanted to make sure what to do with it and make sure it wasnt a big deal. 
do you know by any chance if it'll cause a CEL? 
and thank you so much for the quick response!


----------



## mk6matt (Jan 26, 2013)

Pete, my friends '07 Rabbit has one as well. I don't think it's just Jettas.


----------



## mjb8482 (Mar 4, 2008)

My 2007 jetta has that sensor. It has been ziptied to the inside of my grille for the last 3 years since I went turbo and I haven't had a cel or other issue. Just secure it someplace that gets decent airflow. It's not pretty or "clean" but works. There's actually a second one attached to the radiator support. Had to do the same thing when I installed my intercooler. Again, no issues.


----------



## diexsuke (Sep 22, 2014)

Thanks for that! Good to get input from someone with the same issue! But works for me!  thanks again!


----------



## DerekH (Sep 4, 2010)

Ill chime in too, i have mine zip tied to the rad mount as well. no issues so far. 07 rabbit


----------



## mjb8482 (Mar 4, 2008)

diexsuke said:


> Thanks for that! Good to get input from someone with the same issue! But works for me!  thanks again!


Glad to help! :beer:


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 2, 2009)

Hmmmf. Maybe just early cars then? We have an '08, '09, '13 - none of them have it lol. No CEL will be caused. 

Let me see what I can do. 

On the high compression stuff- we had to order a spare stock intake cam. The guys just barely cleaned the warehouse, now we don't have any stock cams to put back in. Haha. It's on order now.


----------



## DerekH (Sep 4, 2010)

ill trade you my stock head for the one that was on your test motor... ill even overnight it.


----------



## Rabbid Rally Rabbit (May 5, 2013)

[email protected] said:


> On the high compression stuff- we had to order a spare stock intake cam. The guys just barely cleaned the warehouse, now we don't have any stock cams to put back in. Haha. It's on order now.


Who was the first guy at the shop to say this is why yall should forever be pack rats because when you clean you waste money?


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 7, 2013)

Rabbid Rally Rabbit said:


> Who was the first guy at the shop to say this is why yall should forever be pack rats because when you clean you waste money?


Pretty sure the first guy at the shop to recommend throwing things away is Pete, he is always looking for more room to fit in more projects. If he doesn't have anywhere around 15-20 projects going on at once, then he is sort of slacking. :laugh:
Worthless stock junk is always the first to go, we don't have any patience for OEM stuff.


----------



## Rabbid Rally Rabbit (May 5, 2013)

[email protected] said:


> Worthless stock junk is always the first to go, we don't have any patience for OEM stuff.


Yeah --I can't ever fully part out my cars for that very reason. When the shed needs new project toys, the OEM stuff all goes.


----------



## WhatNoGarnish (Jul 6, 2007)

Bump


----------



## Cherb32 (Jun 18, 2006)

Anything new? Tensioner? Compression kits? Turbo kits? Badges?


----------



## thygreyt (Jun 7, 2009)

Cherb32 said:


> Anything new? Tensioner? Compression kits? Turbo kits? Badges?


compression kits were scrapped... Only 4 people kinda commited to buying them.

With that in mind, and with a better market on other engines/platforms, why stay?


----------



## Boyso (Nov 24, 2013)

Saving up for an intake manifold, just wondering : Can the tune be done by a shop in your dealer network for a 09 car or does the ECU still needs to be shipped?

Sorry if I missed it!


----------



## Moon5 (Feb 25, 2015)

I’m seriously considering installing your billeted valve cover on my 2.5L Jetta. But, when I recently needed to replace my stock cover for the first time, I looked carefully at the PCV setup (which failed on me!) and I thought “How does IE’s cover function without something complex like this?”.

So that’s my question. What controls does your valve cover have to ensure gases are circulated when needed and also ensure oil is not unnecessarily lifted to the manifold (or catch can)?

Thanks.


----------



## Cherb32 (Jun 18, 2006)

Moon5 said:


> I’m seriously considering installing your billeted valve cover on my 2.5L Jetta. But, when I recently needed to replace my stock cover for the first time, I looked carefully at the PCV setup (which failed on me!) and I thought “How does IE’s cover function without something complex like this?”.
> 
> So that’s my question. What controls does your valve cover have to ensure gases are circulated when needed and also ensure oil is not unnecessarily lifted to the manifold (or catch can)?
> 
> Thanks.


Just vent to atmosphere...


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 7, 2013)

Cherb32 said:


> Anything new? Tensioner? Compression kits? Turbo kits? Badges?


We released the compression kit pre-sale, but in the end we did not have enough people actually commit to buy and we did not go through with the order. It was a great way to judge the interest, but we also could not sit on these expensive kits taking up shelf space for long amounts of time. We did offer those who did make payments on the kits a different option however. Its sad, as those customers who want more N/A power and have already installed a manifold, exhaust, intake, etc... higher compression is what the engine needs to make more power and we would have loved to see some of these high compression kits tearing up the street. 

The tensioner solution is also on the back burner as of right now, we will likely have to look into a different design as we have failed multiple designs already. If we would have rushed the latest design revision to market, we would likely have some pretty upset cars with thrown belts. We have not given up on that idea, but we have been knocked back on it.

There are a lot of turbo kits on the market for this car already, and to do turbo kits to the quality of what we are currently working on, it is a massive undertaking and very time consuming. We probably won't be doing any 2.5L turbo kits any time soon.

With that said, we currently offer the highest quality and highest performing 2.5L intake manifold on the market with very high flow characteristics that will deliver the max N/A power out of your 2.5L and really maximize turbo setups. Our 2.5L tunes are very popular and a great addition to get the most out of our huge 2.5L part inventory. :thumbup:



Boyso said:


> Saving up for an intake manifold, just wondering : Can the tune be done by a shop in your dealer network for a 09 car or does the ECU still needs to be shipped?
> 
> Sorry if I missed it!


Right this minute you will have to send your 09 ECU in. Although we usually flash them and get them back in the mail same day we receive them for very fast turn around times. With that said, we have a direct port flash solution for customers and dealers coming very, very soon.




Moon5 said:


> I’m seriously considering installing your billeted valve cover on my 2.5L Jetta. But, when I recently needed to replace my stock cover for the first time, I looked carefully at the PCV setup (which failed on me!) and I thought “How does IE’s cover function without something complex like this?”.
> 
> So that’s my question. What controls does your valve cover have to ensure gases are circulated when needed and also ensure oil is not unnecessarily lifted to the manifold (or catch can)?
> 
> Thanks.


Our valve covers do not function like the OEM PCV, on purpose. The OE PCV is designed for emissions, not for the health of your engine. Our valve cover has a welded baffle system that allows the pressure and condensation of water and oil pass through without draining the oil from the valve cover. This should be setup to a catch can system for a healthy PCV system and a clean easy to maintain setup.


----------



## Rabbid Rally Rabbit (May 5, 2013)

[email protected] said:


> The tensioner solution is also on the back burner as of right now, we will likely have to look into a different design as we have failed multiple designs already. If we would have rushed the latest design revision to market, we would likely have some pretty upset cars with thrown belts. We have not given up on that idea, but we have been knocked back on it.


Pete flat out told me to just get an OEM TTRS crank pulley and lower tensioner. Thrilled I did --I can just leave my car above 7K without issue now. Wasn't cheap, but it's probably the best solution for a DD.

...and I'm still loving my IE software/mani every bit as much as when I bought them. I'd have liked higher comp and a close ratio gearbox but moving to the EU put a serious crimp in my style.

Whatev --buying a KTM when I get there.


----------



## granth (Dec 5, 2001)

The compression kit was very interesting. I'm really bummed it didn't take off. Was this kit ever advertised to the 2.5 FB group? Seems like that group is a lot more active than the 2.5'ers on Vortex lately. Maybe you would have had a bigger response... Then again, that group does seem little young, and, err... broke. :banghead:

As for the 2.5 turbo kit... I'm still holding out for you guys on this!


----------



## killerbunny (Jul 10, 2008)

Rabbid Rally Rabbit said:


> Pete flat out told me to just get an OEM TTRS crank pulley and lower tensioner. Thrilled I did --I can just leave my car above 7K without issue now. Wasn't cheap, but it's probably the best solution for a DD.
> 
> ...and I'm still loving my IE software/mani every bit as much as when I bought them. I'd have liked higher comp and a close ratio gearbox but moving to the EU put a serious crimp in my style.
> 
> Whatev --buying a KTM when I get there.


What is the part number on the lower tensioner? I thought when I looked it up it had the same part number as the VW 2.5 tensioner.


----------



## WhatNoGarnish (Jul 6, 2007)

Hey Pete, Wasn't there an intake you guys were making for the stock manifold?


----------



## Boostl33k (Dec 21, 2014)

[email protected] said:


> Right this minute you will have to send your 09 ECU in. Although we usually flash them and get them back in the mail same day we receive them for very fast turn around times. With that said, *we have a direct port flash solution for customers and dealers coming very, very soon.*


I actually emailed you about this a couple weeks ago and was told nothing was in the works.


----------



## Rabbid Rally Rabbit (May 5, 2013)

killerbunny said:


> What is the part number on the lower tensioner? I thought when I looked it up it had the same part number as the VW 2.5 tensioner.


Only two parts are different. Tensioner and crank pulley. I don't have the part number but I quit throwing belts whe I got it.


----------



## WhatNoGarnish (Jul 6, 2007)

Boostl33k said:


> I actually emailed you about this a couple weeks ago and was told nothing was in the works.


Do I smell collaboration with UM?


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 7, 2013)

Boostl33k said:


> I actually emailed you about this a couple weeks ago and was told nothing was in the works.


That was true a couple weeks ago, ha. 



WhatNoGarnish said:


> Do I smell collaboration with UM?


No.


----------



## Boostl33k (Dec 21, 2014)

[email protected] said:


> That was true a couple weeks ago, ha.
> 
> 
> 
> No.


Touche'


Well I want updates on this. As I just had my ECU tuned by you. I would love the option to have your IE Powerlink. I still have warranty left and to be able to go back to stock IF needed would be awesome. 

On a side note, if beta testers are needed I am a LOCAL :wave:


----------



## Cherb32 (Jun 18, 2006)

Well..if you guys ever come out with the compression kit again..id be interested...


----------



## GoodyMonsta (Jan 17, 2014)

Me too! I just installed headers / cat delete on my Jetta and I am in love with the NA power again


----------



## Rabbid Rally Rabbit (May 5, 2013)

WhatNoGarnish said:


> Do I smell collaboration with UM?


Pete's a much better tuner than Jeff is. Not saying Jeff isn't an excellent tuner, but he's just not as good as Pete. Pete cracked the 2013+ rev limiter in about three hours. Enough said.


----------



## Boyso (Nov 24, 2013)

[email protected] said:


> Right this minute you will have to send your 09 ECU in. Although we usually flash them and get them back in the mail same day we receive them for very fast turn around times. With that said, we have a direct port flash solution for customers and dealers coming very, very soon.


Sweet! Thanks Tyler


----------



## WhatNoGarnish (Jul 6, 2007)

Rabbid Rally Rabbit said:


> Pete's a much better tuner than Jeff is. Not saying Jeff isn't an excellent tuner, but he's just not as good as Pete. Pete cracked the 2013+ rev limiter in about three hours. Enough said.


Possibly, and if IE puts their port flashed software out I might delay my appointment to get it done with UM tomorrow..

Is cracking the rev limiter on 2013 really that comparable on what software has the potential to be better? Maybe Jeff had more important projects going and it was not his priority.. I guess where im getting at is UM released the port flash for the MK6 last month and now, all of a sudden IE is doing it after they told us not to hold our breath. I would definitely like to see how the software compare thou since UM dynos are at the wheels and IE is brake.


----------



## Rabbid Rally Rabbit (May 5, 2013)

WhatNoGarnish said:


> Possibly, and if IE puts their port flashed software out I might delay my appointment to get it done with UM tomorrow..
> 
> Is cracking the rev limiter on 2013 really that comparable on what software has the potential to be better? Maybe Jeff had more important projects going and it was not his priority.. I guess where im getting at is UM released the port flash for the MK6 last month and now, all of a sudden IE is doing it after they told us not to hold our breath. I would definitely like to see how the software compare thou since UM dynos are at the wheels and IE is brake.


You driven both yet? I've driven C2, UM, and IE. IE is the most drivable while still being aggressive.

I used to write stand alone code on a college racing team, so while I'm not what is call great but I still garage tune my race focus. I'm a pretty decent judge of tuners -Pete is better than my professors were.


----------



## WhatNoGarnish (Jul 6, 2007)

Rabbid Rally Rabbit said:


> You driven both yet? I've driven C2, UM, and IE. IE is the most drivable while still being aggressive.
> 
> I used to write stand alone code on a college racing team, so while I'm not what is call great but I still garage tune my race focus. I'm a pretty decent judge of tuners -Pete is better than my professors were.


I would love to drive all three to see the difference, so no I haven't. Back in my 1.8T days, you did have that option for a trial 

Great feedback thou, much appreciated.


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 7, 2013)

Cherb32 said:


> Well..if you guys ever come out with the compression kit again..id be interested...


We can still supply pistons and rods in a high CR, just send our sales team an email. [email protected]


----------

